# POPSUGAR Must Have - November 2012



## JessP (Oct 28, 2012)

Well friends, I figured it was time to get excited about November's box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you think they'll start to ship boxes earlier again this month because they're sold out already?


----------



## Eleda (Oct 28, 2012)

I think it will be around the same. But I have some wishes -

Dear Popsugar,

I would like a crossbody bag, cashmere gloves, a nice perfume, an Illamasqua highlighter powder and Nuxe dry oil which you mentioned in your Bellasugar video, a necklace or a bracelet would be nice, too, as well as a cute Lilly Pulitzer agenda for 2013.

xoxo your devoted subscriber.

PS the book you sent me in October will last me a while. so I'd raher have no more 

lol!

So what are your wishes for this month's box?


----------



## JessP (Oct 28, 2012)

Love it! I'll have to think about this for a bit and then share a wish list of my own!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 28, 2012)

I was so excited to hear that they shipped early , but I learned not get to excited because I still haven't got my box and seems like it may not even get here tomorrow! But it is nice to see other spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am really loving the books in the boxes! I have finished my perks book and look foward to this as they are books my family would buy!


----------



## RainbowClouds (Oct 28, 2012)

I would LOVE it if we got the november box early. It's going to be my first and I am really anxious  to experiance all the hype and disappointments  like y'all lol But really even if just 1 or 2 things equal what we paid for the boxes that makes me happy.


----------



## eolson (Oct 31, 2012)

If I have monthly auto renew  does that mean that I receive a November Box?


----------



## JessP (Oct 31, 2012)

> If I have monthly auto renew Â does that mean that I receive a November Box?


 Have you been receiving boxes thus far? I ask because if you signed up for a monthly subscription today, for example, your monthly boxes wouldn't begin until January as both November and December are sold out. If you signed up before those month's boxes were sold out, though, then you are guaranteed a November box. You might also be able to log into your account at musthave.popsugar.com to confirm. Hope this helps!


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 31, 2012)

What day do they bill you? All it says is Nov 2012


----------



## tanyamib (Oct 31, 2012)

mine still shows next bill in Oct 2012. don't have access to my internet banking now so wondering did they bill me for Oct box yet? I received it a few days ago... anyone has the same thing showed on their account page?


----------



## eolson (Oct 31, 2012)

I've received September and October- but my page is just showing those, nothing else


----------



## JessP (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eolson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've received September and October- but my page is just showing those, nothing else


 No worries, that's how it's supposed to be - you won't see November until you're billed for it, generally. I have a 3-month sub right now (Oct/Nov/Dec) and the only active month showing on that sub is October. What does it say under "Next Payment" on your Subscriptions tab?


----------



## JessP (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What day do they bill you? All it says is Nov 2012


 They used to bill shortly before the 25th of the month, if I remember correctly, because the 25th was the ship date. I'm not sure when they'll bill now on a monthly subscription because they're sold out of boxes until January and shipped before the 25th this month. Maybe email them at [email protected]? They're generally pretty quick to respond back.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 31, 2012)

They ran cards on the 15th this month, in case that helps.


----------



## eolson (Oct 31, 2012)

I have just the monthly, not the three month and it's showing Oct 2012.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 1, 2012)

Has anyone seen any awesome promo codes??!!  I'd like to gift this to my lil sister for Christmas!  I'm not sure how long I should hold out without purchasing...


----------



## meaganola (Nov 1, 2012)

> Has anyone seen any awesome promo codes??!! Â I'd like to gift this to my lil sister for Christmas! Â I'm not sure how long I should hold out without purchasing...


 Honestly, I don't think you're going to find good codes right now. They're way too popular at the moment to need to bother. I've been urging anyone thinking about signing up to just go ahead and order now.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, I don't think you're going to find good codes right now. They're way too popular at the moment to need to bother. I've been urging anyone thinking about signing up to just go ahead and order now.


 I was sorta thinking that.  Thanks for the advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would like a crossbody bag, cashmere gloves, a nice perfume, an Illamasqua highlighter powder and Nuxe dry oil which you mentioned in your Bellasugar video, a necklace or a bracelet would be nice, too, as well as a cute Lilly Pulitzer agenda for 2013.


 Oh, I would love a really cute agenda or pocket calendar for 2012. Good idea.

I would also love a bracelet. I think books are wonderful. I also like getting chips and candy and cookies in the box. I agree about a nice perfume, only I doubt we could all agree on one. I like spicy orientals, in the main, and golden ambery vanillas. I think stud earrings would be great. I also love highlighter, although I have a lot of it, I always love more. I've been loving the home fragrance they've been sending us.


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They ran cards on the 15th this month, in case that helps.


 


> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They used to bill shortly before the 25th of the month, if I remember correctly, because the 25th was the ship date. I'm not sure when they'll bill now on a monthly subscription because they're sold out of boxes until January and shipped before the 25th this month. Maybe email them at [email protected]? They're generally pretty quick to respond back.


 Thanks for the info! With Thanksgiving this month, I just need to make sure that there's enough for all my expenses this month AND for this sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AliMo (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Their website says you must cancel 15 days before the end of the month to avoid getting charged, so they run cards after approximately the 15th or so.


----------



## Kyleyz (Nov 5, 2012)

I think it would be cool to get another accessory like a necklace this month and more yummy food.  I don't want anymore home fragrances. I know I'm in the minority but I don't like candles...


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 5, 2012)

I really love the scarf they sent last month. I wore it to work and got tons of compliments on it. It's nice because it's not so thick that you can't wear it with business attire, but it also adds something nice to a regular jeans and shirt outfit too.


----------



## Jacinta (Nov 5, 2012)

I know this is in regards to the October Box, but I wanted to share anyway. I contacted the company about receiving the smaller size hair products and suggested that if they were sending out various candle scents that they could try to customize them to the subscriber. I felt a little irritated when I received the response because they straight up lied about the scents. Not really a big deal because they may have just not known, but it did bother me a little anyway. Here was their response : Hi Jacinta,Thanks for your email! Please know that everyone is getting the same curated items in their October box, but unfortunately, we received different sample sizes for the shampoo from one of our vendors. We didn't want any of our customers to have wait longer for their Oct. box to arrive, so the sample sizes were sent as is. Please let us know if you would prefer the full size instead and we will be sure to get it to you (this may take a few weeks as we are currently waiting on a shipment). As for the candle, everyone received the same scent. We apologize for any confusion this may have caused and hope you love your October box!Have a wonderful day!POPSUGAR Support Also, why wouldn't I want the full size that everyone else got when I took the time to write in about it? Lol. That's like asking someone if they want $1,000. Well, duh. Haha. I am still a fan of Popsugar. Just thought I would share.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know this is in regards to the October Box, but I wanted to share anyway. I contacted the company about receiving the smaller size hair products and suggested that if they were sending out various scents that they could try to customize them to the subscriber. I felt a little irritated when I received the response because they straight up lied about the scents. Not really a big deal because they may have just not known, but it did bother me a little anyway. Here was their response :
> 
> Hi Jacinta,Thanks for your email! Please know that everyone is getting the same curated items in their October box, but unfortunately, we received different sample sizes for the shampoo from one of our vendors. We didn't want any of our customers to have wait longer for their Oct. box to arrive, so the sample sizes were sent as is. Please let us know if you would prefer the full size instead and we will be sure to get it to you (this may take a few weeks as we are currently waiting on a shipment). As for the candle, everyone received the same scent. We apologize for any confusion this may have caused and hope you love your October box!Have a wonderful day!POPSUGAR Support
> ...


 That's weird.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I like your name.


----------



## Jacinta (Nov 5, 2012)

> That's weird.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I like your name.


 Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 6, 2012)

Its only the 6th and I can't wait to receive this box. Has anyone started reading the book from October? I'm still on my 50 shades of grey kick but looking forward to the new read!!


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know this is in regards to the October Box, but I wanted to share anyway. I contacted the company about receiving the smaller size hair products and suggested that if they were sending out various candle scents that they could try to customize them to the subscriber. I felt a little irritated when I received the response because they straight up lied about the scents. Not really a big deal because they may have just not known, but it did bother me a little anyway. Here was their response :
> 
> Hi Jacinta,Thanks for your email! Please know that everyone is getting the same curated items in their October box, but unfortunately, we received different sample sizes for the shampoo from one of our vendors. We didn't want any of our customers to have wait longer for their Oct. box to arrive, so the sample sizes were sent as is. Please let us know if you would prefer the full size instead and we will be sure to get it to you (this may take a few weeks as we are currently waiting on a shipment). As for the candle, everyone received the same scent. We apologize for any confusion this may have caused and hope you love your October box!Have a wonderful day!POPSUGAR Support
> ...


This has been how my dealings with customer service have gone as well. It takes a couple emails to get things handled. They've always come through in the end, but not without work on my part. The samples weren't a huge deal to me, but if they offer to replace them with larger sizes you shouldn't have to ask twice.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know this is in regards to the October Box, but I wanted to share anyway. I contacted the company about receiving the smaller size hair products and suggested that if they were sending out various candle scents that they could try to customize them to the subscriber. I felt a little irritated when I received the response because they straight up lied about the scents. Not really a big deal because they may have just not known, but it did bother me a little anyway. Here was their response :
> 
> Hi Jacinta,Thanks for your email! Please know that everyone is getting the same curated items in their October box, but unfortunately, we received different sample sizes for the shampoo from one of our vendors. We didn't want any of our customers to have wait longer for their Oct. box to arrive, so the sample sizes were sent as is. Please let us know if you would prefer the full size instead and we will be sure to get it to you (this may take a few weeks as we are currently waiting on a shipment). As for the candle, everyone received the same scent. We apologize for any confusion this may have caused and hope you love your October box!Have a wonderful day!POPSUGAR Support
> ...


 Were two different sizes sent out? I totally missed that!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 7, 2012)

I actually don't care that I got the sample size and not full size shampoo and conditioner. It went straight to my donation pile as I don't use drugstore brands on my hair. I'm perfectly happy that they didn't waste postage and increase cost and decrease value of things I want just to send a bigger size of something I don't use after the box was shipped. I'm also happy they didn't delay the boxes to give us bigger sizes. They say they will make it right: we can send them an email and request big shampoo if we want it. The one time I needed to contact their customer service they were fabulous and I got a quick response. I'm happy with Popsugar.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 7, 2012)

I wonder if they are going to try to tie in this month's box with Thanksgiving in any way. Like, maybe they'll give us something for entertaining, or something for use in the kitchen?


----------



## Rach212 (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I actually don't care that I got the sample size and not full size shampoo and conditioner. It went straight to my donation pile as I don't use drugstore brands on my hair. I'm perfectly happy that they didn't waste postage and increase cost and decrease value of things I want just to send a bigger size of something I don't use after the box was shipped. I'm also happy they didn't delay the boxes to give us bigger sizes. They say they will make it right: we can send them an email and request big shampoo if we want it. The one time I needed to contact their customer service they were fabulous and I got a quick response. I'm happy with Popsugar.


I've had to contact a couple times and they were very helpful and friendly both times.  I'm also quite happy with PopSugar.


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 8, 2012)

I got my shipping notice this am, nothing showing yet though. I guess they are moving shipping closer to the beginning of the month since they are sold out.


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping notice this am, nothing showing yet though. I guess they are moving shipping closer to the beginning of the month since they are sold out.


 Really?! Lucky!! November hasn't even shown up on my account yet....


----------



## tanyamib (Nov 8, 2012)

> Really?! Lucky!! November hasn't even shown up on my account yet....


 me neither :'(


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 8, 2012)

I feel like they are now doing must haves for different things in each box instead of having one theme.



> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if they are going to try to tie in this month's box with Thanksgiving in any way. Like, maybe they'll give us something for entertaining, or something for use in the kitchen?


----------



## SubJunkie (Nov 8, 2012)

Did anyone get the invite for must have luxe. I want to try it, but its $100  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get the invite for must have luxe. I want to try it, but its $100  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sure did.  There is NO way I can justify that purchase for myself.


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 8, 2012)

I haven't. I can't justify it either but would love to see it.



> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sure did.  There is NO way I can justify that purchase for myself.


----------



## JessP (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get the invite for must have luxe. I want to try it, but its $100  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 There's a thread for it over here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130415/popsugar-must-have-luxury-edition-box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 8, 2012)

I thought we didn't get charged till the 15th.  I just got charged today after purchasing the luxury box....didn't see that coming.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought we didn't get charged till the 15th.  I just got charged today after purchasing the luxury box....didn't see that coming.


I think because the luxury box is a limited edition item, that the billing date is instant. They have to make sure that people are going to actually pay for them upfront or else they would end up with leftover boxes from peoples cards failing and things like that.


----------



## cdelpercio (Nov 8, 2012)

i think she means charged for the november box. i just got a charge on my account today as well.


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 8, 2012)

im talking about the november box


----------



## AliMo (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought we didn't get charged till the 15th.  I just got charged today after purchasing the luxury box....didn't see that coming.


I am pissed about it. Their FAQs said you can cancel by the 15th and then all of a sudden today I see they added in that they will bill on the 7th! I was trying to cancel November and buying the luxury box instead. I just tried to cancel and they won't let me. I emailed and hopefully they will let me cancel because I don't like that they changed things just like that.


----------



## Loladevil (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't get paid until tomorrow so there was no money in my acct, I guess that means I might miss the November box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 8, 2012)

Mine shipped today! The last box took 8 days to get here though....


----------



## rwoody1234 (Nov 8, 2012)

email them and tell them your situation, the seem to provide good customer service from what everyone has been saying. since they changed the billing im sure they will understand and help fix the situation before you get an overdraft or something


----------



## hardcandi (Nov 8, 2012)

Yayy my box has shipped toooo


----------



## liziam (Nov 8, 2012)

Hm, my account still isn't showing the November box. I wonder if they are shipping out in shifts again this month?


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hardcandi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yayy my box has shipped toooo


What is your shipping weight? Mine says 12.5 lbs and 16x16x16 size box. Hmmmm, maybe someone had their hand on the scale when they weighed it.


----------



## Rach212 (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Loladevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't get paid until tomorrow so there was no money in my acct, I guess that means I might miss the November box


 They should send an (auto) email saying there was a problem with your payment and giving you the option to change it.  It also gives their email address to contact them if you want to discuss.  I'm sure they would be willing to re-bill you tomorrow or even Monday.


----------



## hardcandi (Nov 9, 2012)

I haven't gotten the tracking yet but on my popsugar account it says it was shipped today and the tracking is still processing 



 i hope it does weigh 12.5 pounds!! it's probably a mini turkey jk.


----------



## Eleda (Nov 9, 2012)

12.5 pounds? Umm, what could it be...better be lots of stuff, not whole JKRowling collection of Harry Potter books ........lols


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 9, 2012)

Geez. 12.5 lbs? My post office lady is going to kill me if it weighs that much! lol.

I can't even imagine what could possibly weigh that much.

Mine is still processing. It says it shipped, but there's no tracking or anything.


----------



## SubJunkie (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a thread for it over here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130415/popsugar-must-have-luxury-edition-box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Loladevil (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok they sent me an email that there was a problem with billing there is definitely money in the account as of this morning, anyone know if/when they will retry?


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am pissed about it. Their FAQs said you can cancel by the 15th and then all of a sudden today I see they added in that they will bill on the 7th! I was trying to cancel November and buying the luxury box instead. I just tried to cancel and they won't let me. I emailed and hopefully they will let me cancel because I don't like that they changed things just like that.


 WTF?! Honestly, I am SO annoyed with PopSugar.... they need to tell us before they change things like that!! Changing what the box was worth was one thing, but changing when they bill us without letting us know?? Don't get me wrong, I'm totally stoked to be getting boxes earlier, but that seems completely unfair to those of us that are broke and need to know when money is being taken from us!! PopSugar needs a lesson in Business Ethics...

Oy yuy yuy.... I need to stop getting so worked up over them... breeeaaaattthhheeeeeeeeee

Anyway.. got my shipping notice... yayyy!!!


----------



## celicacutie (Nov 9, 2012)

Mine is showing shipped on 11/8/12 but I haven't received any tracking notice. My card was charged last month because I signed up for 3 months with that promo code that was going around.

I'm just hoping the regular Dec. box doesn't get shown up by the luxury box (which I missed out on).


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 9, 2012)

Where are you able to check and see that it's shipped? Did they send you a shipping notification?


----------



## celicacutie (Nov 9, 2012)

Says "processing"


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where are you able to check and see that it's shipped? Did they send you a shipping notification?


 If you login to your account (upper right corner) at musthave.popsugar.com it should show November as paid + a ship date (if it's shipped already) you won't get an email until it's finished "processing" and they have a tracking number for you (usually takes 2-3 days after it shows up on your account)


----------



## AliMo (Nov 9, 2012)

> WTF?! Honestly, I am SO annoyed with PopSugar.... they need to tell us before they change things like that!! Changing what the box was worth was one thing, but changing when they bill us without letting us know?? Don't get me wrong, I'm totally stoked to be getting boxes earlier, but that seems completely unfair to those of us that are broke and need to know when money is being taken from us!! PopSugar needs a lesson in Business Ethics... Oy yuy yuy.... I need to stop getting so worked up over them... breeeaaaattthhheeeeeeeeee Anyway.. got my shipping notice... yayyy!!!


 I am trying to be calm about it as well and not get worked up but so hard. and I don't like the way they changed things. edit: ugh I just looked at their terms of use and it says you have to cancel before the 15th of the previous month it seems....I wonder if it was like this before and I didn't notice? Also the terms became effective on Nov 8th.....ha! As lovely as it is that they shipped earlier and we will get them in the actual month it is for, they need to be more professional about it. Half of me is happy they shipped early and trying to improve their company, but the other half is really questioning their business ethics.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow, that is heavy! I am ready for some spoilers!


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, that is heavy! I am ready for some spoilers!


 Haha me too!  What on earth (that they would send us) would be that heavy?! Maybe it's a cast-iron skillet in time for Thanksgiving..... been wanting a nice one!


----------



## casey anne (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha me too!  What on earth (that they would send us) would be that heavy?! Maybe it's a cast-iron skillet in time for Thanksgiving..... been wanting a nice one!


 or some pies??


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'll update if the shipping weight changes. I hope it's something cookware related, but does that appeal to the masses?


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mine says shipped on 11/08/12 but tracking is still processing. I'm dying to know what is making the box so heavy. I live in northern California so I got my Sept. box pretty quickly. CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll update if the shipping weight changes. I hope it's something cookware related, but does that appeal to the masses?


 I would LOVE something cookware related!


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine says shipped on 11/08/12 but tracking is still processing. I'm dying to know what is making the box so heavy. I live in northern California so I got my Sept. box pretty quickly. CAN'T WAIT!


Where you here in NorCal? I havent received my email but hopefully shall before this weekends.

I agree, the september box shipped to me fast and got it within three days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would contact them about that. Clearly this is a screwup in their side. I didn't think companies could just changed up billing/shipping dates.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 9, 2012)

Are they sending us a puppy?



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Geez. 12.5 lbs? My post office lady is going to kill me if it weighs that much! lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## ellyb85 (Nov 9, 2012)

They charged me 37.45 and normally I am charged 35 bucks I wrote them but I am really pissed!


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are they sending us a puppy?


 hahahaha so funny - I texted my friend who subscribes telling her about the 12 lb thing and her immediate reaction was "I hope its a puppy!"


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ellyb85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They charged me 37.45 and normally I am charged 35 bucks I wrote them but I am really pissed!


 It could be tax. I believe I was charged more than the normal amount as well.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where you here in NorCal? I havent received my email but hopefully shall before this weekends.
> ...


 I'm in San Jose and I believe they ship out of Gilroy.


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 9, 2012)

It must have been a mistake, it just updated again to be 2 lbs and the bit about box size is gone. The city updated from a town I didn't recognize to San Francisco. No puppies or cookware for you. I should have taken a screen shot of it before.


----------



## JessP (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It must have been a mistake, it just updated again to be 2 lbs and the bit about box size is gone. The city updated from a town I didn't recognize to San Francisco. No puppies or cookware for you. I should have taken a screen shot of it before.


 Maybe they substituted for a kitten instead? I would be okay with that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It must have been a mistake, it just updated again to be 2 lbs and the bit about box size is gone. The city updated from a town I didn't recognize to San Francisco. No puppies or cookware for you. I should have taken a screen shot of it before.


 
Wahhhh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ricarlav (Nov 9, 2012)

Mine is processing as of yesterday (11/08/12) and I was charged this morning. I hope I get it earlier than last month! It was practically November when I got my October box! I'm going to try so hard NOT to look at spoilers and actually be surprised this month.


----------



## ellyb85 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It could be tax. I believe I was charged more than the normal amount as well.


 That is weird to be charged tax out of no where when I have been subscribed since Aug and no tax ever! Lets see what they say whenever the get around to responding to my email!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ellyb85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is weird to be charged tax out of no where when I have been subscribed since Aug and no tax ever! Lets see what they say whenever the get around to responding to my email!


 Let me know what they say!


----------



## Eleda (Nov 9, 2012)

My next guess they are sending us a cozy throw for chilly days..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AliMo (Nov 9, 2012)

I live in CA and have been taxed since September. I assumed it was due to the new so called "Amazon Tax" that started mid September especially since Popsugar is here in CA. I signed up late September after the tax started.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 9, 2012)

12 seems high but 2 seems like nothing when a Birchbox can be 1/2 a pound!


----------



## Rach212 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It must have been a mistake, it just updated again to be 2 lbs and the bit about box size is gone. The city updated from a town I didn't recognize to San Francisco. No puppies or cookware for you. I should have taken a screen shot of it before.


 The return address on the Must Have boxes says Gilroy, and tracking shows Watsonville.  This has been the same for the 3 monthly boxes I have received.

I had 2 items missing from my September box and when they shipped, I got an email from PopSugar with the tracking and when I tracked it through FedEx, it showed shipping from South San Francisco.

The customer service replacement also showed an "estimated delivery date" which my monthly box never has.  2 pounds would be about the weight of 2 bottles of shampoo/conditioner - were you one of the people that requested full sizes of those? 

Well scratch that.  I was thinking how light that seemed, but I just went and re-tracked my September box, and it was 8 pounds.  Maybe it's not so out there after all ....  definitely curious!!  If PopSugar is consistent about _anything_, it would be keeping us wondering!  LOL


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The return address on the Must Have boxes says Gilroy, and tracking shows Watsonville.  This has been the same for the 3 monthly boxes I have received.
> ...


I bet you figured it out! I did request the full size of the shampoo and conditioner and the shipping says out of SF and shows an estimated date. They said it would be two weeks though.


----------



## Rach212 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I bet you figured it out! I did request the full size of the shampoo and conditioner and the shipping says out of SF and shows an estimated date. They said it would be two weeks though.


Oh good!  Even though I made a major typo up there, my September was *2.8 *pounds, not 8 pounds! LOL!

One of mine was missing the cucumber wipes and the caramels.  They said it would take 2-3 weeks ... I got a tracking number a week later, but it was another week after that before the replacement package actually shipped.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 10, 2012)

So if I understand you all correctly, the 2lbs is probably just your full size shampoo/conditioner from last month and that we don't have a shipping weight yet for the November box??


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Nov 11, 2012)

My November box says processing I really wish they would be more consistent with their shipping times though now I have to worry about whether or not I will make it home before my box does!


----------



## japolina (Nov 11, 2012)

My account says "Shipped on November 8th" and "processing". I hope that means it will come this week.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *japolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account says "Shipped on November 8th" and "processing". I hope that means it will come this week.


 I think "shipped on xxxx" just means it's moved out of the payment processing queue, and "processing" means it's moved to the warehouse for shipping.  

(And now that my vacation is over, I'm bummed about the October box, but not for any reasons anyone else had:  I had planned on using it as a vacation in a box.  Read the book all in one go while snacking on the gummy bears and Pirate Booty and burning the candle!  Sounds like a great way to spend a rainy week in November.  What actually happened:  MARTIAN DEATH PLAGUE = could only pay attention to the book long enough to get to the part where the kids were being introduced. The snacks are unopened because I can't taste anything, and the candle was only burned a couple of times before this ick kicked in because now I can't smell anything.  *Vicks VapoRub* is odorless to me.  I want a new vacation!  The socks were nice, though, because the grippy bottoms helped me keep my footing when I was having sinus infection-related balance problems that were exacerbated by my crazy, *crazy* kitties darting around my feet whenever I tried to move.  But lesson learned:  Don't save the contents of these boxes for a special occasion like vacation because if I don't get sick, the kitties will chew through the packaging, like they did to the pretzels and granola in, um, August.  Anyway.  Based on past box arrival dates, even though it hasn't even shipped yet, I have a feeling my November box will arrive next Wednesday, aka the day before Thanksgiving, so I'm looking forward to seeing box spoilers once they start rolling in!)


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 11, 2012)

That sucks, Meganola. I hope you are fully recovered soon.

I hope they give us something fashion related that I can show off at Thanksgiving. Like, a pin I could put on my sweater. No psychic predictions this month, I'm afraid. I haven't dreamed about this box since September.


----------



## JessP (Nov 11, 2012)

> That sucks, Meganola. I hope you are fully recovered soon. I hope they give us something fashion related that I can show off at Thanksgiving. Like, a pin I could put on my sweater. No psychic predictions this month, I'm afraid. I haven't dreamed about this box since September.


 Aw man, I was hoping you'd have another prediction! Maybe you will for the December box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I actually don't care that I got the sample size and not full size shampoo and conditioner. It went straight to my donation pile as I don't use drugstore brands on my hair. I'm perfectly happy that they didn't waste postage and increase cost and decrease value of things I want just to send a bigger size of something I don't use after the box was shipped. I'm also happy they didn't delay the boxes to give us bigger sizes. They say they will make it right: we can send them an email and request big shampoo if we want it. The one time I needed to contact their customer service they were fabulous and I got a quick response. I'm happy with Popsugar.


^this!


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 12, 2012)

Just got my shipping notification-- yay!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my shipping notification-- yay!


 Me too! They made a typo (or at least it better be a typo) and referred to it as December's box.

Here it is...

Hi Lisa,   We are thrilled to let you know that this month's POPSUGAR Must Have box will be arriving soon. Keep an eye out for a shipment in the coming days, if you have not received it already!   We hope you enjoy your December Must Have!   Track your shipment with the following information:Carrier: FEDEX


----------



## zandalee (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello All!  I've been lurking aroung here for a couple of months and have to say I've been enjoying all of you.  I'm very excited as I just received my tracking number also.  2.4 pounds of anticipation headed my way!  Has anyone seen any spoilers of what's inside? 



  So excited!


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 12, 2012)

I saw that too!



> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! They made a typo (or at least it better be a typo) and referred to it as December's box.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! They made a typo (or at least it better be a typo) and referred to it as December's box.
> 
> ...


 Haha same typo in mine... still a little bummed that the 12 lb rumor wasn't true, but still can't wait!!


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 12, 2012)

Not yet -- we should have some as soon as somebody gets their box. Popsugar doesn't reveal any spoilers - wish they would!



> Originally Posted by *zandalee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello All!  I've been lurking aroung here for a couple of months and have to say I've been enjoying all of you.  I'm very excited as I just received my tracking number also.  2.4 pounds of anticipation headed my way!  Has anyone seen any spoilers of what's inside?
> 
> ...


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 12, 2012)

I just got my tracking, but was there a typo? It says "We hope you enjoy your December Must Have!" I thought this was November's?


----------



## meaganS (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm trying to get rid of a few popsugar things from the previous two month's: I have the Benefit  Cabana glama box, the OPI nailpolish, and the candle in Japanese peony. From the July popsugar bag, I have the body drench pomegranate crush body lotion and the body drench rasberry gelee body scrub. *All brand new*.


----------



## CraftMom (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm getting set to order the December monthly box.

If so..please let me know how I can sign up and help!






Julia


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 12, 2012)

Yay! I would LOVE that!!!!

Link deleted per Terms of Service. You may not post referral links on the forum.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to get rid of a few popsugar things from the previous two month's: I have the Benefit  Cabana glama box, the OPI nailpolish, and the candle in Japanese peony. From the July popsugar bag, I have the body drench pomegranate crush body lotion and the body drench rasberry gelee body scrub. *All brand new*.


Do you have a trade thread?


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 12, 2012)

HUGE thank you to CraftMom


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 12, 2012)

Mine doesn't even show as processing in my account yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## BrendaKaye2000 (Nov 12, 2012)

I got a tracking number and the delivery date says NA, hope it updates tomorrow, this is my fav box and I can't wait to get it!


----------



## ellyb85 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Let me know what they say!


 This is the response I received so it seems that the boxes will be taxed from now on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

*POPSUGAR Must Have Support, Nov 12 18:11 (AST):*

Hi Danielle,

I'm so sorry about the delayed response, I was waiting to hear back from our finance team. The reason you were charged $37.45 instead of $35.00 is that we now have to add tax to our boxes. I am so sorry for the confusion, but going forward you will be charged $35.00 + tax each month. If you have any further questions or concerns please don't hesitate to contact us.

Have a wonderful day!

POPSUGAR Support


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 12, 2012)

Mine is still processing, though they say it shipped on Nov 8, which is just weird.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 12, 2012)

> This is the response I received so it seems that the boxes will be taxed from now on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  *POPSUGAR Â Must Have Support, Nov 12 18:11 (AST):* Hi Danielle,
> 
> I'm so sorry about the delayed response, I was waiting to hear back from our finance team. The reason you were charged $37.45 instead of $35.00 is that we now have to add tax to our boxes. I am so sorry for the confusion, but going forward you will be charged $35.00 + tax each month. If you have any further questions or concerns please don't hesitate to contact us.
> 
> Have a wonderful day! POPSUGAR Support


 I know it's only like 2 dollars and change but it makes the price look a whole lot closer to 40 and a little harder to justify as a monthly subscription.


----------



## brokenship (Nov 12, 2012)

I just thought I'd throw this out there, I think despite this whole tax thing popsugar actually has really great customer service. There was a glitch when I ordered my box, I was originally supposed to get the November box, but they shipped me out the October one instead. They were really accommodating with everything, and responded fairly quickly. When I had a problem with birchbox they gave me the run around and never did answer my concerns, so maybe I'm just biased because of that.


----------



## RucheChic (Nov 12, 2012)

My box is in Ohio once it gets there the next stop is usually my local post office. So i should have my box by thursday maybe even Wednesday.


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 12, 2012)

Oooh awesome! Please share what you get -  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is in Ohio once it gets there the next stop is usually my local post office. So i should have my box by thursday maybe even Wednesday.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 12, 2012)

> My box is in Ohio once it gets there the next stop is usually my local post office. So i should have my box by thursday maybe even Wednesday.


 I live in Ohio, and I don't even have a tracking number.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 12, 2012)

I WANT A 12 POUND BOX.

Dammmmmmmmit.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## RucheChic (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh awesome! Please share what you get -  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i will. Hopefully it does not make any stops in NJ like some of my boxes do.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i will. Hopefully it does not make any stops in NJ like some of my boxes do.


all my boxes stop in jersey! lol


----------



## liziam (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine doesn't even show as processing in my account yet
> 
> 
> ...


Mine either! I'm trying to figure out why, I wonder if they are shipping things out in waves? (I probably have one of the earlier accounts created).


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liziam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine either! I'm trying to figure out why, I wonder if they are shipping things out in waves? (I probably have one of the earlier accounts created).


 Where do you live? My theory is they try to send out the East Coast boxes first, then trickle West, so that we all get them at approximately the same time. Hopefully it's not another issue like last month though where they're waiting for more inventory!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 13, 2012)

Why do emails say "December Must Have"  Shouldn't these be November's boxes?


----------



## elb622 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where do you live? My theory is they try to send out the East Coast boxes first, then trickle West, so that we all get them at approximately the same time. Hopefully it's not another issue like last month though where they're waiting for more inventory!


 I live in GA and haven't even gotten my email about shipping yet. Still says processing =(


----------



## SubJunkie (Nov 13, 2012)

I live in VA my box is in Sacramento eeekkkk


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 13, 2012)

Grumble. I am in IL, it says it shipped on 11/8 but no track # yet, it still says "processing"


----------



## stacyntx (Nov 13, 2012)

I am in Texas, and just got charged yesterday, no tax here yet.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Grumble. I am in IL, it says it shipped on 11/8 but no track # yet, it still says "processing"


 and I am in WI and my account says the same thing.  Grrrr.


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay, so I know I do not have a lot of patience when it comes waiting for POPSUGAR but it would be nice to have a tracking # I can check obsessively ;-)


----------



## elb622 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so I know I do not have a lot of patience when it comes waiting for POPSUGAR but it would be nice to have a tracking # I can check obsessively ;-)


 My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 13, 2012)

My last boxes have taken 7-10 days to get to me, and I still have no shipping number.  I'll be so sad when people start getting theirs if I haven't even gotten my shipping notice.  It is hard to wait even a couple of days, but a week or more is just too painful to contemplate.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 13, 2012)

I haven't gotten my shipping email either. I really want to see some spoilers. As if my constant whining would make that happen sooner. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so *I know I do not have a lot of patience when it comes waiting for POPSUGAR* but it would be nice to have a tracking # I can check obsessively ;-)


 Me either... I just signed up a week or so ago, and of course I have to wait until December's box starts to ship. Wahhhh! At least I can sort of enjoy the excitement through your posts! I am impatient for your November boxes so I can see what's in them!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 13, 2012)

But wouldn't a 12 pound sub box be FUN. Just once?



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be perfectly happy with something smaller.  To quote Pearl Bailey:


----------



## JessP (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But wouldn't a 12 pound sub box be FUN. Just once?


 YES. If only.. lol.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 13, 2012)

Yay!  Finally a shipping notice and tracking #!!  Just left Sacramento, heading to WI!!


----------



## elb622 (Nov 13, 2012)

Finally got my email too. Left Sacramento this morning! YAY


----------



## poissonvisage (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why do emails say "December Must Have"  Shouldn't these be November's boxes?


 Mine says November.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 13, 2012)

So who's gonna get their box first??


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness.... spoil me already!! Hahaha I keep obsessively searching google/instagram/everything I can think of hoping someone got theirs - no dice. It is fun looking at the pictures of the past months boxes though! Compared to the other ones we've gotten July's is honestly laughable



 ...SO glad I stuck around though, because we've gotten some really awesome stuff since then!! I was pretty pouty about October's at first too, but now I'm kind of obsessed with the socks (still really not a fan of anything else that was in it.. but when my feet are happy, everyone's happy!) ...I hope there's something amazing this month - and ugh - CAN NOT WAIT for my Luxury Box!!!


----------



## AngiexR (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are they sending us a puppy?


 

I really want a puppy! I plan on adopting one is Jan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish my box was 12 lbs, but it's only 2.5.


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 13, 2012)

Lucky yous!! I am an hour away from Sac but checking the previous emails, my boxes don't ship not until 25th of each month




No email of shipment yet. Boooohooo.





This is one of the threads I always stalk! Weeeheee


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 13, 2012)

Got my tracking, which says it shipped yesterday, even though it was supposed to have shipped on the 8th....:-(   (Btw, puppies ARE awesome!)


----------



## SubJunkie (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So who's gonna get their box first??


 ME ME ME


----------



## japolina (Nov 13, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice. It was ship from SF today. I am in South florida so I doubt it will get here before thanksgiving.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 13, 2012)

What was the size of last month's box?


----------



## emeline (Nov 13, 2012)

Yay for shipping notice AND tracking! I'm on the east coast as well. Looks like my package is in NV as of 11am! Also, this month's box (at least for me) weighs 2.4 lbs. Is that on par with the previous month's boxes?


----------



## JessP (Nov 13, 2012)

Just checked an old shipping notice - the October box I received was 5.8 pounds (it was a box with the full-size shampoo/conditioner). I think the other weight was 3 or 4.something?


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 13, 2012)

Whomp Whomp.... the early delivery was shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Refer5 code still works? My friend is thinking of joining and I think that's the only coupon code out there.


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 13, 2012)

I just used refer5 literally a minute ago.

I hope December's box is awesome.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just used refer5 literally a minute ago.
> 
> I hope December's box is awesome.


Yay awesome!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 13, 2012)

So no one has a box yet?


----------



## jewlsher (Nov 13, 2012)

Looking at my tracking info on Fed Ex, my Nov Popsugar must have box is 2.4 lbs. Septembers box was 3.1lbs and it was a great box so I hope it's something as great.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 14, 2012)

Mine should be here tomorrow, its in my city but it always takes an extra day to actually get delivered to my house.   I really hope someone gets their box today though!


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm seriously fiending for a spoiler.... Mine's been in Sacramento since Friday... Long way from there to NY!!


----------



## Lola Jean (Nov 14, 2012)

My order still says processing...I always seem to get mine right at the end of the month... I live in Colorado!


----------



## cmello (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Ladies I"m new to this site and love all that i'm reading. This is my first popsugar box and i'm dieing in anticipation. My tracking also says its in Sacramento since 11/10 and i'm in NJ. why does it take so long to be delivered and for tracking to beupdated.

Can't wait to hear about any spoilers i keep searching googld and instagram on the hour

- losing it


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 14, 2012)

Mine too. It takes 10-12 days from the time they ship it to when I get it. :-/ I'm also not home next week so I'll have to deal with spoilers until I get back home to find mine.



> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm seriously fiending for a spoiler.... Mine's been in Sacramento since Friday... Long way from there to NY!!


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too. It takes 10-12 days from the time they ship it to when I get it. :-/ I'm also not home next week so I'll have to deal with spoilers until I get back home to find mine.


 Mine have all taken exactly 7 days, which would normally mean I should get it on Friday... but this past Monday was a holiday so I'm worried it won't come until after this weekend!!


----------



## japolina (Nov 14, 2012)

Mine was sent to fed ex on Monday and it is still showing that it is in California! I can't wait for some spoilers.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 14, 2012)

I live in VA, got my shipping email Monday -11/12  as of last update its in Ohio.  

Travel History
 Help
   Hide  - 
  11/12/2012  -  Monday
3:37 pm In transit
  GROVE CITY, OH
 - 
  11/10/2012  -  Saturday
11:17 am Departed FedEx location
  SACRAMENTO, CA
5:49 am Arrived at FedEx location
  SACRAMENTO, CA
 - 
  11/09/2012  -  Friday
11:33 pm Left FedEx origin facility
  WATSONVILLE, CA
7:52 pm Shipment information sent to FedEx
   
7:16 pm Arrived at FedEx location
  WATSONVILLE, CA
5:15 pm Picked up
  WATSONVILLE, CA
Date/Time Activity   Location


----------



## casey anne (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh boy.  http://www.popsugar.com/Holiday-Gift-Guide-2012-25679103


----------



## elb622 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh boy.  http://www.popsugar.com/Holiday-Gift-Guide-2012-25679103


 Oh my...Please let the wine be in our Luxury box =)


----------



## Lola Jean (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh boy.  http://www.popsugar.com/Holiday-Gift-Guide-2012-25679103


 I must say, those are some extravagant gift ideas, some expensive, some to far out there for my taste, but there were a lot of cute ideas!  I would love an ipad mini!  I will be living vicariously through those ladies who were able to get a luxury box, when I went to order mine the website was experiencing issues, it was sold out by the time I figured it out


----------



## Lyndsey Marie (Nov 14, 2012)

hi im new to the group!! this will be my first must have box!! i am so excited!! actually heard about them through brokedown clothing (the scarf from septembers box i think) who are sending me items to try and some to giveaway on my blog!! i hope they are sending me a scarf cause i LOVE that scarf you ladies got!

anyway i am DYING for a spolier on this box!! ahhh!! im been very impatiently waiting both THIS and my november Birchbox which i still havent gotten. cant wait! someone please post a pic AS SOON as you can!

xoxo


----------



## martianeskimo (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi everyone! 

New member and longtime board lurker here! I finally, finally decided to sign up and be part of this awesome group of ladies. Anyway, I wanted to ask you guys about payment problems? Apparently my card was declined for november's box a couple of days ago and I updated with 2 other cards as well as emailing popsugar but I've gotten no response and none of my cards have been charged. Has this happened to anyone else? I ended up missing september because of the same issue and I really don't want to miss another month especially since I signed up for the luxury box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 14, 2012)

So no one got their box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lola Jean (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> New member and longtime board lurker here! I finally, finally decided to sign up and be part of this awesome group of ladies. Anyway, I wanted to ask you guys about payment problems? Apparently my card was declined for november's box a couple of days ago and I updated with 2 other cards as well as emailing popsugar but I've gotten no response and none of my cards have been charged. Has this happened to anyone else? I ended up missing september because of the same issue and I really don't want to miss another month especially since I signed up for the luxury box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've experienced this same problem two months in a row, as long as I updated within the 48 hour time window they recommended then you should be ok.  It also takes an additional 3-4 days once you've updated.  I hope this helps!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm seriously fiending for a spoiler.... Mine's been in Sacramento since Friday... Long way from there to NY!!


 Same here...I'm in NYC as well, but for the past few days it's been in transit from Reno. Hopefully your box is doing the same.


----------



## goldenmeans (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, I caved and ordered the December box. Treating myself after 13 days with no power. I'm sad I missed the luxury box.


----------



## wishingwillow (Nov 14, 2012)

Mine is in Atlanta so I would think there is a good chance I will get it tomorrow? Hopefully?


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 14, 2012)

I want a spoiler sooooooooo bad. I thought for sure someone would get theirs by now


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 14, 2012)

My November one is still processing. Mine typically ship pretty late in the month though, so I'm not really worried about it.

I am super curious what the Luxury box will have in it though.


----------



## martianeskimo (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lola Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've experienced this same problem two months in a row, as long as I updated within the 48 hour time window they recommended then you should be ok.  It also takes an additional 3-4 days once you've updated.  I hope this helps!


 Thanks for telling me that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been freaking out over it much more than someone should over a subscription box!


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I caved and ordered the December box. Treating myself after 13 days with no power. I'm sad I missed the luxury box.


 I'm giving one away on my blog!  And after 13 days with no power, you deserve that December box!


----------



## musthave (Nov 14, 2012)

I have been OBSESSED with this thread today!  I'm worse than a 5 year old on Christmas morning waiting to open presents.  My box is still processing, so I can't wait to drool over some spoilers while I patiently (haha) wait for my turn.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll be incessantly checking Instagram, Twitter, and of course this thread tomorrow - hopefully someone out there receives their box then!


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 15, 2012)

Haha! I think it is funny how wound up we all are! It IS like Christmas!  I want spoilers!


----------



## ldoctor (Nov 15, 2012)

It because they use FedEx Smart Post. I am not a fan, I would rather pay shipping and get it regular UPS or FedEx. This is slowest cheapest service. But since we are not being charged shipping there isn't much choice. This is the same service as UPS basic, but I think that is a couple days faster than Smart Post. I would actually rather see them ship it straight through the post office priority which I bet is the same cost as smart post and a much faster service.


----------



## wishingwillow (Nov 15, 2012)

Just looked again and it is saying delivery will be tomorrow. Surely someone will see theirs today?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 15, 2012)

I actually hope my box doesn't get here today. I have to work late and I don't want my husband to see!


----------



## celicacutie (Nov 15, 2012)

Mine doesn't have any updated tracking since the 13th!


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *celicacutie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine doesn't have any updated tracking since the 13th!


 Mine hasn't updated since the 9th! It's "Arrived in Sacramento" ....nothing about departing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lola Jean (Nov 15, 2012)

My account still says processing...mine always ships out on the 25th or about that time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(  I'm in need of some spoilers!!!!


----------



## JessP (Nov 15, 2012)

Yesss!! Just got my shipping confirmation email!

ETA It also says 2.4 lbs. And it's already near LA - maybe it will arrive in SD tomorrow? *fingers crossed*


----------



## Val Erler (Nov 15, 2012)

anybody going for the guys limited edition?


----------



## ricarlav (Nov 15, 2012)

I just got my shipping confirmation! 2.4 lbs and it's departing Gilroy which means I may have mine tomorrow as I'm in San Mateo! woo hoo! fingers crossed!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Nov 15, 2012)

Cant believe no ones received one yet. AHHH I need to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 15, 2012)

FedEx smartpost is the absolute worst!  My package just went from my city to a city 3 hours away and is now scheduled to be delivered on the 19th?!  How does that make sense?


----------



## Lisa Marie (Nov 15, 2012)

> My account still says processing...mine always ships out on the 25th or about that time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(Â  I'm in need of some spoilers!!!!


 I saw on the last page you said you live in Colorado -- so do I!! I just got my shipping notice today and my box departed Sacramento yesterday (that was the most current activity). I hope your tracking info gets updated soon, and that your box doesn't ship at the end of the month this time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shevicre (Nov 15, 2012)

Yay! Just got my shipping email today, I'm in SD too, I hope it gets here today or tom. This is my first box and I'm so excited!


----------



## Marshie (Nov 15, 2012)

I checked my account &amp; it shows it was shipped today buuuut, it is in my city! When I click on my shipping number, it shows it was shipped on the 12th from WATSONVILLE, CA &amp; now on the 15th its in PHOENIX, AZ. SWEEEET! I cannot wait! Hopefully tomorrow I get it in my grubby paws.


----------



## ricarlav (Nov 15, 2012)

Mine actually shipped yesterday, but it hasn't updated, so I might get it today. I got October's box while shipping info still said it wasn't scheduled for delivery for two more days! Now I keep looking out of my office door to see if the mailman is coming in!


----------



## BrendaKaye2000 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mine says I won't have it until Monday, ugh!


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 15, 2012)

Dang, everytime I see a lot of posts I feel like someone got their box lol. Dying!


----------



## het226 (Nov 15, 2012)

I get mine tomorrow! I'll put spoilers up ASAP! woohoo!


----------



## AliMo (Nov 15, 2012)

I just got my shipping confirmation. I also got a reply from PopSugar about my concern about their sudden change of policy on billing. They were sorry about the inconvenience and offered to do a refund. Since I saw the email a bit late and got my shipping confirmation, I decided to just keep the November box. (especially since Luxury box is long gone, which is what I was giving up November for).

I hope its a great box, especially since they seemed to have sold out early on these boxes. Maybe this means they had some really good items that were hard to get more of from their vendors??

Also noticed how slowly they are selling the Men's Luxury Box. I'm even more curious to see what is inside those than the women's box.


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 15, 2012)

hahaha anyone else see the most recent #popsugar tagged instagram and almost die? Turns out its a picture of the last birchbox and someone tagged popsugar in the comments. (thank goodness cuz if that was our box I'd be pisseddd!!!)


----------



## wishingwillow (Nov 15, 2012)

I just checked again and mine says 'out for delivery' as of this moment. I image we should see some boxes today then!


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 15, 2012)

...this is the lightest box yet....I really hope it doesn't suck.

 




I'm just going to watch this little banana dance, he always puts me in a better mood.


----------



## JessP (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked again and mine says 'out for delivery' as of this moment. I image we should see some boxes today then!


 Wahooo! How exciting! You better tear into that thing and post pics the second it arrives at your doorstep hehe


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 15, 2012)

OMG please tell us immediately! 



> Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked again and mine says 'out for delivery' as of this moment. I image we should see some boxes today then!


----------



## wishingwillow (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wahooo! How exciting! You better tear into that thing and post pics the second it arrives at your doorstep hehe


o/ Package deliveries tend to land on my doorstep between 4-6 at my house. The absolute killer is that right now I am about 5 miles away...

I am babysitting for a friend so that she can go to her doctor's appointment. I am sitting here refreshing tracking over and over and over.


----------



## Katinka31 (Nov 15, 2012)

My box departed this morning from the FedEx place about 45 min. north of me...


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 15, 2012)

No tracking info yet! I'm dying!


----------



## japolina (Nov 15, 2012)

I contacted fed ex to see if they had an estimated delivery date for me (I'm in Florida).

Here is the reply  

"Our records indicate that your package was sent via our FedEx SmartPost Service.  This is a residential delivery solution for high volume shippers in the e-tailing and catalog segments.  Since packages sent via this service travels differently with its final delivery made by USPS or your local postal carrier, delivery commitments is within 10-14 business days.  You may wish to continue monitoring your shipment to obtain updated status by using our online tracking page:http://www.fedex.com/TrackingWe hope this information is helpful. Thank you for shipping with FedEx."

10 to 14 days!   The package left California on 11/12 which means I won't see it until after thanksgiving! That stinks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nancy771 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahaha anyone else see the most recent #popsugar tagged instagram and almost die? Turns out its a picture of the last birchbox and someone tagged popsugar in the comments. (thank goodness cuz if that was our box I'd be pisseddd!!!)


 hey guys just found this forum a couple days ago and joined today. November will be my first box and i can't wait although i haven't even received a shipping email yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And that was actually me! haha. It was a old birchbox picture from august and someone was interested in joining and i said that i sucked and i just cancelled and I would recommend joining #popsugar. she said she lloved it and might join so i'm hoping because i only have one referral lol and i want a free box! haha

can't wait for spoilers!


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fancyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey guys just found this forum a couple days ago and joined today. November will be my first box and i can't wait although i haven't even received a shipping email yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Hahaha too funny!! I've been refreshing #popsugar on Instagram every 5 minutes like a crazy person and when it popped up I got so excited.... oh well!! Hope you love your first box!!


----------



## cmello (Nov 15, 2012)

mine just arrived in NJ im' so excited!! hope i get it by tomorrow


----------



## nancy771 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hahaha too funny!! I've been refreshing #popsugar on Instagram every 5 minutes like a crazy person and when it popped up I got so excited.... oh well!! Hope you love your first box!!


 haha sorry to freak you out!


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 15, 2012)

mine shipped two days ago but received the tracking just today. normally it would just take two days to be delivered as the last two past months. 

oh my! We are all doing the same stuff in instagram. Bahahaha


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine just arrived in NJ im' so excited!! hope i get it by tomorrow


 Me too me too!! Hahaha oh man... people at work honestly must think I'm a total nut job today. I'm going on vacation next week and between my excitement for that and my excitement/anticipation/anxiety over the box I've litterally been bouncing all over the office all day.


----------



## Lola Jean (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw on the last page you said you live in Colorado -- so do I!! I just got my shipping notice today and my box departed Sacramento yesterday (that was the most current activity). I hope your tracking info gets updated soon, and that your box doesn't ship at the end of the month this time!


 That is so awesome to meet someone else online that lives in Colorado!!!  I live in Aurora, right next door to Buckley Air Force Base! As of right now, my box still says processing, le sigh!


----------



## AliMo (Nov 15, 2012)

I better decide now if I want to be spoiler free or not this month, since the boxes are going to arrive soon! I tried to be spoiler free the last two boxes and it was a slight  failure because I kept checking the boards and there were a few spoilers by accident.


----------



## Lisa Marie (Nov 15, 2012)

> That is so awesome to meet someone else online that lives in Colorado!!!Â  I live in Aurora, right next door to Buckley Air Force Base! As of right now, my box still says processing, le sigh!


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That is awesome!!! I'm in Wheat Ridge!! And I just checked my box: 2:43 pm -- Arrived at FedEx location: HENDERSON, CO What is up with your box?!? LOL! I hope it updates soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 15, 2012)

Does anyone live in the East Coast mine is like a day away...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 15, 2012)

My tracking finally updated.  Getting closer: 

 - 
  11/15/2012  -  Thursday
2:46 pm Arrived at FedEx location
  LEWISBERRY, PA
 - 
  11/12/2012  -  Monday
3:37 pm In transit
  GROVE CITY, OH
 - 
  11/10/2012  -  Saturday
11:17 am Departed FedEx location
  SACRAMENTO, CA
5:49 am Arrived at FedEx location
  SACRAMENTO, CA
 - 
  11/09/2012  -  Friday
11:33 pm Left FedEx origin facility
  WATSONVILLE, CA
7:52 pm Shipment information sent to FedEx
   
7:16 pm Arrived at FedEx location
  WATSONVILLE, CA
5:15 pm Picked up
  WATSONVILLE, CA


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm in VA, my tracking says my packaged is in PA.  Ugh another day or two I hope!


----------



## cmello (Nov 15, 2012)

Im in NJ and my package arrived at fedex location in my state at 3pm, but who knows how long that will take. Praying for Tomorrow delivery


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im in NJ and my package arrived at fedex location in my state at 3pm, but who knows how long that will take. Praying for Tomorrow delivery


 Is it in Keasbey, NJ?? That's where mine finally just got to, and historically speaking that means it will be with my doorman tomorrow by the time I get home from work!!


----------



## elb622 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm in GA and mine arrived in Atl today, so I'm thinking another day or 2.


----------



## cmello (Nov 15, 2012)

yes mine is there!! funny i work about 15 mins away ... fingers crossed for us


----------



## wishingwillow (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok, mine is here. Box is sitting on front porch.


----------



## Marshie (Nov 15, 2012)

OMG!



> Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, mine is here. Box is sitting on front porch.


----------



## JessP (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, mine is here. Box is sitting on front porch.


 Holy bananas. I hope it's good!!


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 15, 2012)

OMG I'm so excited. I'm living vicariously through you!



> Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, mine is here. Box is sitting on front porch.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 15, 2012)

*Screeech***You're killin' me!!!! What's inside? What's inside?


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, mine is here. Box is sitting on front porch.


OPEN OPEN OPEN!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AShips (Nov 15, 2012)

*obsessively hits REFRESH*


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is it in Keasbey, NJ?? That's where mine finally just got to, and historically speaking that means it will be with my doorman tomorrow by the time I get home from work!!


 That's great to know! Mine is in Keasbey NJ as well!!!


----------



## Marshie (Nov 15, 2012)

LOL good to know I am not alone!



> Originally Posted by *AShips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *obsessively hits REFRESH*


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AShips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *obsessively hits REFRESH*


 LOL! I just refreshed and saw this post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 15, 2012)

Must.See.Inside.Box.


----------



## wishingwillow (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok, inside the box is :

Georgia Parker Bracelet
Mor Lip Macaroon
Snow &amp; Graham Thank You Notes
La Boite Spice Mixes
Stonewall Kitchen Cinnamon Sugar Donut Mix (Big Box)
Mandy Ingber's Yogalosophy DVD

'Extras'
Stylemint Credit for one free tee
Canvaspop $30 credit.

I haven't even really looked at everything yet. But wanted to list items. I also put a pic up on my instagram.


----------



## wishingwillow (Nov 15, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## wishingwillow (Nov 15, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, inside the box is :
> 
> ...


----------



## casey anne (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Nov 15, 2012)

Sweeet! I think I love everything! 

I especially like that they included the StyleMint tee in the form of a credit so we can pick which one we like! I'm assuming it will work in the same way the Pop Up Pantry code did in that we'll have to sign up, order, and then cancel if we don't want recurring charges. Super excited for all the other goodies as well!


----------



## japolina (Nov 15, 2012)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING IT!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Willow!


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 15, 2012)

You're awesome Wishing Willow. I love everything!


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 15, 2012)

Awesome! I'm super excited



> Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, inside the box is :
> 
> ...


----------



## Lola Jean (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well I'm wondering if it will just show up without the tracking information being updated.... Supposedly it shipped on the 12th...either way, I've peeked at a spoiler so I'm good for now!!!!


----------



## Lola Jean (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Wishingwillow, you've made waiting for my box a little easier!!!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 15, 2012)

I really wanted to be surprised but I had to look! I still don't have a shipping email but it seems like the boxes have all shipped already?


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 15, 2012)

The Stonewall Kitchen mix is in the Birchbox Home Pop up!


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you for the spoiler Willow!!

I really like the gorjana bracelet!  It looks like it's worth $55, so that's more than the box right there.
http://www.gorjana-griffin.com/gorjana/catalog/product/view/id/551/s/parker-leather-wrap/category/556/?85=298#85=298

I hope they are only sending the black ones!


----------



## JessP (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for the spoiler Willow!!
> 
> ...


----------



## cmello (Nov 15, 2012)

i love this bracelet you posted!! so worth it


----------



## wishingwillow (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok, back! (I had to run to the grocery store for a few things for dinner. Instead of stopping on way home I came here first to check mail lol) Anyway I am still shocked I got mine so early! I always feel on the late wave of things. Case in point I just got my Birchbox today -- which still sits unopened. I guess I knew my priorities for the day. But now that I am home if anyone wants individual pictures or has other questions I am happy to do whatever...


----------



## maripanda7 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the spoiler. Can't wait to get mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's currently in City of Industry, CA. I'm about 20 miles away so I hope  I receive it tomorrow! *crossing my fingers*

I'm new here by the way! Hi girls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was obsessively reading through this thread for the past 2 days and had to finally join, lol.

Marissa


----------



## Marshie (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you bb! I pretty much am loving everything except the Yogalosophy. But Im sure Ill find some use for it. OMG I am loving the bracelet. I wouldn't mind any color.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maripanda7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the spoiler. Can't wait to get mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's currently in City of Industry, CA. I'm about 20 miles away so I hope  I receive it tomorrow! *crossing my fingers*
> 
> ...


 Welcome!  Be sure to post photos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Nov 15, 2012)

I would sign up for this box just for that Gorjana bracelet! LOL


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would sign up for this box just for that Gorjana bracelet! LOL


I know! Love it and am excited to see if they sent out more than one color.


----------



## Nicole Rae (Nov 15, 2012)

Seriously jazzed for this whole box! I probably wont get mine until next week - but definitely looking forward to using so many different items! woohoo!


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 15, 2012)

My box is on the east coast finally, unfortunately I'm going out of the country for Thanksgiving and won't be back until next monday so I'll only get to enjoy it all once I'm back. Already excited thinking about all the mail I'll come back to lol.


----------



## wishingwillow (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok, so a few things now that I have looked more into the box.

The Gorjana Parker Bracelet : The description includes this blurb ... 'our fashion editors can't get enough of burgundy this season, and what better way to work this warm hue into your fall wardrobe than this cute accessory?'

The band *is* a deep warm red/brown shade that didn't show very well in picture. I actually didn't see it anywhere in the link someone posted. Mine is definitely not black.

The Mor Lip Macarons :

The picture in the box guide showed one flavor, while I got another. You can see all the options here ...

http://www.morcosmetics.com/collection/15/lip-macaron

I would have loved the Apple or Sorbet but I got French Vanilla and it smells divine. The packaging notes it isn't tested on animals and it is made in the USA!

Snow &amp; Graham Cards:

I think they are beautiful, and are the full size they sell on the website.

http://www.snowandgraham.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&amp;productId=381&amp;parentCat=3&amp;catId=12#.UKWEzoX-6uM

It is a nice heavy cardstock and the design has embossed feel. They are blank inside, and really are perfect for a handwritten note. I also noticed that back of package includes a code for free shipping on anything else from their website.

Here is a breakdown of the spices we get :

http://www.yumsugar.com/Learn-Master-Your-La-Bote-Spice-Mixes-25928248

From what I can see everyone will get the same three.

Also, I love that the Donut mix requires baking not frying! The mention it as the perfect breakfast before Black Friday shopping.


----------



## page5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Question

The description of the bracelet says 19" . . . there is no way I can wrap 19" around my wrist 3 times. My wrist is 6.75", I usually buy a 7" bracelet. Guess I will have to wait til I get my box and see if it has any adjustability.


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, so a few things now that I have looked more into the box.
> 
> ...


----------



## wishingwillow (Nov 15, 2012)

Answer to question :

I actually wish I had a half inch to an inch more on the bracelet. I can't quite wrap it three times. It is leather and I could stretch it slightly. Or it might be a gift...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually hope my box doesn't get here today. I have to work late and I don't want my husband to see!


HAHAH I play that game, too!!!


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 15, 2012)

I really hope I don't get the peach Mor lip macaron! Any other flavor will do!


> Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, so a few things now that I have looked more into the box.
> 
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 15, 2012)

I didn't sign up in time to receive the November box, but now I'm even more excited for my first box in December! Merry Christmas to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh no I feel like I have a semi fat wrist- it's like 6.5 inches- fingers crossed that it works- I'm no excited for this bracelet and the spices. Luv luv pop sugar- get chipping FEd Ex- I NEED my box pronto!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 15, 2012)

The stylemint code is not for a tee. It's one credit for something on the website. They don't even seem to be doing the monthly tee sub anymore....

ETA: The credit is good on any "mint" store -shoemint, intimint, jewelmint, homemint- and is worth $29.99

ETA2: I just ordered two shirts from the sale rack for 1 cent! They'll both be good for jeans or to throw over yoga and gym clothes!


----------



## Eleda (Nov 15, 2012)

Love everything! Thank you for posting, you guys are great!


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 15, 2012)

Is there a single use code for

style mint or is it like the popuppantry code? I want to order before everyone picks the racks clean.
ETA

forgot spoiler


----------



## OiiO (Nov 15, 2012)

Ahh I'm so jelly, I wish I'd signed up in time! This box looks totally amazing, and I hope the December one will be the same quality  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 15, 2012)

The code puts a $29.99 once-use credit in your account.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is there a single use code for

style mint or is it like the popuppantry code? I want to order before everyone picks the racks clean.
ETA

forgot spoiler



Above response to Shannon28


----------



## Stdanzy (Nov 15, 2012)

> Question
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I have itty bitty wrists (as in I can still wear my childhood bracelets), and I have three gorjana wrap bracelets that I make work for my wrist size. I wrap it three times, then when I put the toggle piece through the loop, I loop it twice to make a secure fit. Works like a charm!


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The code puts a $29.99 once-use credit in your account.
> Above response to Shannon28


Ugh! I really do appreciate this sort of thing in the package, but it makes me resent always getting mine last. Mine still has not shipped. It still says "processing"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!

Otherwise the package looks really good to me.

At first I was a little bummed that there were no chips or gummy bears, and then I told myself to suck it up and just buy something from New Seasons. You know, like an adult. lol

I am especially happy to see the yoga dvd. Yoga is so more my speed than that butt cheek dvd they sent us. The bracelet might be pretty. I love the idea of the spice mixes and I always need more lip balm.

Thankfully I am only about halfway through the Rowling novel, so that will keep me entertained for a while longer.

Also, that "mint" credit should be good for months, at least, so if I am patient I could wait and get something wonderful. *If*


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The code puts a $29.99 once-use credit in your account.
> Above response to Shannon28


Thanks nelliebelle


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ugh! I really do appreciate this sort of thing in the package, but it makes me resent always getting mine last. Mine still has not shipped. It still says "processing"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!
> ...


----------



## cutpiece (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The stylemint code is not for a tee. It's one credit for something on the website. They don't even seem to be doing the monthly tee sub anymore....
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 16, 2012)

Make sure you follow the redemption instructions or you'll end up confused for a few minutes on how to redeem!

Someone certainly didn't follow those instructions and had a little panic


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 16, 2012)

Stylemint has a mystery box right now that has a minimum of 3 items for 1 credit (29.99) and jewelmint has a bogo code right now!  I am super excited about this box!


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 16, 2012)

Hmmm I wonder if we'll all get the same

bracelet
...Kinda hope not, since I referred my closest friends and would hate to all have the same one!! hahaha


----------



## celicacutie (Nov 16, 2012)

So, mine was in Chicago (where I live) and then went up to WI.  I work for a shipping company and this doesn't even make sense. Even if their sorting facility is in New Berlin, WI the cost per piece is skyrocketing with the increase in fuel costs.

 - 
  11/16/2012  -  Friday
6:17 am Arrived at FedEx location
  FEDEX SMARTPOST NEW BERLIN, WI
2:33 am Departed FedEx location
  CHICAGO, IL
 - 
  11/15/2012  -  Thursday
8:11 pm Arrived at FedEx location
  CHICAGO, IL


----------



## ricarlav (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm bummed, last time I got mine in a day, but looks like I won't be getting mine until Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It JUST left Sacramento and I'm in San Mateo. Last time it came straight from Gilroy to San Mateo. Don't know why it went to Sacramento this time. I was hoping to get my hands on my box today!!


----------



## AliMo (Nov 16, 2012)

> I'm bummed, last time I got mine in a day, but looks like I won't be getting mine until Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It JUST left Sacramento and I'm in San Mateo. Last time it came straight from Gilroy to San Mateo. Don't know why it went to Sacramento this time. I was hoping to get my hands on my box today!!


 Our boxes must have left together. I live in the east bay( just over the San Mateo Bridge from you) and my box left Sacramento around an hour ago. It might arrive tomorrow if it can get to the post office tonight. I did look at past boxes and it seems to take 4 days for me to get mine,, which would be Monday. But in the past it took a day for it to even leave Sacramento, which it did not this time. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## alliekers (Nov 16, 2012)

Woohoo, my box is in the LA area and is out for delivery today. Normally I'm usually in the last group to get the boxes so this is a nice surprise.


----------



## Rach212 (Nov 16, 2012)

omigosh mine got to my local post office this morning! I will be so excited if it is delivered today! Now I *really* can't wait to go home from work!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Nov 16, 2012)

Same here! Mine is at a local post office, but the tracking says to allow an additional day (ugh). Hoping for the best aka delivery today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine is in WV and scheduled to arrive next Tuesday.  I'm trying not to peek at the spoilers because I kinda like the surprise.


----------



## Total500 (Nov 16, 2012)

When I try to redeem my stylemint credit it says "gift card not valid". Anyone else have trouble/advice about how to redeem it?


----------



## aerofish (Nov 16, 2012)

Yogalosophy?

Bleh, so I just went and cancelled this box without having even received it yet. There's not a single thing in it that excites me. I mean, donut mix, really? I joined when I saw the awesomeness of the September box. I just wish I could go back and retroactively save myself the money I spent on this.

Ah well.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aerofish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yogalosophy?
> 
> ...


I'm a bit disappointed as well. The mix is probably the only thing that was interesting since I love to bake. I wonder if December's will be better because it's Christmas?


----------



## Reena0884 (Nov 16, 2012)

I've made the Stonewall baked donuts for a party and they were a HUGE hit! They actually taste really good and are super healthy relatively speaking! Excited in general for the box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aerofish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yogalosophy?
> 
> ...


 woaaahh what's wrong with donut mix?! haha I actually just bought some the other day, and it's the one thing I could never be upset to get a duplicate of!! This month's definitely isn't as good as September's - but let's face it, I don't think any will be (I've been wearing the scarf for a month and a half straight - _that_ obsessed.). Over all I'm very pleased with this month!

EDIT: I just thought about it, and they definitely should have included a donut pan if they really wanted to "wow" me.


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 16, 2012)

Any unboxing videos yet? Mine is still not here but would love to see it ahead of time


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 16, 2012)

mine won't even be here until next Wednesday


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 16, 2012)

My gorjana box was empty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cutpiece (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aerofish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yogalosophy?
> 
> ...


 Besides the credit, ia with you, However, of all the subs I'm getting now, this and Jewelmint are def my favs. The content of the box is def worth the price of the sub, imo anyway.


----------



## annieha10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just got my box.  I'm in Anaheim, CA 

lip balm was also french vanilla... 

It wasn't loose fitting but it wasn't too tight either. Dark Brown color. 

I only took pics of the bracelet because it seems to be on everyone's mind. 

Let me know if you guys want more pics.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aerofish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yogalosophy?
> 
> ...


 My theory/hope is that the doughnut mix was in there as a easy, low-fat option for sufganiyot (although a large part of the tradition behind those *is* the oil they are fried in:  it represents the one-day supply of oil that miraculously burned for eight days in the Temple).  It seems like there are always Christmas-y things in these sorts boxes, so I am pretending that this is a nod to Hanukkah even though there is no jelly, oil, or yeast in it.

And when I first saw the contents of this box, I was disappointed, but the more I think about it, the more I like it.  

The dvd (as a side note, I think they specifically sent a yoga dvd because yoga is calming, and the holidays are not.  I would actually keep it if it wasn't for the fact that I don't have a tv, and trying to use workout dvds with my laptop doesn't really end well for me) is going to be combined with something not-healthy yet to be determined for my office's annual white elephant exchange.  I don't really cook very often, but I have A Thing for spices since I do *like* to cook (actually, now that I think about it, every couple of years, I will go on a year-long cooking kick, and it seems like I'm coming up on a cooking year in my cook/not-cook cycle.  Lip balm?  I will always take more.  Thank you cards are one of those things I never seem to have on hand when I need them, and it seems more appropriate for them to send these out in the November box rather than the December box since the December boxes might get held up until after thank-you notes get written.  I'm not big on jewelry, so I'm not excited about that, but I'm sure I can find someone who is.  I'll give the CanvasPop code to my sister-in-law because I think she actually uses that service, and I know I won't.  I'll use the Stylemint code on something from Homemint because that's much more my speed.

And I can totally see a holiday theme in this box.  Yoga dvd to de-stress, doughnut mix because it's yummy and can be tied to Hanukkah if you squint, spices because this is the time of year that people cook more (and I can actually see two of the spice blends working on the doughnuts.  And in unrelated news, last year, I actually gave my dad an assortment of spices from Penzey's Spices, so now that I think about it, this would be a good gift for anyone you may know who likes to cook.  I was planning on keeping these, but now that I think about it, they might go to my brother.  He *loves* to cook, and they look like things he would use in rubs for meat), lip balm because it's dry lip season, a bracelet because it's fun to have a new accessory (and even if *you* don't like it, this *is* gift-giving season), and thank-you cards because gift-giving season means thank-you card sending season.  Even one of the codes is a bit more appropriate for this time of year than others:  $30 will buy an 8x10 unmounted/unframed print on canvas, so if your best friend/cousin/brother/aunt has a favorite photo (and they do Instagram photos, too), there's another easy, cheap present.
Man, now that I think about this box in terms of giving things as presents, this might actually save me quite a bit of money, time, and stress.  Big thumbs up.

(Of course, it does help that this was a free box to me due to referrals.  But for some reason, I keep forgetting that I got it for free, so I keep thinking about it in terms of whether it's worth $35 to me, and I would still be fine with the price given the fact that I can cross at least a few people/situations off my gift-giving list thanks to the contents of the box.)


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 16, 2012)

My box arrived!

It was the exact same box as this......same flavors...same colors...same everything....



> Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> woaaahh what's wrong with donut mix?! haha I actually just bought some the other day, and it's the one thing I could never be upset to get a duplicate of!! This month's definitely isn't as good as September's - but let's face it, I don't think any will be (I've been wearing the scarf for a month and a half straight - _that_ obsessed.). Over all I'm very pleased with this month!
> ...


I actually received a donut pan last year for Christmas. Haha! And I think you're right...September was just super and it's not fair to continue to compare to that month.


----------



## cutpiece (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Total500* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I try to redeem my stylemint credit it says "gift card not valid". Anyone else have trouble/advice about how to redeem it?


 I can't even get that far. I just went to the website- stylemint.com/redeem, and it's saying "page not found"?


----------



## AliMo (Nov 16, 2012)

Just measured my wrist, 19 inches is super tight. An option is to add a jump ring (or more if needed) that is similar to the clasp to make it a bit longer. Another way that might be slightly more ummm crafty, is to just find some leather cord and just make a loop rather than the jump ring (still matches the bracelet). I might be ok with that since it would just be on the inside of my wrist anyway. Big wrists runs in Dad's family or as my mom calls them "expensive wrists" because all jewelry requires more gold/silver and cannot just get the generic one size ones at department stores.

Excited about the Jewelmint credit because it seems so trendy lately and I love to join trends!

Well, I guess I will be using those socks from October with this new DVD. I actually used the socks yesterday for yoga and it was useful in the morning in keeping my toes warm.
Yep, my box is coming Monday. It has only been transferred from FedEx Sacramento to FedEx SmartPost. I decided to just go look at the spoilers. It's kind of nice knowing what is in the box and doing research on it. Whereas last time I pretended to not look but really it was partly spoiled.


----------



## NJBeauty80 (Nov 16, 2012)

I can't get mine to redeem either, I tried going through stylemint.com/redeem and it said not valid. I also tried to go into my stylemint account and put it in like a gift card and that didn't work either. If anyone gets it to work, let me know!


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 16, 2012)

how is the book?


----------



## Rach212 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Nov 16, 2012)

is anyone else wondering how we're supposed to use the donut mix without a donut maker?


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine was also missing the bracelet!

Has anyone been able to use the stylemint code?  I know some people were having trouble I'm just curious if anyone has actually been able to get it to work.  I tried mine 3 times and it says invalid.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 16, 2012)

Did you guys actually get shipping confirmations? I haven't gotten anything and it still says processing!


----------



## PBandJilly (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new to Makeuptalk and this is my first time posting! The November Popsugar box will be my second - I was lucky enough to receive September but canceled October because I got too greedy and wanted to use a discount code before re-subbing. October sold out so I re-subbed for November because I don't want to miss out on any more of these awesome boxes!

Since I live in Hawaii I'm always the LAST to receive my box so thanks for posting spoilers!!


----------



## PBandJilly (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did you guys actually get shipping confirmations? I haven't gotten anything and it still says processing!


 I didn't get a confirmation yet either...I just checked today and it still says processing! Boo...


----------



## lolalu (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello everyone! Just joined to ask a question. 

I received my first must have box today, but it was missing one of the products shown in the little booklet 




 . I'm really disappointed. Reading some of the comments it looks like some other people had missing items in their boxes as well.

Does anyone now if this is common thing with Popsugar? Do I have anyway of getting the item that wasn't delivered , or it it kind of a sucks for me kind of thing? I'm really bummed.

Thanks for any responses!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 16, 2012)

> I didn't get a confirmation yet either...I just checked today and it still says processing! Boo...


 I'm hoping that it just shows up!


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolalu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone! Just joined to ask a question.
> 
> ...


Just email them. They are responsive regarding these kinds of issues.


----------



## Lyndsey Marie (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just measured my wrist, 19 inches is super tight. An option is to add a jump ring (or more if needed) that is similar to the clasp to make it a bit longer. Another way that might be slightly more ummm crafty, is to just find some leather cord and just make a loop rather than the jump ring (still matches the bracelet). I might be ok with that since it would just be on the inside of my wrist anyway. Big wrists runs in Dad's family or as my mom calls them "expensive wrists" because all jewelry requires more gold/silver and cannot just get the generic one size ones at department stores.
> 
> ...


 i have one of these bracelets and so does my mom and they were too small on BOTH of us. i ran to joann fabrics and picked up a little pack of bar and circle closers for like $4. i just used tweezers and added one more of the "circle" sides to each of our bracelets and they fit perfectly now!! and i almost like that side more than the chain link!! good thing i still have another circle to use for this bracelet!!


----------



## mez7713 (Nov 16, 2012)

This smartpost thing is so not efficient!!!


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolalu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone! Just joined to ask a question.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's typical, but I do think you should contact them right away. I expect they will mail you the missing item.

Someone asked about the book, I assume that is referring to the Rowling book from last month? It is rather vulgar in parts, and unpleasant n other parts, but Rowling's writing style is very good at keeping me absorbed. I'm a little worried that I won't be happy with the ending, but I'm only about 4/7 of the way through now, so I don't know yet.

I am stalking my Popsugar page, but it hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## Keleigh Slaight (Nov 17, 2012)

Any suggestions as a donut pan substitute? The last thing I want to buy us a donut pan. I will never make them again after this box. It will be fun but just once.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Keleigh Slaight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any suggestions as a donut pan substitute? The last thing I want to buy us a donut pan. I will never make them again after this box. It will be fun but just once.


 If it were me, I think I'd just use a mini muffin tin and make donut "holes".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 17, 2012)

My box is still processing too.. grrr!  I live on the central coast, so I think they send mine out last.  It was ok by me last month since I got the full size shampoo/conditioner, but now I'm jealous of the spoilers and I want my box already!   I need to work on my patience, lol.  At least these subscription boxes are good motivators for me.. when I get the box, I don't allow myself to open them until I've had a good long workout, like as a reward.  So I have easy (ish) workouts the rest of the month, and on the day I get the box.. it's balls to the wall!


----------



## TennisP (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm on another group's page for Popsugar and since I'm new too I asked why mine still says processing... a lady told me that it says processing until it is really shipped (and mine also said "shipped") from the actual warehouse.... so I am guessing by next week  maybe??

I saw the pictures on instagram and I'm not "that excited" compared to what I saw in the YouTube videos that made me interested in giving it a try but we will see maybe once I open it my mind will change =)


----------



## page5 (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lyndsey Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i have one of these bracelets and so does my mom and they were too small on BOTH of us. i ran to joann fabrics and picked up a little pack of bar and circle closers for like $4. i just used tweezers and added one more of the "circle" sides to each of our bracelets and they fit perfectly now!! and i almost like that side more than the chain link!! good thing i still have another circle to use for this bracelet!!


 
Thank you for sharing your ingenuity!


----------



## foreverdizzy (Nov 17, 2012)

Quote: Hello everyone! Just joined to ask a question. 

I received my first must have box today, but it was missing one of the products shown in the little booklet 




 . I'm really disappointed. Reading some of the comments it looks like some other people had missing items in their boxes as well.

Does anyone now if this is common thing with Popsugar? Do I have anyway of getting the item that wasn't delivered , or it it kind of a sucks for me kind of thing? I'm really bummed.

Thanks for any responses! 

Hi! I didn't receive my November box yet, so can't comment on this month. However, I have had missing items before (the baggu bag and tatcha blotting papers). I hope that this trend doesn't continue with popsguar! However, they were extremely helpful after sending them an email, and sent me the missing items no questions asked. The only comment I have is that it took a long time for my missing items to be sent (about a month) and no tracking number was ever given, either.


----------



## JessP (Nov 17, 2012)

It arrived, yay!



Spoiler


----------



## meaganS (Nov 17, 2012)

I was disappointed again with this month's box. I'm going to try to trade/sell or gift everything I got from it (along with most of last month's and some of the previous month's). This will definitely be my last pop sugar box. Totally not worth $35.

Contact me if interested in getting any of the things from this month's box.

BTW, did anyone else's bracelet look an ugly rose gold?


----------



## akicowi (Nov 17, 2012)

I've been wanted to check out stylemint. However after I  entered my stylemint credit, nothing caught my eyes. I saw on their website that you can use the credit($29.99) on any of the mint stores not just stylemint. Also, Shoemint is also doing a $30 off your first pair of shoes and Jewelmint is doing a 2 for 1 sale. These are only for new members though.


----------



## zombielovrr (Nov 17, 2012)

The bracelet was too small on me as well...so i made it into a choker. XD


----------



## cutpiece (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NJBeauty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I can't get mine to redeem either, I tried going through stylemint.com/redeem and it said not valid. I also tried to go into my stylemint account and put it in like a gift card and that didn't work either. If anyone gets it to work, let me know!


 I was able to get it to work by putting something in my stylemint cart, and applying the code like a gift card. Hopefully this works for you!

I really want to apply this to a jewelmint purchase, though. I know credits can't be combined w/other promos/sales and JM has a promo going on now.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2012)

Whoo!  Shipping notice!  Based on previous shipping time, it will probably be here Tuesday.  Maybe Wednesday.  It *might* be here Monday, but I'm thinking Tues/Wed is more likely.


----------



## lolalu (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks iPretty949, moonittude, and forever dizzy. 

I sent them an email yesterday- hopefully it gets resolved.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 17, 2012)

I finally got my shoppin notice. Looks like I'm getting mine Monday!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 17, 2012)

For those of you who already received your box, is it true there is no doughnut pan with the bake mix?


----------



## theredwonder (Nov 17, 2012)

It's just the mix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PBandJilly (Nov 17, 2012)

> I finally got my shoppin notice. Looks like I'm getting mine Monday!


 Finally got my shipping notice today too!!! It's still in CA so I probably won't get mines until the end of next week if I'm lucky.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 17, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's just the mix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks.  My box will be here Monday.  Hmmm.....I have a bundt pan http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&amp...=10941443&amp;rct=j&amp;frm=1&amp;q=bundt+pan like this.  Perhaps I can make one giant ass doughnut and serve it like coffeecake?

http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&amp...=10941443&amp;rct=j&amp;frm=1&amp;q=bundt+pan


----------



## JessP (Nov 17, 2012)

> Thanks.Â  My box will be here Monday.Â  Hmmm.....I have a bundt pan http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&amp...=10941443&amp;rct=j&amp;frm=1&amp;q=bundt+pan Â like this.Â  Perhaps I can make one giant ass doughnut and serve it like coffeecake? http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&amp...=10941443&amp;rct=j&amp;frm=1&amp;q=bundt+pan


 That. Would be. Epic lol. Take a pic if you do!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That. Would be. Epic lol. Take a pic if you do!


 Ha!  I absolutely will!


----------



## hardcandi (Nov 17, 2012)

hm i got my delivery confirmation and it says mine is 3.8lbs


----------



## stinkypaws (Nov 17, 2012)

How do you use the stylemint credit? I tried going to stylemint.com/redeem and after putting in all of the information it says "unable to redeem gift card". I tried putting items in my cart and redeeming on the payment page under gift card &amp; promo code which didn't work either. 

This is so frustrating! The boxes continue to be disappointing especially when there is only one item in the box I actually wanted to use &amp; it won't let me. Well actually I wanted to use the doughnut mix as well but I don't have a doughnut pan.



  I signed up for this box from the beginning when the value was going to be around $150 which made it worth spending $38(w/tax). That was until I received the box and found out they had changed that to $100 but kept the cost at $35 +tax. I kept hoping each month it would get better but it seems to be getting worse and I'm lucky if I use 1 or 2 items at most.

I hope everyone that ordered the Luxury box for $100 at least gets something good since that is a lot of money!


----------



## nancy771 (Nov 17, 2012)

weird mine says it's 2.4 pounds and i think thats what the other girls have said. I'm happy i finally got imy shipping email but not that excited about the box contents but oh well. can't wait for decembers box. that should be awesome. hopefully! lol


----------



## maripanda7 (Nov 17, 2012)

I received my box today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wasn't expecting it until Monday. Personally, I love what I got. A lot of women are saying they're disappointed in the must have box this month. Maybe I'm happy because it's my first one. Then again, I'm on a cooking and baking kick so I'm happy with what YumSugar editors selected in that category.

I can't seem to redeem my style mint code. Did anyone else have this issue?


----------



## maripanda7 (Nov 17, 2012)

...and I absolutely love the vanilla lip balm. It smells so good and it feels so silky on my lips. Best lip balm I own now.

Did I mention how beautiful the bracelet is? You can even wear it as a necklace. It goes with anything.


----------



## chachithegreat (Nov 17, 2012)

I got my box today, too! The bracelet didn't fit me, but I really like it, so I might go the crafty route and try to extend it like the previous poster did. I plan on making donut muffins with my donut mix! That way I'll just use a muffin pan that I already have and they'll be fun and cute. The lip balm I got is actually not vanilla. I got cassis in a black pot. It is delicious and fruity. 

I actually needed to the CanvasPop code because I was going to get a poster sized print for my son for Christmas. I've already placed that order and I bought this at Stylemint with my code to get the Ridgeway T for free:  





I probably won't use the yoga DVD even though I should or the spices, but this was well worth $35 to me!


----------



## LuLu6781 (Nov 17, 2012)

Received my box today, it's eh. 




 I was sucked in seeing how awesome the September box was, but now into my second box I'm not sure I'll continue after December. On a positive note I also received my full size shampoo and conditioner today as well that was promised from last month's box!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chachithegreat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today, too! The bracelet didn't fit me, but I really like it, so I might go the crafty route and try to extend it like the previous poster did. I plan on making donut muffins with my donut mix! That way I'll just use a muffin pan that I already have and they'll be fun and cute. The lip balm I got is actually not vanilla. I got cassis in a black pot. It is delicious and fruity.


 Weird how the bracelet hasn't fit most people.  I wonder if that's why we are getting them?  I like the crafty suggestions on expanding it or creating a choker, so maybe I will have to do the same if it doesn't fit.

How cool that they are sending out different lip balm flavors.  I will be happy with any except the peach one. (Blech!  I drank too much peach schnapps once and experienced this "wonderful" peach vomit flavor for many hours)  So please, Pop Sugar, NO PEACH!!!!!


----------



## Rynnegade (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes, thank you here too!  It has like three inches to go before closing on my wrist (I knew my wrists were on the braw side but I didn't know they were huge.)  I was so disappointed when I thought I'd have to give it away to someone with tiny wrists.  

Does anyone know if PopSugar usually fixes stuff like this if there were no easy solution to enlarge the bracelet?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rynnegade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, thank you here too!  It has like three inches to go before closing on my wrist (I knew my wrists were on the braw side but I didn't know they were huge.)  I was so disappointed when I thought I'd have to give it away to someone with tiny wrists.
> 
> Does anyone know if PopSugar usually fixes stuff like this if there were no easy solution to enlarge the bracelet?


 This is the first time they have sent something so size-specific, so there's no standard procedure, at least as far as I'm aware.  I think the only thing that can really be done is email them to let them know that this was a FAIL.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 17, 2012)

I'll be honest that I'm kind of disappointed by some aspects of this box, particularly the mix (I'm a pretty healthy eater, so that's going to be gifted to the mother-in-law) and the DVD.  I already own the DVD and I wasn't blown away by it.  The other stuff I'm excited about, though!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chachithegreat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today, too! The bracelet didn't fit me, but I really like it, so I might go the crafty route and try to extend it like the previous poster did. I plan on making donut muffins with my donut mix! That way I'll just use a muffin pan that I already have and they'll be fun and cute. The lip balm I got is actually not vanilla. I got cassis in a black pot. It is delicious and fruity.
> 
> ...


I'm always looking for more yoga DVD's, and I don't get my first popsugar box until december... If you want to trade for anything on my trade list, I'd be super thrilled!


----------



## Eleda (Nov 18, 2012)

I will get my box on Monday. I just saw an ad for bed bath and beyond they have a doughnut pan for 9.99. but yes, it would be nice if one were included with the mix. I do not usually eat doughnuts, so it would be a waste to buy a pan for one time use. all the other items i am fine with - I would never decide to purchase these individual items separately for the prices they are offered, but in this box for $20 its fine with me.


----------



## leapyeard (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm new to makeuptalk.com and Popsugar but found this forum when I was researching if I should subscribe to this box. I just received the November box (my first) and I really liked it! I just redeemed the stylemint credit for a mystery box (free with the credit) which is neat because I get another box to look forward to. 

I made a youtube video revealing the box if you're interested in seeing what we get:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTSabrjy83A


----------



## Rach212 (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *foreverdizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hi! I didn't receive my November box yet, so can't comment on this month. However, I have had missing items before (the baggu bag and tatcha blotting papers). I hope that this trend doesn't continue with popsguar! However, they were extremely helpful after sending them an email, and sent me the missing items no questions asked. The only comment I have is that it took a long time for my missing items to be sent (about a month) and no tracking number was ever given, either.


 I had an item missing once and they replied to my email very quickly and told me that they would send the replacement but it might take a few weeks.  I got an email the next week with a tracking number, and then about 4 days later the package shipped.


----------



## Rach212 (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cutpiece* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was able to get it to work by putting something in my stylemint cart, and applying the code like a gift card. Hopefully this works for you!
> 
> I really want to apply this to a jewelmint purchase, though. I know credits can't be combined w/other promos/sales and JM has a promo going on now.


 I redeemed my code and then checked out all the sites ... I wound up ordering from Jewelmint and was able to apply their promo code and got two $29.99 items for my 1 credit.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 18, 2012)

My box's weight also said 3.8 pounds per the shipping notice! Weird!


----------



## Lori Harp (Nov 18, 2012)

Aw man! I tried to use the code on jewelmint to get the two items and it would not let me! I am happy with the necklace I picked out though, so still worth it!!


----------



## nancy771 (Nov 18, 2012)

anybody know if they have free shippping on the stylemint website?


----------



## Marshie (Nov 18, 2012)

Got my box, and while it most def is worth more than my $35, it was just okay for me. The bracelet fit PERFECTLY but it really isn't something I would have bought but I'm glad I get to try something new. And add me to the list of a missing item. My Mor lip balm was not in the box &amp; that was the one thing I was looking forward to lol. : Loooove the ____Mint code! I am a JewelMint junkie! And so glad for the CanvasPop code. My kitty died recently &amp; I would love a big kitty picture for my wall. ;_; I am looking forward to making the doughnuts and yeah, I don't have a pan but I do have muffin tins &amp; a bundt pan so I shall experiment!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay for spices! Always on the look out for new spices to try. The Yoga DVD is a dud though.

I won't compare this to my September box because personally, I expect different &amp; new things every month &amp; I love trying new stuff. But I def agree that if they send something like the bracelet, they have to make sure it can be sized accordingly without having to buy or add anything to it. A wrap around was a bad idea and they could have done a nice, simple one charm bracelet that could have been extended on its own. Here's to a kickass December box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 18, 2012)

My box was in my area and got shipped back to the post office because of a delivery problem....grrr...now i have to contact my local post office tomorrow.


----------



## cutpiece (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I redeemed my code and then checked out all the sites ... I wound up ordering from Jewelmint and was able to apply their promo code and got two $29.99 items for my 1 credit.


 Is this the BOGO for new customers?

I know that I can apply the credit and get 2 pieces for 15 bucks (which is still a great deal) but I'm trying to control the urge until next month when 1. they'll have new pieces and 2. I'll be forced to buy anyway. Plus I'm hopeful that they'll have some type of black friday sale (and maybe even another BOGO free sale for existing customers) by which it will be totally justified to break my pact and purchase more pieces early 



.


----------



## lizzzellzzz (Nov 18, 2012)

hi everyone! this is my first post too and i just got my november box.  i honestly was a little disappointed, it seemed less "full" than the last 2 (actually, tbh i was disappointed in like every mail service i get - ipsy &amp; birchbox i just cancelled, still holding onto beauty bar but also mega-disappointed this month).  granted the gorjana bracelet was gorgeous but everything else was kind of eh.  the donut mix is nice (if you have a donut pan) but most of the other stuff i am eh about.  i am hoping december's will include something like the previous months (a scarf, etc) but i am glad we did not get a book this time! i still haven't even gotten to any of the ones from previous months.


----------



## Rachel Marie (Nov 18, 2012)

Since Stylemint had me enter my credit card number to validate my code from Popsugar, do I need to call and cancel so they don't charge me for a credit next month? I've never used Stylemint (nothing really catches my eye but I'll totally use the credit!) I just don't want to be billed for another credit through them next month.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stinkypaws* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you use the stylemint credit? I tried going to stylemint.com/redeem and after putting in all of the information it says "unable to redeem gift card". I tried putting items in my cart and redeeming on the payment page under gift card &amp; promo code which didn't work either.
> 
> ...


 That happened to me...but it was because I typed in a wrong letter with the code....so triple check that your code is correct. (some of the letters are a little hard to read, like the "J" which looks like an "I" at a quick glance. Especially when the letter spacing is non existent!)


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I redeemed my code and then checked out all the sites ... I wound up ordering from Jewelmint and was able to apply their promo code and got two $29.99 items for my 1 credit.


 Thank you for the tip! I used my Style Mint credit on Jewel Mint (to take advantage of the 2 for 1 promo). This is what I got...







This is my Gorjana replacement bracelet (since the one from PopSugar doesn't fit)

And then I also picked up these....






Both pieces have a suggested retail of $109.99...

But were $29.99 each...

and with the 2 for 1 promo code on the site plus the StyleMint credit they were FREE!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 18, 2012)

Ooooo!  Can't wait for my box to get here tomorrow so I can shop the ____Mint site.  It's fun to see what everyone is gettting from the site.  I hope I can get in on the 2 for 1 deal as well.


----------



## Rach212 (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cutpiece* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this the BOGO for new customers?
> 
> ...


 Yes, I believe the blurb with the promo code mentioned something about new customers.


----------



## Rach212 (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for the tip! I used my Style Mint credit on Jewel Mint (to take advantage of the 2 for 1 promo). This is what I got...
> 
> ...


 YW!  Good picks, too!  I don't remember seeing either of those when I was browsing around.


----------



## Rach212 (Nov 18, 2012)

Question about the MOR item we received

I got the peach flavor which is like the one thing I really, really don't like.  So I am thinking about gifting it or even trying to trade it.  But it sounds like maybe there is a pot inside the tin and it is completely loose (if I shake the tin just right I can tell that the pot is spinning freely).  Is that normal?  I don't want to gift it if it is broken or defective... but I don't want to break the seal to check.


----------



## Rachel Marie (Nov 18, 2012)

No there's no tin inside, mine is loose as well and now that I broke the seal the lid doesn't stay on at all so it's not good for inside a purse or anything, guess it will be sitting on my nightstand!


----------



## PBandJilly (Nov 18, 2012)

I just checked my shipping notice and it says 2.5lbs. It shipped on November 15 but estimated delivery date isn't until December 4th!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 18, 2012)

Mine is at the post office, but I haven't been able to get it yet. =(

I would have used my code for one of the mystery boxes on Stylemint or something like that this weekend.

Hopefully they do something for Thanksgiving.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is at the post office, but I haven't been able to get it yet. =(
> 
> ...


 Just got an email from StyleMint. Their mystery box promo has been extended to wednesday so you should be totally fine!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 18, 2012)

How does the StyleMint voucher work? Do we have to pay anything or do you get 1 item for completely free?


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does the StyleMint voucher work? Do we have to pay anything or do you get 1 item for completely free?
> There is a free shipping option and there is no tax applied to your purchase, so yes it's completely free..
> ...


----------



## Lyndsey Marie (Nov 18, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## stinkypaws (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That happened to me...but it was because I typed in a wrong letter with the code....so triple check that your code is correct. (some of the letters are a little hard to read, like the "J" which looks like an "I" at a quick glance. Especially when the letter spacing is non existent!)


Thanks for the tip! I actually pulled out my magnifying glass after the 2nd time it didn't work and had my husband read it to me to make sure I was entering the correct code. I just tried again today and still says unable to redeem. Extremely frustrating since the item I want is almost sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I sent stylemint an email so hopefully they will reply quickly with a solution.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email from StyleMint. Their mystery box promo has been extended to wednesday so you should be totally fine!


Oh cool!

That's awesome. TY for the heads up. =]


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stinkypaws* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip! I actually pulled out my magnifying glass after the 2nd time it didn't work and had my husband read it to me to make sure I was entering the correct code. I just tried again today and still says unable to redeem. Extremely frustrating since the item I want is almost sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I sent stylemint an email so hopefully they will reply quickly with a solution.


 That's highly annoying! They don't seem to have a very sophisticated sign in process......Hope it works out for you very soon.

Meanwhile maybe triple check your address or cc info?


----------



## rwoody1234 (Nov 18, 2012)

cant get the two for one promo working at jewelmint, am i missing something? is it because i signed up threw stylemint first?


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rwoody1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> cant get the two for one promo working at jewelmint, am i missing something? is it because i signed up threw stylemint first?


 We all signed up via StyleMint as well. Just pick two items and at check out enter the promo code..."1FORYOU" That should work!


----------



## rwoody1234 (Nov 18, 2012)

nope still says unable to redeem code


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a free shipping option and there is no tax applied to your purchase, so yes it's completely free..
> 
> ...


 Thank you for your tip! I was able to get two sets of bracelets with the promo code and pay nothing! But is this a membership website, meaning, every month they will charge for "credits" on the site?  I used a prepaid card that only has like $5 on it so that this won't happen..  I have no experience with sites like these and justfab (ipsy promo)


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for your tip! I was able to get two sets of bracelets with the promo code and pay nothing! But is this a membership website, meaning, every month they will charge for "credits" on the site?  I used a prepaid card that only has like $5 on it so that this won't happen..  I have no experience with sites like these and justfab (ipsy promo)


 I totally didn't think of that! I hope not! I would never sign up for that site for a monthly sub. I will call customer service this week and sort it out.

So thank YOU for the heads up.


----------



## RucheChic (Nov 18, 2012)

Jewelmint will charge you monthly if you do not skip.


----------



## rwoody1234 (Nov 18, 2012)

g driving me crazy will not let me use the promo code (i even switched from my ipad to a real computer!) driving me a little nuts i can get any of the promo codes to work and after reading their terms of service it says you cant combine promo codes with credits wtf?! im beyond confused thats what everyone has been doing erg...


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Jewelmint will charge you monthly if you do not skip.


 By skip you mean cancel correct?


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rwoody1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> g driving me crazy will not let me use the promo code (i even switched from my ipad to a real computer!) driving me a little nuts i can get any of the promo codes to work and after reading their terms of service it says you cant combine promo codes with credits wtf?! im beyond confused thats what everyone has been doing erg...


 You have to go to stylemint.com/redeem and type in your code, then go to their sister site from the tab on top... after you choose the items you want, it will direct you to put in the promo code... and your stylemint "credit" will come up! hope that helps! ;]



> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By skip you mean cancel correct?


 No, I think by skip -- meaning every month you have to go on the site to physically skip the month (kind of like Beauty Army-- if you don't press the "skip" button on their site, beauty army will curate a box for you for the month.) That's what I'm gathering from the info under StyleMint's "How it works" section.


----------



## rwoody1234 (Nov 18, 2012)

i did that but it was not letting me so i just signed up for the box on stylemint lol


----------



## cmello (Nov 18, 2012)

where are you guys seeing this mystery box on stylemint?? i ordered a shirt with my credit and never saw this mystery box option. I'm also annoyed that now they will charge me every month for a membership as i had to put in my credit card info to redeem the credit. so now i have to call and cancel it?? anyone know as i don see any option under my account for that.


----------



## Rach212 (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where are you guys seeing this mystery box on stylemint?? i ordered a shirt with my credit and never saw this mystery box option. I'm also annoyed that now they will charge me every month for a membership as i had to put in my credit card info to redeem the credit. so now i have to call and cancel it?? anyone know as i don see any option under my account for that.


 Thank goodness someone mentioned the monthly charge ... I didn't see that at ALL when I signed up.  I had to dig around and finally found this in their FAQ:

How do I cancel my membership? Please call, email or chat one of our friendly Customer Care agents at 1-888-258-3339 or [email protected]. Monday-Friday 9 AM- 5PM Pacific Time.

http://www.jewelmint.com/faq

As soon as mine ships I am calling to cancel.  I don't want to have to go in there every month to skip - I know I'll wind up forgetting and then getting charged.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jacinta (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question about the MOR item we received
> 
> ...


----------



## cmello (Nov 18, 2012)

me too !! thanks for the info


----------



## Jacinta (Nov 18, 2012)

DYING for an extra Mor Lip Macaron. Check out my list here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127469/items-for-trade


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 18, 2012)

My box should be here tomorrow.  Hopefully I will be ale to get in on the mystery box deal, too.


----------



## Noobiangoddess (Nov 19, 2012)

I recently received my popsugar box as well. I really wanted to try the donut mix but didn't have a a donut pan. ;___; But!!! I used a cake pan I had and made this huge thing.  The batter smelled off(kinda like mildew) but i made it anyway. I put the cinnamon sugar on it while it was still warm and tasted it...ran right to the trash. It was pretty gross. Tried it again when it cooled since some things taste different when they're hot/cold.....still bad. Has a really strange chemically taste to me. I hope you guys had better luck. Disappoint. :/


----------



## Noobiangoddess (Nov 19, 2012)

I recently received my popsugar box as well. I really wanted to try the donut mix but didn't have a a donut pan. ;___; But!!! I used a cake pan I had and made this huge thing.  The batter smelled off(kinda like mildew) but i made it anyway. I put the cinnamon sugar on it while it was still warm and tasted it...ran right to the trash. It was pretty gross. Tried it again when it cooled since some things taste different when they're hot/cold.....still bad. Has a really strange chemically taste to me. I hope you guys had better luck. Disappoint. :/


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 19, 2012)

I have gone to the link on the card from popsugar for Canvaspop and nothing in particular seems to happen there. When I try to apply the code in the Enter group buy voucher/promo code or the gift certificate section it does not work. any ideas?


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 19, 2012)

Figured it out, you cannot apply the code to gift cards :-(


----------



## casey anne (Nov 19, 2012)

Just got my box!  And of course you know what doesn't fit!!  But I was able to order a mystery box!


----------



## cmello (Nov 19, 2012)

so mad i missed this mystery box, I clearly did not see it anywhere on the site until i came on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can't wait to hear what you guys got... i'll be getting my one top


----------



## javagirl87 (Nov 19, 2012)

my box isn't coming to wednesday night. which figures since that's when i'll be going home for the weekend. my box will be sitting on my doorstep for 5 days. i hope they can give me a refund if it gets stolen...


----------



## javagirl87 (Nov 19, 2012)

they really should have planned this out better for the holiday


----------



## alliekers (Nov 19, 2012)

I got my box Friday night and am overall pleased. Some things for myself and some things to share.


Bracelet -  Thankfully it fits me just right, but I think the quality is pretty low. I am shocked that this retails for $55+ and that anyone would pay that for it. The metal seems particularly cheap, about the quality from vending machine jewelry. Visually it's cute though, I'm just wondering how long it'll take before the metal starts to turn.


Lip Balm - Re-gifting


Spices &amp; Donut Mix - Re-Gifting


Yoga DVD - No use for this so I'll just sell it.


Stylemint Credit - Used it towards the mystery box so I'm guaranteed at least 3 items so that's a steal for free!


CanvasPop Credit - Not sure yet, but I think I'll use this to create a gift for someone.


Thank-You Cards - I'll keep these for myself, I can always use these.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No there's no tin inside, mine is loose as well and now that I broke the seal the lid doesn't stay on at all so it's not good for inside a purse or anything, guess it will be sitting on my nightstand!


Just so you know Rachel Marie, the top of twists and stays on tight.  Maybe try that??


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 19, 2012)

I got my box today.  Same as everyone elses!  I am going to get in on the mystery box tonight!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 19, 2012)

I made the doughnuts today. I did half the box. My kids loved them! Our usual doughnut store sells similar doughnuts for about $2 apiece so I think I will be buying some of these


----------



## cmello (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I made the doughnuts today. I did half the box. My kids loved them! Our usual doughnut store sells similar doughnuts for about $2 apiece so I think I will be buying some of these
> 
> i bought a donut pan ( i know) i'm excited to make them.. how many did half the box make?


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 19, 2012)

My box won't be here until Friday so it's looks like I'm missing out on the mystery bag from

Stylemint
Is there an expiration date on the code? If not I may just wait until closer to christmas.


----------



## lloronita (Nov 19, 2012)

I have mini Nordicware pan that looks like this.  I'm going to try to use it with the donut mix...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 19, 2012)

Six. I bought one too!



> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i bought a donut pan ( i know) i'm excited to make them.. how many did half the box make?


----------



## brokenship (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box won't be here until Friday so it's looks like I'm missing out on the mystery bag from
> 
> ...


 I know, I'm so sad that I wont be able to get the mystery bag either, since my box hasn't arrived! Everyone who got theirs in time is so lucky.


----------



## PBandJilly (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, I'm so sad that I wont be able to get the mystery bag either, since my box hasn't arrived! Everyone who got theirs in time is so lucky.


 I'm bummed about the mystery bag as well but I'm hoping that they come out with some other kind of offer as it gets closer to the holidays.


----------



## Jennabean (Nov 19, 2012)

Is there a code for the mystery box?  I can't find anything about it.


----------



## alliekers (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennabean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a code for the mystery box?  I can't find anything about it.


 Try this link: http://www.stylemint.com/shirts/november-stylemint-mystery-bag/?aid=2$internal-other$p3147$c4032$8214


----------



## cutpiece (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box won't be here until Friday so it's looks like I'm missing out on the mystery bag from
> 
> ...


 Why not just type the code in as soon as you get the box so you have the credit in your account, and redeem the credit (which will never expire) when the site offers another mystery box? Both Style and Jewelmint do one every month.


----------



## Jennabean (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alliekers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Try this link: http://www.stylemint.com/shirts/november-stylemint-mystery-bag/?aid=2$internal-other$p3147$c4032$8214


 It worked, thank you!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alliekers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box Friday night and am overall pleased. Some things for myself and some things to share.
> 
> ...


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 19, 2012)

Stylemint has a BOGO going on now, the code is B1G1SM

Edit** you can use this on the mystery boxes and get 2 for free with the credit from your popsugar box!


----------



## CinnaMon9854 (Nov 19, 2012)

Did anyone else have things missing from their box? I did not get my stylemint promotion, which is really a bummer I already had the items I wanted picked out.  I emailed so hopefully they will be able to just email a code to use. But loved everything else in the box I have gotten every box so far and have really liked the variety.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 19, 2012)

It feels like everyone else always gets their box before me!  What's up with that - I live in Cali, where it ships from!  Grrr!!  Don't mind me, just venting.  



  I love seeing everyone's boxes and reading their opinions before I get mine, though!


----------



## JessP (Nov 19, 2012)

> It feels like everyone else always gets their box before me! Â What's up with that - I live in Cali, where it ships from! Â Grrr!! Â Don't mind me, just venting. Â :7: Â  I love seeing everyone's boxes and reading their opinions before I get mine, though!


 I live in Cali, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Usually I'm at the tail end of receiving these boxes as well, but was really lucky this month (thank you, FedEx lol!). Fingers crossed you receive yours soon!


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 19, 2012)

I got mine on Friday but was not able to make it to the post office until today to actually get it.

I really like everything!
The bracelet is nice, but I agree that the metal looks really really cheap. It reminds me of the necklace I bought on BaubleBar as their Bauble of the Day for $10 when it retails on there for $60 normally. They both have this same exact gold link on them, and to me it just looks super cheap.
But I am happy that the bracelet fits, since I tend to have larger wrists!

The doughnut mix is cool, I like spice mixes too. The DVD is probably my least favorite item ,but that's alright.
I feel like even if I'm ambivalent about something, it's still way better than a lot of the other items I've gotten in my sample boxes.


----------



## farrah3 (Nov 19, 2012)

I cannot get the B1G1SM code to work for the mystery box on Stylemint.....

Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## page5 (Nov 19, 2012)

Got my box today. It was okay. Bracelet didn't fit which didn't surprise me but it is disappointing. I sent popsugar a pleasant FYI email about it.


----------



## Lyndsey Marie (Nov 19, 2012)

it does suck waiting for our boxes but i do enjoy reading everyones tips on the style mint stuff. I'm not really sure i want to chance it and go for the "mystery box" cause i feel like anytime i have done this with other sites, its the stuff no one wanted. 

another thing that was weird is that my box shipped from cali, got to ohio (where i live), then went to PA, and now back to ohio! hopefully it is here tomorrow!! (BTW this is my first box, i did get a FEDEX tag on my door today saying they missed me and needed a signature to leave a package, this wouldn't be this box would it? has anyone had to sign before?)

i love my bracelet that i will be getting a duplicate of in this box!! though i do agree it is PRICEY! i got my first one as a gift. i totally encourage you ladies to just lengthen yours a little like i did mine. it makes an AWESOME layering piece. 

also i have a little "bella mini doughnut maker" that aim wondering if it will work for this mix!! i shall try and let you know!!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for all the style mint tips!


----------



## Dalisay (Nov 19, 2012)

Posted pics on my blog. 

Must say it was my least favorite of them all. Sort of wished we got some ready to eat snacks like the last few boxes we got lol


----------



## Jules712 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm new to this site and this was my first month getting the PopSugar Box. My box arrived today and I wasn't blown away, but I think it's alright. I was hoping for some more beauty products and ready to eat snacks, since not everyone has a doughnut pan. I'm thinking of making doughnut holes with it. The bracelet didn't fit at all and I have about a 7 inch wrist. I went out to the craft store tonight as a previous poster suggested and got some jump rings and it worked like a charm. I'm really happy with the bracelet now. I also didn't waste any time redeeming my StyleMint and Canvas Pop credits. I got a pair of earrings and a necklace from JewelMint using the promo code for new customers. The order was completely free. For Canvas Pop, I used it towards an 11 x 11 photo from Instagram. After the $30 code, it came to about $23 with shipping. I hope it turns out nice!


----------



## Janet Evans (Nov 19, 2012)

My first box (october) was completely saturated in shampoo from a leaky bottle and they replaced the whole box even though my husband tossed the disgusting mess before I took pictures for them. They were super nice about it and resent everything - even the few items that survived the mess. I was really pleased with their help so I suggest just contacting them.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm supposed to get my box on Wednesday. I suggest making the doughnut mix in a mini muffin pan. I made some doughnuts from scratch last month, in the mini muffin pan, and they turned out so well that I made a second batch.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 20, 2012)

I think it's funny how many people are hating on this box when it's one of my favorites so far!  Oct was my first box, but of course I'd love to have gotten in on Sept.  I'd rank them Sept, Nov, Aug, Oct, Jul in order of best to worst.  In October I was just disappointed by all the "common" brands that I can easily find at a Target, CVS, etc....nothing new or difficult to come by.  They do an impressive job given the wide variety of interests of their subscribers, though.  For this month, just the CanvasPop and Stylemint (well, Homemint in my case) certificates will pay for the box and everything else is gravy.  I love cooking, so the spices will get put to use, and I'm sure the doughnuts will make a great hungover breakfast sometime soon. And of course, you can't go wrong with letterpress thank you notes.


----------



## AliMo (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's funny how many people are hating on this box when it's one of my favorites so far!  Oct was my first box, but of course I'd love to have gotten in on Sept.  I'd rank them Sept, Nov, Aug, Oct, Jul in order of best to worst.  In October I was just disappointed by all the "common" brands that I can easily find at a Target, CVS, etc....nothing new or difficult to come by.  They do an impressive job given the wide variety of interests of their subscribers, though.  For this month, just the CanvasPop and Stylemint (well, Homemint in my case) certificates will pay for the box and everything else is gravy.  I love cooking, so the spices will get put to use, and I'm sure the doughnuts will make a great hungover breakfast sometime soon. And of course, you can't go wrong with letterpress thank you notes.


I think I like the Homemint stuff the best right now (at least I know I will use a bowl. Tad iffy on the fit of the clothes and not loving any jewelry piece right now). I guess we use the non member prices if we don't want to pay $9.99 for membership? And there is shipping? Is that correct?


----------



## Val Erler (Nov 20, 2012)

TIP for using the free credit on JEWELMINT:  I went to their facebook page and one of the tabs is for their shop on facebook, it has many items I couldn't find on the plain site.  There was a stila lip trio, more bracelets and rings, and a butter london lippy which I picked out.  I got that and a hematite bracelet and applied the code for buy one get one free.  So excited!


----------



## celicacutie (Nov 20, 2012)

I actually like the fit of my bracelet. Fits perfectly and doesn't move around. I can't stand when bracelets slide up and down my arm. Not crazy about the color as I am not a gold person and also, it seems a bit cheap but maybe I am not that knowledgeable about the "in" jewelry fashions.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Val Erler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> TIP for using the free credit on JEWELMINT:  I went to their facebook page and one of the tabs is for their shop on facebook, it has many items I couldn't find on the plain site.  There was a stila lip trio, more bracelets and rings, and a butter london lippy which I picked out.  I got that and a hematite bracelet and applied the code for buy one get one free.  So excited!


 Dang! I wish I would have seen this post before I ordered.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think I like the Homemint stuff the best right now (at least I know I will use a bowl. Tad iffy on the fit of the clothes and not loving any jewelry piece right now). I guess we use the non member prices if we don't want to pay $9.99 for membership? And there is shipping? Is that correct?


I actually am supposed to receive my box today, so I haven't redeemed anything yet.  I haven't spent too much time going through everything on the site, but it looks like paying the 9.99 membership fee might be worth it depending on what I order, since the discount can be significant.  I'd just cancel as soon as my order ships if that's the route I go.


----------



## SubJunkie (Nov 20, 2012)

My package is out for delivery!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## alliekers (Nov 20, 2012)

I went ahead and used my CanvasPop credit last night. I ordered a 12"x12" black framed canvas print using an Instagram photo. Including the $30 credit, I paid $23 out of pocket. Shipping was $14 which is a bit price IMO but I think this will make a great gift so it's worth it. Can't wait to see the proof they're going to email me in a couple days to make sure it looks OK to me.


----------



## celicacutie (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm confused as to how people are valuing the bracelet at $55? The one I received is not identical to this one on the website. My center metal pieces aren't as "nice" as the $55 version. The metal pieces are very rough and you can clearly see the seam on the metal for the center piece, which lead my earlier comment about the bracelet having a "cheap" feel.

http://www.gorjana-griffin.com/gorjana/catalog/product/view/id/551/s/parker-leather-wrap/category/556/?85=338#85=338
 

Now, I am not entirely disappointed as I am wearing it today but I was just wondering how people were thinking it was really worth $55.


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 20, 2012)

MY box got here 3 days early! Woohoo. Bracelet fit, but barely and I have teeny wrists. CS says you can't use the B1G1 for stylemint with the popsugar code. Has anyone actually managed to get 2 mystery boxes for 1 credit?

ETA~ The code SMPEEK will take $10 off in conjunction with the popsugar code if you see something else you like. I got two tshirts and the mystery box for $20 shipped. Pretty awesome popsugar!


----------



## PBandJilly (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *celicacutie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm confused as to how people are valuing the bracelet at $55? The one I received is not identical to this one on the website. My center metal pieces aren't as "nice" as the $55 version. The metal pieces are very rough and you can clearly see the seam on the metal for the center piece, which lead my earlier comment about the bracelet having a "cheap" feel.
> 
> http://www.gorjana-griffin.com/gorjana/catalog/product/view/id/551/s/parker-leather-wrap/category/556/?85=338#85=338


 If you hover over the bracelet in the link you provided you can see there is a seam in the center piece of that one as well and it looks pretty rough. I personally wouldn't value the bracelet at $55 but I think people are valuing it at $55 because that is what the website is advertising.


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 20, 2012)

So i finally got my box...it was okay...seeing as how the code is hard to redeem and i can't find the mystery box.  Not big on spices but love the doughnut mix i can do with my kids.  Love the idea of the lip balm but the smell is overpowering...don't really like yoga but i will try it.  The thank you notes will come in handy and the canvas pop is cool...just my opinion...a perk is that the bracelet is not my type but came just in time for my mom's birthday.  Either way i love popsugar boxes no matter what because it's nice getting a box in the mail just for you.


----------



## KelBel (Nov 20, 2012)

you can use the link below for the mystery box

http://www.stylemint.com/shirts/november-stylemint-mystery-bag

also use the gift card code box for you code, not the promo code.

I never saw a homemint - I woulda probably gone with that instead.

Bracelet goes around 3 times??  what a joke!


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks _I will try again._


----------



## KelBel (Nov 20, 2012)

So, I got French Vanilla Lip Balm!!!  LOVE VANILLA!  used the stylemint code for the mystery box.  Gonna use the canvaspop to get a picture for my sis for christmas.  She'll prolly get the donut mix too!  The spices are awsome - different then anything else in my pantry.  Again - the bracelet - not sure if I'll bother with the craft shop - maybe I'll bring it to a christmas swap party!  All in all - not bad for my first box!


----------



## emeline (Nov 20, 2012)

Wasn't able to redeem the Stylemint promo code at check out. You have to go to Stylemint.com/redeem before checking out to get your credit. Not sure if someone has mentioned this before but I just spent an hour yelling at my computer 






Also, I will be putting my Lip Macaron up for trade. I got French Vanilla


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 20, 2012)

I just got mine! Yay! I am wearing the bracelet right now. I think it's really pretty, and stylish, but I would never have paid $50 for it. Well, isn't that half the point of this sub? I already used my stylemint code. I was planning on buying the drape neck top in black and in white, even though the 2 for 1 coupon wouldn't work for me. I was going to pay an extra $20 to get both, because I think they are super cute, but I guess the white was secretly out of stock in my size. So, I got the black one for free. I'm happy because I think it looks really elegant. I almost got two cute pairs of undies or the leather journal, instead. I never would have opted for a mystery box, because most of the styles on the website were things I could not pull off.

I'm going through my digital photos looking for one I'd like to hang on our wall. I was hoping to find a good one of me and my husband together, but none of them are really very good. We tend to take pictures of each other, maybe I should spend some money and order one of each of us, and hang them together. Hmmm.

I love that they sent us a recipe and suggestions as to what to use the spice mixes on! Cool.

ETA: I got the vanilla lip balm. Yum!

Even though I think this has been the weakest box so far, it is actually pretty good. The stylemint credit alone was worth more than what I paid.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 20, 2012)

Get the mystery box or be safe??


----------



## KelBel (Nov 20, 2012)

Mystery Box - take a leap of faith!


----------



## Nicole Rae (Nov 20, 2012)

One of the few that is excited about the box... but unfortunately I cannot get the Style Mint redemption to work... Where am I going wrong? 

I went to StyleMint.com/redeem. I entered in my information and my credit card information, and have received the credit card error message. I tried multiple credit cards... 

I have attempted my "Promo Code" with any variation of letters and numbers of O/0 and I/1.  Any advice?


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Kelbel for th e courage- I decided on both. I got the mystery box and got the black basic shark bit hem tee- with the $10 code (smpeek) that you can use with the code I got everything I wanted for an extra $5- yay how exciting and now I have another box coming- will totally feed my box addiction til my next beauty box arrives... He he he I thought this box overall was ok- I lived the MOR lip macaron- I got the peach. I really liked the bracelet but as I suspected it doesn't fit- sooooo disappointing- my mom said she'd try to rig it for me like someone posted earlier. This is the best part of the box so I'm hoping to make it work. My sisters fit but she even said she wished it was larger- she has the most itty bitty wrists- she always has to get 3 links taken out of her watches when she gets a new one. I'm really not trying to complain but I don't think that the main item in the box should have been so small that the average size wrist couldn't wear it. What do you guys think about the size of the bracelet?? Am I being too nit picky- I really am not that kinda gal!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 20, 2012)

> One of the few that is excited about the box... but unfortunately I cannot get the Style Mint redemption to work... Where am I going wrong?Â  I went to StyleMint.com/redeem. I entered in my information and my credit card information, and have received the credit card error message. I tried multiple credit cards...Â  I have attempted my "Promo Code" with any variation of letters and numbers of O/0 and I/1. Â Any advice?Â


 Hey girl, I ran into the same issues with my credit cards- I even called them on the phone and still couldn't get my credit card to be valid- keep saying invalid. After trying 3 credit cards, I finally decided what the h*ll I might as well try my debit card and lone and behold it worked. Go to www.stylemint.com/redeem and go from there. Hope this helps- soooooo frustrating, it took me like 45 min to place my order. Sk


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 20, 2012)

I tried two different credit cards and got nothing


----------



## Nicole Rae (Nov 20, 2012)

Hell, time to make some donuts with some spice flavoring? Maybe write some thank-you notes while trying on some lip balm ... then do some yoga to relax. Namaste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought this box overall was ok- I lived the MOR lip macaron- I got the peach. I really liked the bracelet but as I suspected it doesn't fit- sooooo disappointing- my mom said she'd try to rig it for me like someone posted earlier. This is the best part of the box so I'm hoping to make it work. My sisters fit but she even said she wished it was larger- she has the most itty bitty wrists- she always has to get 3 links taken out of her watches when she gets a new one. I'm really not trying to complain but I don't think that the main item in the box should have been so small that the average size wrist couldn't wear it.
> 
> What do you guys think about the size of the bracelet?? Am I being too nit picky- I really am not that kinda gal!


 I don't think you are being nit picky about the bracelet - it appears that several of us have wrists that the bracelet does not fit. I emailed Popsugar about the bracelet size. I very nicely asked that they please reconsider sending size specific items in the future. It is disappointing to the consumer to receive an item that does not fit. This works both ways. If they sent a bracelet designed for an 8" wrist, it would be just as disappointing.


----------



## Lyndsey Marie (Nov 20, 2012)

YAY!!!! i FINALLY GOT MY BOXXXXX!!!! and GUESS WHAT?!?! i got TWO style mint cards in mine!!! I'm off to shop RIGHT NOW!


----------



## KelBel (Nov 20, 2012)

Debit Card??


----------



## KelBel (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think you are being nit picky about the bracelet - it appears that several of us have wrists that the bracelet does not fit. I emailed Popsugar about the bracelet size. I very nicely asked that they please reconsider sending size specific items in the future. It is disappointing to the consumer to receive an item that does not fit. This works both ways. If they sent a bracelet designed for an 8" wrist, it would be just as disappointing.


 I agree - not even close for me - and I'm not a crafty person - so going to a craft store to try and "fix"a $50 bracelet does not appeal to me!


----------



## AngiexR (Nov 20, 2012)

Will I be billed every month for redeeming the credit on Jewelmint?


----------



## KelBel (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngiexR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will I be billed every month for redeeming the credit on Jewelmint?


 I think so.  I plan on calling and cancelling as soon as my order ships...  If you look at the FAQ, it tells you they charge every month unless you "skip" betwen the 1-5 EVERY month!  Dont need to deal with that.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh look the November Must Have Box Reveal email from Pop Sugar just went out. 

Kinda wish I had my box by now....guess I'll read the email and see what I'm getting...if it ever shows up.


----------



## AngiexR (Nov 20, 2012)

I guess jewelmint is down. I used the buy one get one free with my credit so I'm able to get two free items. I just hope I don't get charged $29.99 every month.


----------



## KelBel (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngiexR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess jewelmint is down. I used the buy one get one free with my credit so I'm able to get two free items. I just hope I don't get charged $29.99 every month.


 you will get charged unless you cancel over the phone.  Its in the FAQ.


----------



## cmello (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngiexR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess jewelmint is down. I used the buy one get one free with my credit so I'm able to get two free items. I just hope I don't get charged $29.99 every month.


 you need to call and cancel your membership after your order shiips. i talked to someone in their customer serviice about this


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 20, 2012)

Are there still good stuff to buy in any mint store? I havent received my box yet.




The ones I wanted were all sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jules712 (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't think you're being picky either. I was really upset about the bracelet until I fixed it. Last night I went Michael's and got a pack of jump rings for $2.99 and fixed it in 10 minutes with a small pair of pliers (tweezers would work too). I'm not very crafty and I promise this was an easy fix


----------



## AliMo (Nov 20, 2012)

Popsugar knows one of our concerns about the donuts and put this on their blog "The box does call for a doughnut pat, but don't worry â€” we tested it out in a muffin tin and got amazing round doughnut holes (which went great with ice cream for dessert, just as a tip)."


----------



## AliMo (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are there still good stuff to buy in any mint store? I havent received my box yet.
> 
> ...


I think they put up new stuff the first of the month. So we might get better stuff Dec 1.

And don''t forget to cancel by the 6th! Or else we will be billed the next month. I like how we all reminded each other for the pop-up pantry last time, so its good to remind each other for this too.

For anyone that loves scarves, they have some up on style mint. They are kinda ugly to me though. (I know all of us loves scarves as seen by our love for that Brokedown scarf from September).


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 20, 2012)

The bracelet is leather and leather stretches. I have fairly big wrists, but after a bit of stretching it fits great! It needs to be snug or it will slide around. I really like this box and am using everything in it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 20, 2012)

> I don't think you're being picky either. I was really upset about the bracelet until I fixed it. Last night I went Michael's and got a pack of jump rings for $2.99 and fixed it in 10 minutes with a small pair of pliers (tweezers would work too). I'm not very crafty and I promise this was an easy fix


 Thanks for giving me confidence about the mini project- I'm planning on picking it up tomorrow and having mom help me on Thanksgiving. Thanks everyone for your comments, you gals rock!!,


----------



## PBandJilly (Nov 20, 2012)

> Popsugar knows one of our concerns about the donuts and put this on their blog "The box does call for a doughnut pat, but don't worry â€” we tested it out in a muffin tin and got amazing round doughnut holes (which went great with ice cream for dessert, just as a tip)."


 I saw that as well and laughed a little to myself.


----------



## Lyndsey Marie (Nov 20, 2012)

i am so happy!! i subscriber to the intimint emails a while back and ALMOST ordered this long john romper when it first came out for $60!!! but i decided against it cause it was too pricey to spend on sleepwear! ha! anyway i used my first code to get that (combined with the $10 off code) and scored it for $20. I am really happy. since i got two codes I actually think I am going to use the next for my mom, and get her something for christmas!!

and YES i will need help remembering when to cancel by!! someone said the 6th? i might have to cancel two separate memberships because since i got two codes i used two different emails to use them (that was the only way i got them to work). anyway what should i say when i cancel? that i just wanted to use the credit? HA i always feel so weird doing these things! i've been "skipping" my julep box for almost a year now cause i don't want to have to call them!!

i was nervous that the bracelet was going to be identical to the one i already have based on the pics i saw but the one we got if i am correct is burgundy. that is at least what they say it is in the booklet we got and thats what mine looks like. plus this one is much smaller than my original one. the one i posted a pic of previously has a wider band and larger chain link! so thats great i have two different ones now!!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cdelpercio (Nov 20, 2012)

ahh i used my code on jewelmint as well in conjunction with the bogo code! excited to get my necklaces  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 21, 2012)

Y my code wont work any tips for stylemint? I went to www.stylemint.com/redeem says unable to use card


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 21, 2012)

Estimated delivery for my Nov PopSugar box.. SATURDAY?!  WHAT?  I'm going BONKERS over here!  I'm in California, I could DRIVE to where they ship it from faster than waiting on the mail (which for some reason sends it way down south, then back north again, then back down south and FINALLY the central coast).  ARGHHH111!!!!!1


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Nov 21, 2012)

Ugh. Just spent an hour on the Stylemint site picking out what I wanted to spend my credit on, only to have my credit deemed not valid. I tried going to stylemint.com/redeem and redeeming as a GC and as a promo code...no dice. I've double and triple checked the numbers, and still nothing. I saw a few people had this issue as well. Anyone get this resolved?


----------



## Schmootc (Nov 21, 2012)

I went the JewelMint route. What's interesting is that when I look at the 'skip month' section for JM, it says I'm not yet a monthly member, so my credit card will not be charged. But when I look at the skip month for SM, it says 'if you skip or make a purchase between the 1st and 5th of the month", blah, blah, blah you won't be charged for a credit. I'm guessing redeeming the code on SM set up the monthly membership there rather than where I redeemed it, on JM.


----------



## AliMo (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The bracelet is leather and leather stretches. I have fairly big wrists, but after a bit of stretching it fits great! It needs to be snug or it will slide around. I really like this box and am using everything in it.


 Did you just pull on it a few times? Heat it with a hair dryer first?



> Originally Posted by *Schmootc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went the JewelMint route. What's interesting is that when I look at the 'skip month' section for JM, it says I'm not yet a monthly member, so my credit card will not be charged. But when I look at the skip month for SM, it says 'if you skip or make a purchase between the 1st and 5th of the month", blah, blah, blah you won't be charged for a credit. I'm guessing redeeming the code on SM set up the monthly membership there rather than where I redeemed it, on JM.


I think it's because we are allowed to use the StyleMint code on JewelMint since they made the two subsidiaries part of the "cross mint all-access pass " thingy they have until the end of December. (that's what I get from the FAQs). So we are signing up for membership with SM but the company is allowing us to use it to connecting companies including JM. This also makes me wonder if it won't work on HomeMint which is not part of the "cross mint all-access pass."


----------



## Dalisay (Nov 21, 2012)

I am officially happy with this box. I used the credit for ShoeMint and then a discount code which put my total to 9.99 instead of paying 79.98 for full price.






If anyone is wondering, I redeemed the credit on stylemint site but used the credit for ShoeMint.


----------



## KelBel (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Y my code wont work any tips for stylemint? I went to www.stylemint.com/redeem says unable to use card


Try using it in the gift card box.  Thats what I did and it worked for me.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey friends, I just logged on to stylemint to check the status of my order and it says "You have not purchased any products yet."  Though I did purchase a mystery box.  Is anyone else seeing this??


----------



## lolitam (Nov 21, 2012)

FYI the mystery box is here

http://www.stylemint.com/shirts/november-stylemint-mystery-bag

unless they're all gone.


----------



## lolitam (Nov 21, 2012)

For those who the bracelet doesn't fit - how long is the bracelet you received?   I love the fit of mine but it is nearly 20" long (including the clasp parts) so I was wondering if some bracelets were shorter than the 19" - 20" specified?

I don't like when they introduce the box contents on the website before I have gotten my box (happened to me last month!)  LOL


----------



## Schmootc (Nov 21, 2012)

I just got my box yesterday. It's just annoying that it takes so long for me to get it when they're on the West coast and I am too. I also experienced what some others have where the box made it to my metro area and then got shipped somewhere else (Washington for me) before it came back and actually got delivered.


----------



## musthave (Nov 21, 2012)

I just got my box!!!  The bracelet actually fits perfectly, probably because I have child-size wrists, lol.  It's usually really annoying when I can't get bracelets to stay where they should, but I'm thankful for them today!  I saw this same bracelet at one of my favorite little boutiques priced at $65 and I almost started laughing it was so ridiculous!  But it's cute, and I will definitely be wearing this quite often.  I'm also excited about the yoga DVD and Stylemint code, but everything else is kinda meh.  The packaging on the lip balm is really cute though! 

Now I guess it's time to start counting down days/ obsessively stalking the December Must Have thread and Luxury box thread!  Have a wonderful Thanksgiving, ladies!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Nov 21, 2012)

I just go my box! the bracelet is much too big for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Loladevil (Nov 21, 2012)

I can't get my Stylemint code to work, very disappointed as this is the only thing in the box that really added much value for me personally.


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 21, 2012)

I contacted stylemint thru email as well as the chat. I am truely frustrate with this gift card. I have tried every possible way to use it. The person inchat said she sent my code to her manager and wpuld contact me back thru email. We shall see what happens with that i guess. I also just did my canvaspop code but dont knpw how i feel about paying 14$ for shipping? Did anyone purchase the canvaspop?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Estimated delivery for my Nov PopSugar box.. SATURDAY?!  WHAT?  I'm going BONKERS over here!  I'm in California, I could DRIVE to where they ship it from faster than waiting on the mail (which for some reason sends it way down south, then back north again, then back down south and FINALLY the central coast).  ARGHHH111!!!!!1


 I just called my post office and they said they have it, but it won't be delivered until Saturday either.  What the what?  Normally I'd be all "whatever" but I was going to make the donuts for my co-workers on Black Friday.  Guess they'll get them Saturday or Sunday at this rate.


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 21, 2012)

Finally was able to redeem the stylemint code and got the mystery box which makes me feel better about my monthly splurge(s)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PBandJilly (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who the bracelet doesn't fit - how long is the bracelet you received?   I love the fit of mine but it is nearly 20" long (including the clasp parts) so I was wondering if some bracelets were shorter than the 19" - 20" specified?
> 
> I don't like when they introduce the box contents on the website before I have gotten my box (happened to me last month!)  LOL


 Yup, even though I've been looking at spoilers I don't like when they introduce the box on the website before I've even received mine. It's like they assume everyone has already received their boxes. My shipping expected delivery date isn't until December 4! Gah!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 21, 2012)

I am pretty irate right now, and i feel if anyone understands this frustration it would probably be all of you! lol!

So FedEx delivered my Must Have box to the post office last Thursday and it was out for delivery Saturday when i was home, i met both the USPS truck driver, who had other packages for me, and the USPS postal worker, who gave me my regular mail, no must have box. Monday comes, and same thing, i call up and they said they tried to deliver it and i wasn't home yet i was and met with both delivery people. So i was like OK can i have a redelivery for tomorrow, they said OK, Tuesday comes, i meet with both, no package!!! So i call consumer affairs they call my post office confirm it will be here Wednesday. Today comes and it doesn't come. I go there in person to the post office and spoke to the supervisor who said no its out for delivery and i said no no its not. They go to the back and there it is with the date 11/24 written on the side.

I was irate but glad i had the box! I got home opened it, and sighed donut mix which is nice, but i have no donut pan. A bracelet that doesn't fit my wrists even though they are pretty small, a open and leaking lip gloss, and a code that doesn't work on style mint. I just want to cry and walk away from Pop Sugar.

Not to mention in my rush to the post office i completely messed up my freshly done zoya glity manicure


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Popsugar knows one of our concerns about the donuts and put this on their blog "The box does call for a doughnut pat, but don't worry â€” we tested it out in a muffin tin and got amazing round doughnut holes (which went great with ice cream for dessert, just as a tip)."


thanks for sharing this, lol a small glimmer of hope for my disspointment in this box


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who the bracelet doesn't fit - how long is the bracelet you received?   I love the fit of mine but it is nearly 20" long (including the clasp parts) so I was wondering if some bracelets were shorter than the 19" - 20" specified?
> 
> I don't like when they introduce the box contents on the website before I have gotten my box (happened to me last month!)  LOL


 
mine is 20 and if it was like 22 it would fit me perfect


----------



## Eleda (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am pretty irate right now, and i feel if anyone understands this frustration it would probably be all of you! lol!
> 
> ...


 Oh no! What's the deal with the post office people?something is not right. May be they wanted to keep it for themselves? lol

I sent an email to popsugar regarding small bracelet (as an FYI) and a not working code on monday. I just got a confirmation with a ticket number. There will be no updates till Monday now I think.

I would be angry too.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 21, 2012)

That sucks about the post office! Keep trying with your code, mine took a few tries to get it to work.

I ended up buying the Gatsby Necklace and Earrings using the BOGO code and the credit. So that was really nice!

I'm excited to get a matching set and even though it is in silver I think it's really nice.


----------



## AliMo (Nov 21, 2012)

I am determined to use those spices in the box before they go bad and I find them in my cabinet two years from now. Today I made a pumpkin pie for Thanksgiving. I didn't have any ginger or cloves but realized that one of the spices (Yemen) we got contains similar tastes/ingredients and added a few pinches of that into the pie. I tasted some of the extra filling I baked separately and it tasted pretty good.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> mine is 20 and if it was like 22 it would fit me perfect


 Once you get your StyleMint code to work (and you will) you can go to JewelMint and take advantage of the 2 for 1 offer.

And pick up TWO bracelets of your choice. Or TWO of whatever earrings, necklaces, cocktail rings etc... you like. 

Then you can re-gift that tiny tinny little Gorjana bracelet to a worthy 12 year-old  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Hope that makes you feel better!


----------



## javagirl87 (Nov 21, 2012)

wow i'm shocked that the bracelet doesn't fit anyone! it's about an inche too big for me, so the clasp actually comes undone while i'm wearing it. i feel like they shouldn't have given a bracelet out that's like that, that's like giving out a belt or shoes and assuming it'll fit everyone lol


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 22, 2012)

So excited for my stylemint mystery box.... Yay - I luv luv surprise boxes!!,


----------



## kate739 (Nov 22, 2012)

I didnt receive the November box (I get my first one in December and I am SO excited!) BUT someone let me use their stylemint code and I got two of the myster boxes for free! I am so excited to see what I get!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 22, 2012)

Please someone tell me step by step how to get this code to work because no matter what I do it says unable to redeem. Stylemint


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Please someone tell me step by step how to get this code to work because no matter what I do it says unable to redeem. Stylemint


 go to stylemint.com/redeem then fill it out with the code and card number.


----------



## nancy771 (Nov 22, 2012)

have you tried chatting with their customer service people? when i was trying to do it on my computer and it wasn't working a little window popped up asking me if i wanted to chat with a rep and i got my issues figuered out


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 22, 2012)

> go to stylemint.com/redeem then fill it out with the code and card number.


 That's what doesn't work for me no matter what I do


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 22, 2012)

> have you tried chatting with their customer service people? when i was trying to do it on my computer and it wasn't working a little window popped up asking me if i wanted to chat with a rep and i got my issues figuered out


 I clicked that it said they weren't avilable. So I sent an email I am doin everything you Gus said and used different browsers thinking it was just mine


----------



## nancy771 (Nov 22, 2012)

also question, does anyone know how their sizing works? i only saw sizes 1,2,3, and 4 available. Normaly i would probably wear a medium and sometimes a small. I ended up getting a size 4 mystery box and now i fear that it will be too big but oh well i could regift....

for the doughnut mix i have a baby cakes doughnut maker, anyone know if this will work or have you tried it?


----------



## JessP (Nov 22, 2012)

I just used the Yemen spice mix in a batch of pumpkin scones - the flavors work really well!


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fancyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also question, does anyone know how their sizing works? i only saw sizes 1,2,3, and 4 available. Normaly i would probably wear a medium and sometimes a small. I ended up getting a size 4 mystery box and now i fear that it will be too big but oh well i could regift....
> 
> for the doughnut mix i have a baby cakes doughnut maker, anyone know if this will work or have you tried it?


----------



## Jules712 (Nov 22, 2012)

I did use the Canvas Pop code and was outraged at the $14 shipping. That's almost half the value of the certificate!  I ordered a photo that's 11x11 off my Instagram pics and it came to about $23 after the certificate.  I hope it turns out nice, or I'll be very unhappy about this purchase.


----------



## nancy771 (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 wow i kind of feel like an idiot now...i wish this information would have popped up somewhere but i was in a hurry to order the mystery box before i left for work. hopefully come friday i am able to get ahold of them if they haven't shipped it yet...

i was wondering why all sizes sounded so small, i was like hmm maybe i can squeeze into a 4...lol thanks for info


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 22, 2012)

Are they shipping from the Uk? I think i read this somewhere!? Idk its os a little crazy to pay almost half the price of a canvas to send the little one!Â


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 22, 2012)

Ok I solved he problem. When signing up through fb it doesn't work. When signing up with an email it works. Thanks for all your help ladies!!!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 22, 2012)

For the girls who found the bracelt a little too big didnu wrap it around three times?


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 22, 2012)

My donuts didnt turn out good. I followed all the directions yet I failed. They're burned. Pfff -- gonna go to waste. womp womp


----------



## javagirl87 (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For the girls who found the bracelt a little too big didnu wrap it around three times?


 yep, three times.

I have it pulled a little here to make it look less big on me but the clasp and third leather wrap hangs down a lot when i wear it (about two inches of slack):


----------



## javagirl87 (Nov 22, 2012)

Also, in case anyone really cant' wear the bracelet, i tried it on as a necklace just for fun and it doesn't look too bad


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 22, 2012)

I finally got my box yesterday.  I went ahead and bought a donut pan and made the donuts.  They turned out great!  I over filled my pan though and only got about 9 donuts instead of 12.

I'm not sure why so many had trouble is with the stylemint.  I just followed the directions on the back of the card and it worked like a charm. 

Also, my bracelet fits fine, it's a tad snug but I imagine it will stretch a little.  I'm still deciding if I want to give it as a xmas gift.  I really like it, but I also think it would make a great present. 

Overall, I liked this box better than last month's although I get good use out of the socks, nail polish and shampoo/conditioner. 

Bring on December and the Luxury Box!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 22, 2012)

> I finally got my box yesterday.Â  I went ahead and bought a donut pan and made the donuts.Â  They turned out great!Â  I over filled my pan though and only got about 9 donuts instead of 12. I'm not sure why so many had trouble is with the stylemint.Â  I just followed the directions on the back of the card and it worked like a charm.Â  Also, my bracelet fits fine, it's a tad snug but I imagine it will stretch a little.Â  I'm still deciding if I want to give it as a xmas gift.Â  I really like it, but I also think it would make a great present.Â  Overall, I liked this box better than last month's although I get good use out of the socks, nail polish and shampoo/conditioner.Â  Bring on December and the Luxury Box!


 My bracelt litterly needed about an inch at lest. The stylemint glitch was in if u sign up with fb vs email.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 23, 2012)

As you can see the top of my wrist is about the length of the gold link chain, and even though my wrist is pretty small i am lacking a significant amount of space between the clasp even when i pull it tight to the point of cutting off my circulaion, i still cant get that bar through the hole.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's funny how many people are hating on this box when it's one of my favorites so far!  Oct was my first box, but of course I'd love to have gotten in on Sept.  I'd rank them Sept, Nov, Aug, Oct, Jul in order of best to worst.  In October I was just disappointed by all the "common" brands that I can easily find at a Target, CVS, etc....nothing new or difficult to come by.  They do an impressive job given the wide variety of interests of their subscribers, though.  For this month, just the CanvasPop and Stylemint (well, Homemint in my case) certificates will pay for the box and everything else is gravy.  I love cooking, so the spices will get put to use, and I'm sure the doughnuts will make a great hungover breakfast sometime soon. And of course, you can't go wrong with letterpress thank you notes.


 I had no idea there was a Homemint!! I just checked out their site and love some of their products. Now I'm tempted to trash the jewelmint order that I was just about to complete and buy something from HomeMint instead.

For those of you debating hanging onto the StyleMint code to use closer to Christmas.....just be careful. I did that with my PopUp Pantry code, then went to order last week and the code had expired!! I was so irratated because I made sure to check and see if the code had an expiration date. I wrote to them (PopUp Pantry) and I got a response back saying sorry it's expired now and an insulting offer for $5 off my order. I was so mad and disappointed as I was really excited to try it!! So make sure that the StyleMint code won't expire (even if it does not have an expiration date posted it still may expire).


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm trying to redeem the StyleMint code and am not having any luck either. I've gone to stylemint.com/redeem and keep getting the message "unable to redeem giftcard"


----------



## heath67013 (Nov 23, 2012)

Still waiting for my box...grr. I'm ready to have it!


----------



## javagirl87 (Nov 23, 2012)

do you guys know how to cancel the sub? i can't find the cancel option anywhere! i'll probably stick it ouf for another month cuz i want to see what december's will have, but after that i'm gonna cancel


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 23, 2012)

> I had no idea there was a Homemint!! I just checked out their site and love some of their products. Now I'm tempted to trash the jewelmint order that I was just about to complete and buy something from HomeMint instead. For those of you debating hanging onto the StyleMint code to use closer to Christmas.....just be careful. I did that with my PopUp Pantry code, then went to order last week and the code had expired!! I was so irratated because I made sure to check and see if the code had an expiration date. I wrote to them (PopUp Pantry) and I got a response back saying sorry it's expired now and an insulting offer for $5 off my order. I was so mad and disappointed as I was really excited to try it!! So make sure that the StyleMint code won't expire (even if it does not have an expiration date posted it still may expire).


 I didn't see there was a home mint. But that sounds nice. I think the mint one expires next month.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 23, 2012)

> I'm trying to redeem the StyleMint code and am not having any luck either. I've gone to stylemint.com/redeem and keep getting the message "unable to redeem giftcard"


 The only way I got it to work was by signing up using my email (don't use fb) Then heading over to where it says gift cards and clicking that redeem and then it said I had one credit I hope this works for you


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 23, 2012)

I got my box!  Woo!  The bracelet fits me perfectly, but I do have very small wrists so I can definitely see why so many people had trouble with it fitting properly.

As for Stylemint, I had to give their customer service a call (888-459-3577) and they were super helpful and quick with getting me a code that works properly for the credit.


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you guys know how to cancel the sub? i can't find the cancel option anywhere! i'll probably stick it ouf for another month cuz i want to see what december's will have, but after that i'm gonna cancel


For PopSugar? Here it is:


----------



## AliMo (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For PopSugar? Here it is:


FYI if you are thinking of cancelling popsugar, do it before the 5th or so of December. Their policy is very confusing now with the new changes they made and they are now billing super early in the month.


----------



## vugrl (Nov 23, 2012)

I got my box on Wed! My bracelet fits nicely... a little snug but it will work. Finally had to call StyleMint's customer service and get them to issue me a new code. That was so frustrating! I ended up ordering 3 earrings from JewelMint for $14.95 since they had 50% off for Black Friday!!! Love the smell of the Lip gloss (peach) and the packaging is really cute!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bracelt litterly needed about an inch at lest. The stylemint glitch was in if u sign up with fb vs email.


Sorry? Shrug? I just looked at the back of the stylemint card that came with the box and went to the webpage designated.  I was sure to sign up for an account prior to this, maybe that was the trick?  Dunno.

Anyway, bummer your bracelet doesn't fit.  Seems like a lot of people had issues.  I just got lucky, I guess.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm so frustrated, I still cant get the StyleMint code to redeem! Plus my code for buy 1 get 1 free expires today! I contacted them and they reposted the directions, which i had already stated I tried. They asked me for the code and I sent it to them. But they have yet to respond or credit it to my account.


----------



## javagirl87 (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For PopSugar? Here it is:


 yeah i went there, the option was nowhere to be seen


----------



## kcrowebird (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey ladies!

If anyone wants to trade their bracelet for makeup, my swap list is here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125912/kelseys-trade-list

I also have some nail polish and other things I would be willing to swap that aren't listed. Just send me a PM.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!


----------



## Lyndsey Marie (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fancyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also question, does anyone know how their sizing works? i only saw sizes 1,2,3, and 4 available. Normaly i would probably wear a medium and sometimes a small. I ended up getting a size 4 mystery box and now i fear that it will be too big but oh well i could regift....
> 
> for the doughnut mix i have a baby cakes doughnut maker, anyone know if this will work or have you tried it?


 i have a similar little doughnut maker from bella! i haven't tried it yet cause i loaned my little maker out but I'm planning on giving it a shot!! let me know if you use it how it works!! good luck!!


----------



## Lyndsey Marie (Nov 24, 2012)

so as i mentioned earlier i got 2 style mint codes my chance!! i should have waited till the black friday deal to use both but thats ok cause i still really lucked out!! i ordered a jumper from the intimint site i really wanted for myself, using the code and $10 off code it was like $23 normally $60. i saved the other code just to see and used that one today and got the same jumper for my momma as well as two pairs of undies for me with the code we got PLUS a 60% off promo code for black friday first time buyers and my total was like $13!! so I'm REALLY HAPPY!! that checks off a gift for my mom!!

added the extra jump ring to the bracelet and fits perfectly!! i love these bracelets! don't know why no one really likes them. i mean they aren't the nicest thing in the world but they are practically free no? i think they'd make a great stocking stuffer though if you don't like it!

i didn't know about the $14 shipping for canvas pop, honestly probably won't be ordering it then. i can't ever stomach shipping. whats the point of the code then? you can't use two can you? like search for a free shipping code on top of the code we got?

hope everyone had a great thanksgiving!!


----------



## JNiccolai (Nov 24, 2012)

so can you use stylemint code for homemint?  i'm a little confused as to how this all works, thanks


----------



## cutpiece (Nov 24, 2012)

You can use the code for any of the -mint sites: Sylemint, Beautymint, Intimint, Homemint, Shoemint, and Jewelmint. The sites are all interconnected. Kind of like how The Gap, Piperlime, Banana Republic, Old Navy, and Athleta sites are all connected.


----------



## Eleda (Nov 24, 2012)

My lip macaroon is Cassis Noir. Does anybody know what scent is that? I do not want to open something I will not like/use. Thanks!


----------



## JessP (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My lip macaroon is Cassis Noir. Does anybody know what scent is that? I do not want to open something I will not like/use. Thanks!


 I think Cassis is very similar to raspberry, so black raspberry is the flavor I would think it'd be!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My lip macaroon is Cassis Noir. Does anybody know what scent is that? I do not want to open something I will not like/use. Thanks!


 Cassis is a Black Currant.

It should smell (taste) really nice! I think that's the best scent out of all of them btw.


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah i went there, the option was nowhere to be seen


 At the bottom of the billing page / credit card info it says "if you want to cancel, click here".  I just checked mine.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think Cassis is very similar to raspberry, so black raspberry is the flavor I would think it'd be!


 That sounds lovely!  I received vanilla, but I already have so many balms open that I'm not going to crack the seal to sniff it quite yet.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 24, 2012)

My JewelMint order arrived already! That was super fast considering I'm in NY and they are in CA and it was Thanksgiving week!

I am impressed with presentation...each piece is packaged beautifully.  I hope you all get your codes to work and you get your "Mint" boxes quickly!

fyi, if anyone is planning to order from Jewel Mint I would stay away from getting earrings. I am usually not super sensitive to metals, but the posts are really cheap and my ears are still burning from the 2 seconds I tried them on. Just a heads up. The bracelet I ordered is great though.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 24, 2012)

Has anyone got their stylemint mystery box yet??


----------



## Kyleyz (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My lip macaroon is Cassis Noir. Does anybody know what scent is that? I do not want to open something I will not like/use. Thanks!


I got that one too! I think it smells like a raspberry or currant.  It doesn't taste fruity though, I think it tastes like petroleum jelly. But it's not sticky.


----------



## Lyndsey Marie (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My lip macaroon is Cassis Noir. Does anybody know what scent is that? I do not want to open something I will not like/use. Thanks!


 i also got that one! its blackcurrant, cassis, and mixed berries. its not awful by any means but would be my first choice. however i DO LOVE this balm!! its really silky and not sticky at all!! i am actually bummed i opened it however because GUESS WHAT?!? I'm getting one of these mor lip macarons in a beauty ambassador box i get monthly to review!!! i guess i won't be bummed if it the same flavor but if i end up getting vanilla which i love ill be bummed i opened this one since i could have gifted it! 

also yes did anyone get thier surprise style mint box yet? I'm very curious to see what you got! i got one of my MINT shipment emails from the order i placed on wednesday! the other i just placed today. 

on a side note i couldn't justify the $100 luxury box so I'm super excited to see what all you got!! i do hope however that the december box doesn't get jipped due to the luxury box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i was originally thinking the december box would be pretty epic anyway since its a holiday box.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cutpiece* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can use the code for any of the -mint sites: Sylemint, Beautymint, Intimint, Homemint, Shoemint, and Jewelmint. The sites are all interconnected. Kind of like how The Gap, Piperlime, Banana Republic, Old Navy, and Athleta sites are all connected.


 
They're interconnected as far as the login goes, but I tried to use the credit on HomeMint last night, and it looks like credits can only be shared between Inti, Jewel, Style, and Shoe.  Beauty and Home don't recognize it.


----------



## Mommof2Teens (Nov 25, 2012)

My Stylemint code doesn't work either. I get the error message "unable to redeem code." I followed the directions as stated on the card, not sure why it's not working. I just got my box today. Also, missing the Mor lip macaron. Anti-climatic to say the least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mommof2Teens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Stylemint code doesn't work either. I get the error message "unable to redeem code." I followed the directions as stated on the card, not sure why it's not working. I just got my box today. Also, missing the Mor lip macaron. Anti-climatic to say the least.


 i had this issue. I made an account using my email. Went to the gift card link, not the one they gave, clicked redeem and had no issue. try that.


----------



## Mommof2Teens (Nov 25, 2012)

Hmm, just tried that. Still no luck. Darn... I even tried putting the code in the Promo code field too, but that also does not work. I wonder if its a glitch, or some of us got a bad batch of codes? Thank you, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mommof2Teens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmm, just tried that. Still no luck. Darn... I even tried putting the code in the Promo code field too, but that also does not work. I wonder if its a glitch, or some of us got a bad batch of codes? Thank you, though!


i think at this point try all the combinations u can think of. and see what works for u. took me a good amount of trys


----------



## AliMo (Nov 25, 2012)

I won't lie, I was suckered into buying a donut pan just to use the mix. But I did find a lot of recipes online, so I will be making more in the future. Tip to everyone making the donuts, less time is better. Take it out as soon as possible or else it will be more dry on the inside, but will be crispy on the outside.


----------



## Mommof2Teens (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm tempted to as well, but I also have a mini bundt pan. It looks like a cupcake pan almost. I may give that a try. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 25, 2012)

ive been considering the muffin tin to! to make the bites.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 25, 2012)

I know Ive done my complaints about the bracelet to death, but i had it checked out by a jeweler and was told its not even leather.


----------



## AliMo (Nov 25, 2012)

I think muffin pans and the mini bundt pans will work fine. I think the donut shape just tricks your mind into thinking it is more like a "donut," It will never be like a fried donut, but it kinda has that donut yeast taste (or I think that's the taste that it has and I can understand how some people might not enjoy that smell/taste). Another tip is don't worry about letting it cool for the full 5 mins in the pan like they say in the directions, just wait until you feel like it is warm and can remove it because these donuts taste better warm. My cousin said they tasted pretty good microwaved a bit later too.

Anyone know what promotions are going on at stylemint that we can use with our credit? I see a 60% off at the top of the screen for first order. I also saw a 2 for 29.99 at the bottom of the screen when you try to log-in, but when I try to find that 2 for 29.99 again after logging in, its nowhere to be found.

Does anyone who used stylemint before know if they often have promotions? If they have really good new stuff at the beginning of each month or is it basically repetitive?  Trying to see if holding out for two more weeks is worth it or to buy it now.


----------



## cutpiece (Nov 25, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



They're interconnected as far as the login goes, but I tried to use the credit on HomeMint last night, and it looks like credits can only be shared between Inti, Jewel, Style, and Shoe.  Beauty and Home don't recognize it.
Some people were saying that they used it it for homemint though? This may very well be true though.  Beautymint and Homemint aren't featured up at the top of the site with the rest of the mint sites.


----------



## cmello (Nov 25, 2012)

i got my top from stylemint yesterday, i got the plunging cowl neck top (someone posted here earlier) and its a feels and looks great on. I wish i knew all the promo codes you guys posted on here before i ordered it, but it's still a free $30 shirt from my first popsugar box i think  it's a great deal. i would love to see what you guys got in your mystery boxes from stylemint.


----------



## Eleda (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for letting me know what scent it the cassis noir! I knew Noir means black, but did not think to translate cassis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love black currants and will definitely try this lip product now.


----------



## KelBel (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mommof2Teens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmm, just tried that. Still no luck. Darn... I even tried putting the code in the Promo code field too, but that also does not work. I wonder if its a glitch, or some of us got a bad batch of codes? Thank you, though!


 Put the code in the gift code box


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Does anyone not want their StyleMint code? I'd love to get another one. I have a list of items available to trade and I also have a $15 iTunes giftcard available. I am also open to a trade of the  Canvas code that we received for the StyleMint code


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 25, 2012)

JewelMint just posted this on their facebook page. I figured some people might be interested :

We figured it out! We're putting 1,000 unreleased pieces into our CyberMint Mystery Box. What if we made this the GRANDEST Mystery Box Ever? Get us 1,000 Likes to let us know!


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone got their stylemint mystery box yet??


 I get mine Tuesday!  I ordered two.. but in hindsight that was probably a bad idea, because with my luck they'd send me two of the exact same packages.


----------



## KelBel (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone got their stylemint mystery box yet??


 No, my order still says processing!


----------



## JNiccolai (Nov 25, 2012)

so, wait, there is a jewelmint mystery box now?  i'm so confused LOL


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Nov 25, 2012)

So I went to the stylemint page tonight and they have 50% off entire order for cyber Monday. I clicked shoes, added a pair to my cart, and with the discount and credit, they went from $120 to being $30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So... I ordered them. So pumped! Makes this box so worth it and I'm hoping I love the shoes... Just had to share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Nov 26, 2012)

Love the boots, good job stacking those discounts!

And btw if anybody is super jelly about not getting the MOR lip macarons, Coterie has them on Black Friday sale for $5/each right now ($10 regular). If you have some spare credits left over now would be a good time to stock up on them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I went to the stylemint page tonight and they have 50% off entire order for cyber Monday. I clicked shoes, added a pair to my cart, and with the discount and credit, they went from $120 to being $30
> 
> ...


----------



## AliMo (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow this mint website really sucks for being a e-retailer. The first time I tried to "redeem" I was never even asked for credit card info etc. I tried a second time and it finally worked. But the issue now is that I cannot even order something that is less than 29.99 (they have promotional codes going on right now). I am at 29.98 on my order and it won't go through using the credit. I've contacted support and hopefully they will make it work.

Definitely going to have to be extra careful about cancelling membership because this site is so iffy as it is that I am scared of what other technical issues they will have in cancellations.

FYI the cyber monday promotional codes are better than the black friday ones they had all weekend. The only issue is that they seem to have different codes for new purchases and old members. I got two different codes between when I thought I had redeemed and the second time I "redeemed." Some were 70% one item and some where like 50% entire purchase. So look everywhere online for codes before buying or try to look at the site without logging in or using a different browser to see what codes they have. But using the 70 also means issues like I have right now with being under their 29.99 amount. Maybe someone got an email with all the codes or has been looking at all the twitter accounts?


----------



## AliMo (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I went to the stylemint page tonight and they have 50% off entire order for cyber Monday. I clicked shoes, added a pair to my cart, and with the discount and credit, they went from $120 to being $30
> 
> 
> ...


So excited for you!


----------



## nancy771 (Nov 26, 2012)

i tried it and it worked just fine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nancy771 (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lyndsey Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have a similar little doughnut maker from bella! i haven't tried it yet cause i loaned my little maker out but I'm planning on giving it a shot!! let me know if you use it how it works!! good luck!!


 ^


----------



## Katinka31 (Nov 26, 2012)

Regarding Stylemint sizing...I think they tend to run large.  I have a 38" bust and my shirts are a little loose in size 4.  I haven't washed them yet, though -- they may shrink a little in the dryer.


----------



## cmello (Nov 26, 2012)

Just an FYI canvaspop has a cyber monday deal for 25% code CYBERMONDAY  + $50 gift voucher... which makes a 12x12 canvas $29.99 instead of $39.99 plus you can add additional code ( popsugar code) so your total is free, i guess you only pay for the shipping. Not a bad offer i plan on making my purchase tongiht. Happy Shopping


----------



## SubJunkie (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katinka31* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Regarding Stylemint sizing...I think they tend to run large.  I have a 38" bust and my shirts are a little loose in size 4.  I haven't washed them yet, though -- they may shrink a little in the dryer.


 Just an FYI you're not supposed to dry stylemint tees. I've never dried mine and heard a few people who said that they dried theirs and they shrunk significantly.


----------



## rwoody1234 (Nov 26, 2012)

> Just an FYI canvaspop has a cyber monday deal for 25% code CYBERMONDAYÂ  +Â $50 giftÂ voucher...Â which makes a 12x12 canvas $29.99 instead of $39.99 plus you can add additional code ( popsugar code) so your total is free, i guess you only pay for the shipping. Not a bad offer i plan on making my purchase tongiht. Happy Shopping


 i tried that last night you can only use one code. so either the popsugar or the cybermonday, you cannot use both. if u somehow get it to woke let me know...lol


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 26, 2012)

Stylemint now has 70% your first item with code MONSM60  or 50% off your total order with no code


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 26, 2012)

Jewelmint and Stylemint totally ticking me off.  I bought two mystery boxes from Stylemint - they were exactly the same and naturally there's nothing they can do about that because they don't accept returns from Stylemint mystery boxes, period (ok, I'll suck that one up, my mistake for buying two).. and Jewelmint charged me twice for one order and they were snotty and rude to me on the phone and refused to do anything about that either!  What the heck?  I totally just wasted a lot of money on this and I feel like a schmuck right now.


----------



## RainbowClouds (Nov 26, 2012)

*I'm kinda not happy with stylemint right now either. I used my code and ended up getting 2 shirts that were on clearance. So my out of pocket was 1 cent. Today they called to verify  the 1 cent charge. WTF? The lady on the phone was extremely rude too.I will not be doing anymore mint business after I get my 2 shirts.So annoying because it looks like they have good deals.*


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 26, 2012)

> Jewelmint and Stylemint totally ticking me off. Â I bought two mystery boxes from Stylemint - they were exactly the same and naturally there's nothing they can do about that because they don't accept returns from Stylemint mystery boxes, period (ok, I'll suck that one up, my mistake for buying two).. and Jewelmint charged me twice for one order and they were snotty and rude to me on the phone and refused to do anything about that either! Â What the heck? Â I totally just wasted a lot of money on this and I feel like a schmuck right now.


 When I read about the mystery boxes, it said that they guaranteed that you could get up to five boxes and there would be no exact duplicates, though there could be same styles but different colors. If you had duplicates (and you ordered them on the same account) I think they will take care of you. They were great with me when I had a question today. If I like the items they send, I will likely keep up the subscription. The lady I spoke with took time to make sure that I had a solution and that all of my questions were answered.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 26, 2012)

Bummed I didn't save my Mint Code to use until today! ah well


----------



## meaganola (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RainbowClouds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I'm kinda not happy with stylemint right now either. I used my code and ended up getting 2 shirts that were on clearance. So my out of pocket was 1 cent. Today they called to verify  the 1 cent charge. WTF? The lady on the phone was extremely rude too.I will not be doing anymore mint business after I get my 2 shirts.So annoying because it looks like they have good deals.*


 Unfortunately, I think I know why they called to verify this:  Credit card thieves/fraudsters are known for making very small test transactions like this to see whether your card is valid before they use it to buy lots of expensive things.  This transaction probably tripped their fraud-detection alarm.  It's actually a consumer-protection measure.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately, I think I know why they called to verify this:  Credit card thieves/fraudsters are known for making very small test transactions like this to see whether your card is valid before they use it to buy lots of expensive things.  This transaction probably tripped their fraud-detection alarm.  It's actually a consumer-protection measure.


my credit card always does that, exactly what you said is what they told me too, its not the mint's site fault


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I read about the mystery boxes, it said that they guaranteed that you could get up to five boxes and there would be no exact duplicates, though there could be same styles but different colors. If you had duplicates (and you ordered them on the same account) I think they will take care of you. They were great with me when I had a question today. If I like the items they send, I will likely keep up the subscription. The lady I spoke with took time to make sure that I had a solution and that all of my questions were answered.


 Actually I googled stylemint mystery box duplicates, and found this message on facebook:  




 
Lara StyleMint Hey Kathryn! There is a cap on how many bags you can purchase. Customers are only able to purchase two bags -- this way we can guarantee that you do not receive the same items within each bag. So, if you purchase two bags you will not receive duplicate items.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




July 24 at 2:46pm Â· Like
I know that's from July but shouldn't that still be the case?  The lady I talked to on the phone was super snotty about it, and said "Well you know that's a risk you take in buying more than one mystery box" and I said "I would have thought you'd have policies in place to prevent duplicates since I'm sure many people want to buy more than one mystery box", to which she said "Yeah no, there's nothing we can do".  I'll hit them up via facebook privately to see if they'll be more willing to help me out!  I do like the shirts I got, but not enough to want two sets of them!


----------



## AliMo (Nov 26, 2012)

I should have called intimint instead of emailing and facebooking. I have yet to get an answer from them even after someone told me to PM them. Has been almost 24 hours. I might have to just do some creative math and put an order in that reaches 29.99. I really do not want to pay them a cent. I really had my heart set on an item too. Makes me appreciate popsugar more for their quick answers and easy cancellation.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 26, 2012)

I decided to use my credit on a JewelMint mystery box even though I'm not really into jewelry. They promise a minimum of four pieces in every box.  There wasn't really anything on any of the sites I was particularly interested in, and even if I get four pairs of earrings (I can't wear earrings due to VERY BAD REACTIONS to all types of metal, and I've tried every single type I could find), I'm not out one single penny.  I can just throw them up on eBay if nothing else.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to use my credit on a JewelMint mystery box even though I'm not really into jewelry. They promise a minimum of four pieces in every box.  There wasn't really anything on any of the sites I was particularly interested in, and even if I get four pairs of earrings (I can't wear earrings due to VERY BAD REACTIONS to all types of metal, and I've tried every single type I could find), I'm not out one single penny.  I can just throw them up on eBay if nothing else.


 Let us know when you get your pieces!  I ordered the "vintage vow" necklace, which ended up being a lot bigger/chunkier than I expected, but I still like it.  I even took each of the "love" "honor" and "obey" pieces off the necklace and found that they fit nicely as rings, which is an unexpected bonus.  I was worried it'd look too costume-jewelry-ish, but I like it.


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 26, 2012)

it won't take my credit card and I'm out 7 cents for every time I tried to enter the information...smh...i dunno wat to do now.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Nov 26, 2012)

One issue I had was that the address area kept "expanding" but it didnt process. I figured out that once I 'edited' billing (they needed my phone number in both areas) it went through. If this isnt the issue, then I'm not sure -- I'd try at least one other browser. Good luck!


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 26, 2012)

yes, going to try another browser! thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganS (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had no idea there was a Homemint!! I just checked out their site and love some of their products. Now I'm tempted to trash the jewelmint order that I was just about to complete and buy something from HomeMint instead.
> 
> For those of you debating hanging onto the StyleMint code to use closer to Christmas.....just be careful. I did that with my PopUp Pantry code, then went to order last week and the code had expired!! I was so irratated because I made sure to check and see if the code had an expiration date. I wrote to them (PopUp Pantry) and I got a response back saying sorry it's expired now and an insulting offer for $5 off my order. I was so mad and disappointed as I was really excited to try it!! So make sure that the StyleMint code won't expire (even if it does not have an expiration date posted it still may expire).


 How could they say that the pop up pantry code expired? I was hanging on to mine as well (because I didn't ever see anything I liked on their site).


----------



## ldoctor (Nov 27, 2012)

What did you get?  Was it good?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 27, 2012)

> How could they say that the pop up pantry code expired? I was hanging on to mine as well (because I didn't ever see anything I liked on their site).


 And they explicitly told me it does not expire.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 27, 2012)

No problems redeeming my Stylemint voucher.

Since I'm too fat to use Stylemint (I'm a size 14 or 16 depending on brand, and their sizing looks iffy), I turned my attention to Shoemint and Jewelmint.  As has been mentioned, you can't use the code on Homemint (boo!) or Beautymint.  Unfortunately, it doesn't appear they ever restock Shoemint....I wear a 9 and basically there are no shoes available in my size that interest me, and I've been stalking the site for about a week.  So, Jewelmint it was!  Just ordered the mystery box - if I get one or two pieces to wear out of the deal I'll be happy. 

So far this Popsugar box has been 100% win for me - the Gorjana bracelet fits me perfectly (though I have pretty small wrists), I've already used the spices, thank you notes are always great, the doughnuts were tasty as a lazy weekend breakfast, and I'll be using the CanvasPop code for one of our wedding pics.  Pretty good considering I got Nov-Jan's boxes for $75.... let's hope the next two are this awesome!


----------



## AliMo (Nov 27, 2012)

> Actually I googled stylemint mystery box duplicates, and found this message on facebook: Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Try a public message on Facebook that says enough to get their attention. Then they will privately PM with you. I saw that they basically do that for every complaint on FB, since image is everything for a company like this especially on social media.


----------



## annieha10 (Nov 27, 2012)

My jewelmint order came during the thanksgiving weekend... so I had to wait till Monday to check. 

I received a fairly large and heavy box.. which made me wonder why it was so heavy... I mean.. I only ordered two small rings...









It was very well packaged.... .. Ithe packaging just blew me away. 

You really don't get a $30 ring so well packaged.









I am satisfied with the quality and service.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 27, 2012)

My jewelmint order has shipped.  I was able to get in on the buy one get one free offer so I chose two different sets of the friendship bracelets.  I hope they are as cute in person as they appeared online!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *annieha10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My jewelmint order came during the thanksgiving weekend... so I had to wait till Monday to check.
> 
> ...


 Wow!  I especially love this one.  So unique and pretty!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *annieha10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My jewelmint order came during the thanksgiving weekend... so I had to wait till Monday to check.
> 
> ...


 those are beautiful!


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 27, 2012)

I just realized that I ordered a stylemint box and how will they know my sizes&gt;?


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just realized that I ordered a stylemint box and how will they know my sizes&gt;?


Didn't you choose size 1, 2, 3, or 4 when ordering?


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 27, 2012)

It shows i chose size 1 what's that mean?


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How could they say that the pop up pantry code expired? I was hanging on to mine as well (because I didn't ever see anything I liked on their site).


 I specifically emailed pop-up pantry a month ago and they told me that the code was good through the end of the year- Dec.31.2012.  Changing the policy is not right!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It shows i chose size 1 what's that mean


 This is the size chart off of their site. 

1 xs/s

2 s/m

3 m/l

4 l/xl

5 xl


----------



## Marshie (Nov 27, 2012)

I was also confused with the sizes but there was a thing you click on to check out how the sizing works on the size chart. Even though I wear a medium, I chose a 4 because I didn't know how small or how big they would be.
 

1 XS-S (2/4) 35 27 37 2 S-M (6/8) 36 28 38 3 M-L (8/10) 37 29 39 4 L-XL (10/12) 38 30 40 5 XL (12/14) 39 31 41 


> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It shows i chose size 1 what's that mean?


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 27, 2012)

Damn i think i picked or they picked the wrong size..going to have to email them.  I am a size 9/10


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the size chart off of their site.
> 
> ...


 I think that their sizing is a little off.  I normally wear an 8 or a 10 depending on the cut of the shirt (I'm a little broad in the shoulders but not big-boobed unfortunately), so I ordered a size 2.. kind of wish I'd ordered a 1 because everything was kind of big on me and I DEFINITELY don't wear an extra-small or small in anything, lol.


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 27, 2012)

I got my dress today from them and it was not flattering :-(


----------



## Dalisay (Nov 27, 2012)

I got my shoes today from my order from ShoeMint using the code that was meant for StyleMint! Paying $9.99 was a steal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






 
More pics on my blog


----------



## leapyeard (Nov 27, 2012)

I received my Stylemint Mystery Box today! Here is what I got:






This is a great basic striped shirt. It has navy and red stripes  and fits nicely.





This is a great basic tank. It's racerback and has navy and black stripes. I really like the material and that it's rounded on the bottom hem.





I would have never purchased these on my own but I'm glad I received this. It is very soft and so comfy!  I will probably just wear these around the house our with a long shirt and possibly boots or flats.
I loved everything and this mystery box made my Popsugar box even better! Well worth the $25 I paid for the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For reference, I ordered a size 3. I'm 5'9" and usually wear a medium in clothing.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 27, 2012)

I kind of wish I had ordered the mystery box! But I like both the shirts I got for .01!


----------



## Mommof2Teens (Nov 27, 2012)

So cute! I got mine today too. Three sleeveless tanks. :/. Not sure how cute they will be until I try on.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 27, 2012)

I got the drapey neck top, today. It looks good, but apparently I should have gotten it in size 1, because the waist is baggy. It will be fine with a belt, but come on. I measured myself and looked at the size chart before I ordered. I do have a small waist, but I ordered it for my bust size. I hate it when companies don't stick to their size chart.


----------



## Mommof2Teens (Nov 27, 2012)

Don't give up on Stylemint yet based on your customer service call! I had some issues with the promo codes and my popsugar code not working (it turned out to be my MAC browser was not compatible), and I had night and day experiences with the two reps I spoke to. One was snotty and rude and not helpful at all! The other was wonderful! She resolved my issue immediately and stayed on the phone with me through the whole process to make sure it worked. I wish I had gotten names.


----------



## AliMo (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *leapyeard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Stylemint Mystery Box today! Here is what I got:
> 
> ...


I got tired of trying to get Intimint to work and wanted to just order already and get this out of my life! I saw your post and decided to order the first top you got but in black and white. I also got the Larkin top (velvet shirt with a tie in the back). They have 50% off right now so, I got two with the popsugar credit. I wasn't sure of stylemint sizing and trendy flowy and boxy cut shirts are a hit or miss for me (mostly miss), so I just got the size 4 in more classic cuts and hoped for the best. I figure if they are tighter, then it will just look fitted and I can use it to layer under a cardigan. If they are more lose, then I can just call it more trendy (also allows for some shrinkage, I mean really some of this stuff is going to fall into the dryer by accident).

I'm excited to see what other people got and what mystery boxes contained (was too scared to get the mystery box last week). I wish their descriptions and dimensions were clearer and they had better customer service because they seem to have really good deals this week. The 5.95 restocking fee kinda sucks though, and too much work to get through all their website glitches. I probably won't order again unless I got a code or something again (because I can never turn down free).


----------



## Marshie (Nov 28, 2012)

OMG you got an amazing box! I hope mine is as good as yours. Super cute stuff.



> Originally Posted by *leapyeard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Stylemint Mystery Box today! Here is what I got:
> 
> ...


----------



## alliekers (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *leapyeard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Stylemint Mystery Box today! Here is what I got:
> 
> ...


 I got the exact same mystery box as you! Overall I am pleased, especially considering they were all free with the coupon, I just wish I had ordered a 2 instead of a 3. I think Stylemint has changed their sizing a bit. I had ordered a 3 from them for another top when they first started and these 3's were bigger.


----------



## rwoody1234 (Nov 28, 2012)

> I received my Stylemint Mystery Box today! Here is what I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This is a great basic tank. It's racerback and has navy and black stripes. I really like the material and that it's rounded on the bottom hem.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I would have never purchased these on my own but I'm glad I received this. It is very soft and so comfy! Â I will probably just wear these around the house our with a long shirt and possibly boots or flats.

I loved everything and this mystery box made my Popsugar box even better! Well worth the $25 I paid for the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For reference, I ordered a size 3. I'm 5'9" and usually wear a medium in clothing. i got the extact same things, lol i like everything but the leggings


----------



## SubJunkie (Nov 28, 2012)

I really hope I don't get those leggings in my mystery box. I got those two mystery boxes ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2012)

Do the Mint companies send shipping notices, or do orders just magically appear?


----------



## Schmootc (Nov 28, 2012)

I got an email on the 24th from Jewelmint that my bracelet had shipped. It didn't have a tracking number, but said I could log in to get tracking info. Showed up today, so that was pretty quick.


----------



## AliMo (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my dress today from them and it was not flattering :-(


What dress did you get? They seem to only have the wide and flowy kind or the tight body conscious kind.


----------



## Rach212 (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do the Mint companies send shipping notices, or do orders just magically appear?


 I placed my JewelMint order on 11/17.  I emailed them yesterday because I had not received a shipping notice, and when I checked my order on the website it still showed "processing" and FAQ says that orders ship within 1-2 business days and yesterday was day 5 or 6 depending on if you count the day after Thanksgiving as a business day.  When I got home yesterday ... my order was in my mailbox.    Website still shows "processing" and what was kind of strange is that there was a full shipping label with return address, my address, tracking, etc - but there was a new tracking number and barcode stuck over the original.  IDK what is up with that.  I sent another email to tell them that the package had actually arrived, but haven't received a response to either of them.  Now I have to call and cancel the recurring subscription ... like the stuff but can't justify another $30 month on subscriptions!


----------



## AliMo (Nov 28, 2012)

For anyone who didn't get the November box or just wants more CanvasPop credit, Embly (the FB gift app, wrapp app competitor) has free $30 CanvasPop. I was just curious to see what free stuff Embly had, since I really like the Wrapp App. (side note: wrapp is great for free Gap, Office Depot and Sephora gift cards). As always you do pay the price of giving them access to FB info.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 28, 2012)

I contacted Stylemint via e-mail about my mystery box issue and they actually said I can ship it back for a refund!  I just have to print out the label and send it back.  I'm very glad they helped me out with that.

Also, I think I jumped the gun with the Jewelmint charging me twice thing.. I checked my account today and now it was just one charge.  I think it went through twice while it was pending but only one charge stuck.  So now I kind of feel bad about complaining.

I'm back to being (mostly) happy with the companies.  I like my Stylemint mystery bag.. 2 out of 3, anyway.  I got the Dalton tee, the Colorado tee in blue (which I actually love.. it's quite flattering), and the Maxwell tee in orange.  The Maxwell tee has completely sheer sides, so I feel like I'd have to wear a tank top under it.  I might experiment with my wardrobe and find a way to work it.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I placed my JewelMint order on 11/17.  I emailed them yesterday because I had not received a shipping notice, and when I checked my order on the website it still showed "processing" and FAQ says that orders ship within 1-2 business days and yesterday was day 5 or 6 depending on if you count the day after Thanksgiving as a business day.  When I got home yesterday ... my order was in my mailbox.    Website still shows "processing" and what was kind of strange is that there was a full shipping label with return address, my address, tracking, etc - but there was a new tracking number and barcode stuck over the original.  IDK what is up with that.  I sent another email to tell them that the package had actually arrived, but haven't received a response to either of them.  Now I have to call and cancel the recurring subscription ... like the stuff but can't justify another $30 month on subscriptions!


 It took me like a month to get my ShoeMint order when I placed it. I think SM is the slowest of them...


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 28, 2012)

I finally placed my StyleMint order yesterday. I was nervous about the sizing but figured bigger would be better than too small. I can't wait to see how the shirts look in person.


----------



## AliMo (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I contacted Stylemint via e-mail about my mystery box issue and they actually said I can ship it back for a refund!  I just have to print out the label and send it back.  I'm very glad they helped me out with that.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got a good mystery bag. Did you get the mystery bag with popsugar credit and buy one get one free deal? I wonder how they will credit you. Congrats on getting it resolved!


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sounds like you got a good mystery bag. Did you get the mystery bag with popsugar credit and buy one get one free deal? I wonder how they will credit you. Congrats on getting it resolved!


 That would have been smart if I did, but nope!  I actually used my popsugar credit on an awesome Jewelmint item, and I purchased the mystery bag with my own money.  I actually accidentally purchased two somehow (I think I accidentally pressed the "order" button twice), but I was ok with it - I was expecting two totally different mystery bags, and I liked what I saw in the youtube videos of previous bags, so I wasn't going to fight it.  But then the bags came in and they were exactly the same!  I do like my items, but not enough to want or need two of them.  I'll be ok with it if they just give me a credit for the site, because then I can purchase something else later.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 28, 2012)

I went for the jewel mint mystery box (even though i already used my credit for 2 peices. I think 6 peices of jewlery for only 29.99 (used my credit from my box for the first two) is an amazing deal, making my box less and less of a dissapointment. I just hope the mystery peices are nice. I am tempted to buy another box.


----------



## leapyeard (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went for the jewel mint mystery box (even though i already used my credit for 2 peices. I think 6 peices of jewlery for only 29.99 (used my credit from my box for the first two) is an amazing deal, making my box less and less of a dissapointment. I just hope the mystery peices are nice. I am tempted to buy another box.


 I bought the Jewelmint mystery box as well. Let's hope we like what we get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *leapyeard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I bought the Jewelmint mystery box as well. Let's hope we like what we get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I will keep my fingers crossed for us! After all these boxes could have upward of 10 items!


----------



## AliMo (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed for us! After all these boxes could have upward of 10 items!


You could also win an ipad!


----------



## SubJunkie (Nov 29, 2012)

I love my stylemint mystery box...I got mine yesterday. I got two shirts and a pair of white wayfarers &lt;3


----------



## meaganS (Nov 29, 2012)

I have my $30 credit to mint on my trade list of anyone wants to trade for it.


----------



## meaganS (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And they explicitly told me it does not expire.


 That is unbelieveable. I'll be emailing both and asking. If I get anywhere, I will post it here.


----------



## javagirl87 (Nov 29, 2012)

I won't be using mine either if anyone wants to trade for the code. I don't trust these sites, i've heard they've had awful reviews.


----------



## Rach212 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is unbelieveable. I'll be emailing both and asking. If I get anywhere, I will post it here.


 Please share what you find out!  I got two boxes that month, so I have two popup pantry codes that I have not used yet.  I'm a pretty finicky eater and there were only a couple meals I was interested in, and they were always sold out when I got on there to order.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Javaprincess (Nov 29, 2012)

Just a note about Stylemint....I already had a previous sub to Jewelmint which I cancelled after the first shipment....jewelry was way cheap and I find the site annoying.  Anywho....I was worried the tees would be too small on me after looking at the size chart, so I decided to get a scarf. I was SO excited today when I realized I could get TWO scarfs for the one credit!  Not sure how long this "sale" goes on....didn't even realize it until after I went to check out.....oh....and regarding that....I had to enter my code in the gift voucher space NOT the promo code space.  It then gave me the one credit which I could redeem.  It wouldn't even let me redeem until I ordered the second scarf bringing my total up to $30. 

I have no intention on keeping this sub as it just doesn't seem my thing.  I love Golden Tote and Stitchfix too much to waste any money on this site.  BUT....for free, I'll take the two scarfs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (well sorta free)

P.S.  I sold my book from last month's Popsugar for $18 on ebay!  I had no desire to read it so I figure it will help finance my next box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Javaprincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a note about Stylemint....I already had a previous sub to Jewelmint which I cancelled after the first shipment....jewelry was way cheap and I find the site annoying.  Anywho....I was worried the tees would be too small on me after looking at the size chart, so I decided to get a scarf. I was SO excited today when I realized I could get TWO scarfs for the one credit!  Not sure how long this "sale" goes on....didn't even realize it until after I went to check out.....oh....and regarding that....I had to enter my code in the gift voucher space NOT the promo code space.  It then gave me the one credit which I could redeem.  It wouldn't even let me redeem until I ordered the second scarf bringing my total up to $30.
> 
> ...


 I sold the book from the October box and the Yoga DVD from the November box.  The items I don't/won't use I donate or are making them into xmas gifts.  Which saves me a little money and most of all time!


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 29, 2012)

I got my Stylemint order today.  I went for the a scarf instead of the mystery box.  Because I'm dumb,  I forgot to use a B1G1 code.  I am very pleased with the quality.  And yeah, I had my husband model it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You could also win an ipad!


is it bad i was more excited about the jewelry lmao


----------



## PaulaG (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Stylemint order today.  I went for the a scarf instead of the mystery box.  Because I'm dumb,  I forgot to use a B1G1 code.  I am very pleased with the quality.  And yeah, I had my husband model it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


 How CUTE!!! (and the scarf isn't bad either!


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 29, 2012)

Got my SM mystery box as well and the clothes are nice. Knowing the style of the Olsen twins, I feel so tiny in the shirts.


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Nov 29, 2012)

I ordered my SM mystery box on the 22nd...no shipping email and when I check the status in my account, it still says "processing." I can't wait to get it so I can go ahead and cancel my sub.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> is it bad i was more excited about the jewelry lmao


 I'm the same way!  iPad?  Meh.  I have an iPhone, and that's good enough for me (I have internet, podcast, and music addictions, and I prefer to have them all at my fingertips in one pocket-sized package).  I just hope there's at least one long hippie necklace in mine.  That's pretty much the only kind of jewelry I'm interested in at the moment!


----------



## Marshie (Nov 29, 2012)

I ordered the SM Mystery Box on the 19th and I finally got my shipping email on the 27th. My shipping info updated last night &amp; the delivery date is Dec 3rd.



> Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered my SM mystery box on the 22nd...no shipping email and when I check the status in my account, it still says "processing." I can't wait to get it so I can go ahead and cancel my sub.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How CUTE!!! (and the scarf isn't bad either!


He is super cute! Love the scarf!


----------



## nancy771 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mine is the 4th. Got my tracking info a day after you. Really tempted to cancel before i forget and get charged. What are you doing? Are you gonna keep the sub?


----------



## Marshie (Nov 30, 2012)

Def not. I had a sub to JewelMint and while I enjoyed it, it wasn't worth it to me. I think I might cancel later today. If I don't, I might forget and that would be a hot, hot mess.



> Originally Posted by *fancyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is the 4th. Got my tracking info a day after you. Really tempted to cancel before i forget and get charged. What are you doing? Are you gonna keep the sub?


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is unbelieveable. I'll be emailing both and asking. If I get anywhere, I will post it here.


 Please let me know what they say to you. I was just writing a response to them but will wait to see what they say to you


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I specifically emailed pop-up pantry a month ago and they told me that the code was good through the end of the year- Dec.31.2012.  Changing the policy is not right!


 Really, Would you mind sharing that email with me? I'm writing up a response to their insulting offer of a $5 credit. No where was there an expiration date on the code/card. I didn't receive my box till Oct 27th and tried to use the code on Nov 13th and it had already expired! I'm so irritated about it!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really, Would you mind sharing that email with me? I'm writing up a response to their insulting offer of a $5 credit. No where was there an expiration date on the code/card. I didn't receive my box till Oct 27th and tried to use the code on Nov 13th and it had already expired! I'm so irritated about it!!


  I received an email stating there was no expiration code when I explicitly asked about whether there was one.  Here's the relevant section, from Zach B.:



> If you would prefer to redeem the code at a later date to ensure that the system is running properly and to avoid this temporary charge, you are welcome to do so as this code does not expire (although the menus certainly will!).


----------



## casey anne (Nov 30, 2012)

Ladies, how are you going about canceling your stylemint membership after you place your order??


----------



## cmello (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, how are you going about canceling your stylemint membership after you place your order??


 I emailed stylemint as soon as I got my order about cancelling my membership and they emailed me back right away with a confirmation.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed stylemint as soon as I got my order about cancelling my membership and they emailed me back right away with a confirmation.


 Thank you!!  I was hoping for that answer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nicole Rae (Nov 30, 2012)

For those of us that are fans of the bracelet - Gorjana jewelry is available on Gilt in a few minutes.


----------



## SubJunkie (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nicole Rae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of us that are fans of the bracelet - Gorjana jewelry is available on Gilt in a few minutes.


 lol I was just about to say that.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 30, 2012)

Did anyone else order the JewelMint mystery box? I can't wait to get mine. I'm just hoping that I like at least 2 of the pieces I receive.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed stylemint as soon as I got my order about cancelling my membership and they emailed me back right away with a confirmation.


 Thank you!  This is on my to do list.


----------



## AliMo (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed stylemint as soon as I got my order about cancelling my membership and they emailed me back right away with a confirmation.


 Good to know! What email did you use?



> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> is it bad i was more excited about the jewelry lmao


 Lol. No, but you could use the ipad to look at a whole bunch more jewelry and chat on here. I have an ipad and a iphone but I saw the mini ipad the other day at the Apple store and I thought it was so cute.



> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Stylemint order today.  I went for the a scarf instead of the mystery box.  Because I'm dumb,  I forgot to use a B1G1 code.  I am very pleased with the quality.  And yeah, I had my husband model it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


The scarf looks way better in your pics than on the website. It looked kinda pastel/muted on my screen. I wanted to order it but it sold out by the time I went back. I'm glad someone I "know" got it because it looked like one of the best items they had on there (and fool proof).


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 30, 2012)

So I just go to cancel and see this!  I emailed to cancel anyway but wow do I love this!


----------



## Rynnegade (Nov 30, 2012)

Is that  on JewelMint?  Very cute!

I got my StyleMint Mystery Box yesterday and the pieces all fit but only one was remotely usable. 

It was three pieces:

1) Cutish navy and white striped long sleeve tee, kind of nautical.  I will keep this one.

2) Horrible teal green tank top in a very rough thin fabric that reminds me of shirts my grandma has from the late 80s (donation pile.)

3) Horrible red and white striped tank top in same rough thin fabric that reminds me even more of the shirts my grandma has form the late 80s. (donation pile)


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else order the JewelMint mystery box? I can't wait to get mine. I'm just hoping that I like at least 2 of the pieces I receive.


Yep and yep.....I wear silver jewelry, so I figured that there's no way all four pieces will work for me, since they seem to do alot of gold.  I'll be happy if I can use two and put the rest up for trade.


----------



## lolas (Nov 30, 2012)

I just called to cancel my stylemint account and they were really nice about it. I thought I might get the hard sell to continue, but they just said okay and cancelled it.


----------



## cmello (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Good to know! What email did you use?
> ...


 email [email protected]


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 30, 2012)

Do you guys think it's safe to cancel while my order still says Processing? I don't want to forget to cancel next week before I get charged.


----------



## javagirl87 (Nov 30, 2012)

So i have no idea how to use the code on other sties, it's only showing up as a stylemint credit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AliMo (Nov 30, 2012)

> So i have no idea how to use the code on other sties, it's only showing up as a stylemint credit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Just log in with the account you have for stylemint. Then add stuff to your cart that gives you a total that is 29.99 or more. It should apply your credit. You cannot use it for a total that is even a penny less than 29.99. I tried and never got a response if I could give up a penny (29.98 was not enough). You can also add in codes etc at checkout. It will show in your account as stylemint credit but it will apply at jewelmint, intimint and shoemint in your total.


----------



## cutpiece (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else order the JewelMint mystery box? I can't wait to get mine. I'm just hoping that I like at least 2 of the pieces I receive.


 Me! I ordered the mystery box before this one and was happy with it. I got 5 jewelry pieces (4 earrings and a cuff bracelet), a scarf, and a butter london lippy. I only really liked 1 of the earrings, and was ok with 2 of the earrings, but I LOVED the scarf. I even wore it out the night I received the box. It wasn't a huge jewelry score but I was happy with the box considering.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cutpiece* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me! I ordered the mystery box before this one and was happy with it. I got 5 jewelry pieces (4 earrings and a cuff bracelet), a scarf, and a butter london lippy. I only really liked 1 of the earrings, and was ok with 2 of the earrings, but I LOVED the scarf. I even wore it out the night I received the box. It wasn't a huge jewelry score but I was happy with the box considering.


 Duuuude!  Scarves and lip gloss might appear in these boxes?  Whoo!

(I do have to confess that I've actually found a couple of things today that I really want.  I seem to be wanting to wear more long necklaces, except I don't actually *have* any, so I might as well buy some, especially if I'm going to get a 2-for-1 offer, as I did today.  How often do they have those?)


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rynnegade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that  on JewelMint?  Very cute!
> 
> ...


 I got this same box. I tried on everything today and it all looked horrible on me. Gave everything to my teeny bopper daughter.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please share what you find out!  I got two boxes that month, so I have two popup pantry codes that I have not used yet.  I'm a pretty finicky eater and there were only a couple meals I was interested in, and they were always sold out when I got on there to order.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I posted on their facebook wall. I soon after received an email apologizing. They've now added a $40 credit to my account! Which should equal a meal for 2. So I'd definitely recommend either commenting on my post or making your own post on their facebook wall.

http://www.facebook.com/popuppantry?ref=ts&amp;fref=ts


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I posted on their facebook wall. I soon after received an email apologizing. They've now added a $40 credit to my account! Which should equal a meal for 2. So I'd definitely recommend either commenting on my post or making your own post on their facebook wall.
> ...


----------



## cutpiece (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Duuuude!  Scarves and lip gloss might appear in these boxes?  Whoo!
> 
> (I do have to confess that I've actually found a couple of things today that I really want.  I seem to be wanting to wear more long necklaces, except I don't actually *have* any, so I might as well buy some, especially if I'm going to get a 2-for-1 offer, as I did today.  How often do they have those?)


 I don't know about these boxes, but finding them in the last box was a nice surprise. other people got a wallet + the jewelry. pretty sweet.

They actually do a lot of random deals throughout the month- I've seen the 2 for 1 1, Buy 1 get 1 50% off, buy an item at full price and get 2 butter london polishes (random, but these are my favorite!), and of course the mystery boxes every month (all of the jewelry that was in my mystery box is still being sold on the site for full price). It's best to like them on fb as they'll announce these deals and they'll only be available for 1-2 days.


----------



## AliMo (Dec 1, 2012)

I skipped the month of December on stylemint just in case I get a cancellation glitch or I forget. They have a button on the right hand corner. I do not trust their customer support and also since its the weekend, it might take them some time to answer requests once they go to work on Monday. I have not gotten any shipping info yet but it seems like many of you never did? I think I will cancel after I receive the order, since I skipped December I have more time to cancel. Does anyone know if we need to pay the restocking fee if we want to exchange sizes?


----------



## AliMo (Dec 1, 2012)

> Duuuude! Â Scarves and lip gloss might appear in these boxes? Â Whoo! (I do have to confess that I've actually found a couple of things today that I really want. Â I seem to be wanting to wear more long necklaces, except I don't actually *have* any, so I might as well buy some, especially if I'm going to get a 2-for-1 offer, as I did today. Â How often do they have those?)


 I too have been wanting longer necklaces but have none. I have a lot of shorter ones and I have been on a mission to find long chains to put the pendants or charms onto. But silver sure is expensive when you need more of it.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 2, 2012)

So if we used out stylemint credit we have to either cancel or skip (is skipping an option?) to avoid being charged in Dec? I haven't received my order from JewelMint yet, so I'm worried about doing something that will screw up my order though.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Javaprincess (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone want to trade for the yoga dvd in this box.  I have it unopened.  I am mostly interested in the doughnut mix, spices or thank you cards.  Let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


----------



## vugrl (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So if we used out stylemint credit we have to either cancel or skip (is skipping an option?) to avoid being charged in Dec? I haven't received my order from JewelMint yet, so I'm worried about doing something that will screw up my order though.


 I haven't received my order from JewelMint either. It says it is still processing.


----------



## vugrl (Dec 2, 2012)

I just check StyleMint and it says You are not yet a monthly member, your credit card will not be charged.. I ordered through JewelMint but I had a CS rep give me a new code to use. Not sure if that made a difference or not.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 2, 2012)

Same here! I had no trouble with the style mint code, ordering, shipping or being charged for membership. It's too bad others had such difficulty.


----------



## cmello (Dec 2, 2012)

i just made the butternut squash soup recipe that came with the la boite spices in this month's box, and it is delicious. Hope everyone tries it out. So excited for December box!!


----------



## AliMo (Dec 2, 2012)

> So if we used out stylemint credit we have to either cancel or skip (is skipping an option?) to avoid being charged in Dec? I haven't received my order from JewelMint yet, so I'm worried about doing something that will screw up my order though.


 Yes, just skip and cancel after you get your order. That is what I plan to do. The skipping option can be done on the website. I did it yesterday and got an email a few hours later. You have a subscription with stylemint even though you ordered from another subsidiary because they allow you to use the credit somewhere else. Kind of like having a Banana Republic card but using it at the Gap.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 2, 2012)

I also used the spices a couple of times. I added the cinnamon one to the cranberry sauce on Thanksgiving and everyone liked it!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 2, 2012)

I have had a lot of fun playing with the spices and I made the doughnuts yesterday and they came out perfect!  It is weird (and awesome) but popsugar definitely has my number finding things that I would not think of myself but that I end up really enjoying. It is not cheap, but I definitely get a lot of happiness out of it.


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 3, 2012)

I still haven't been able to get my mint code to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered with a black friday code that they allowed to go through on the 27th but the order says still processing, I'm getting kind of worried. I've already emailed them but it seems like calling them is the way to go. On another note, I made the donuts today and they were delicious!!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't been able to get my mint code to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered with a black friday code that they allowed to go through on the 27th but the order says still processing, I'm getting kind of worried. I've already emailed them but it seems like calling them is the way to go. On another note, I made the donuts today and they were delicious!!


 My stylemint credit code wouldn't work either. I used the live chat option they had on the site.  Someone was able to help me immediately by issuing a credit in my account.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you for reminding me about canceling Stylemint!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't been able to get my mint code to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered with a black friday code that they allowed to go through on the 27th but the order says still processing, I'm getting kind of worried. I've already emailed them but it seems like calling them is the way to go. On another note, I made the donuts today and they were delicious!!


mine took about about a week to process so but if you feel its long give them a call


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't been able to get my mint code to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered with a black friday code that they allowed to go through on the 27th but the order says still processing, I'm getting kind of worried. I've already emailed them but it seems like calling them is the way to go. On another note, I made the donuts today and they were delicious!!


 I just logged in to JewelMint and my order status still shows "processing" .... the order was placed November 17th and delivered November 27th.  I emailed customer support November 27 (before it delivered) and got an answer November 29 ...  maybe yours is already on its way to you as well.


----------



## Shannon28 (Dec 3, 2012)

My stylemint order just arrived. I ordered the mystery box and 2 shirts for a total of $20. My mystery box came with the dalton shirt in blue, blossom tank in blue and harlow tank in orange. The quality is good and they truly are some of the softest shirts I've ever felt.

The harlow tank is the only one I'm not loving. It is at least 2x as big as the others I ordered. If anyone is interested in it let me know. It's a size 4.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Ladies!

I'm a long time lurker/first time poster.

I have had PopSugar Must Have for 3 months and while September has been the best month so far I am enjoying this subscription more than any others that I currently have.

I used my stylemint coupon to purchase a bracelet and a pair of earrings using their 2 for 1 code.  The earrings were 59.99 so I ended up paying $30 bucks.  I'll let everyone know if it was worth the money.  I think the bracelet is really cute and I'll show pictures when they arrive.

I also have been reading about everyone's issues wth PopUp Pantry.  I tried to redeem my code and had to email the company.  They informed me that the promotion had expired but they offered me a $20 dollar credit.

I say No Way Jose.  I emailed them back about their discrepancies amongst many of their their customers and about the fact that there is no expiration date on the coupon itself.  I'll keep everyone updated as to what their response will be.

I love this message board!  Keep up the great posts!


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just got charged for the december box...kinda early but im excited nonetheless


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the comments ladies! I'm going to try the live chat tomorrow, I've been too busy to get to it today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 3, 2012)

I just heard back from Pop-Up Pantry.  Here's their reply:

We strive here to figure out the best solutions to problems that we have encountered. The PopSugar coupon, released in the September Must Have box, was only meant to last through the month of September. We allowed the code to be used an additional month through the month of October, but as I mentioned before....it has expired.

We would love for you to try out our meals and our service. As I mentioned in my previous e-mail, I have added a $20 account credit for you to use at any time. I do hope that you will taste some of our delicious meals soon!!

Eat Well,

Jackie
Pop-Up Pantry Escoffier
 
I don't understand how the promotion was meant only for the month of September when most of the members didn't even receive their box until the start of October.  I don't understand how there are inconsistencies with how they are handling this situation.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 3, 2012)

I got my mystery box from stylemint and I'm a little disappointed. I received 2 sleeveless tank tops and the other tshirt is sheer on the sides- all tops were so spring/summer and were going into the heart of winter. Boo hoo so sad!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 3, 2012)

The fact that they were out of season is the reason they are in a super-discounted mystery box sale, I am sure.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my mystery box from stylemint and I'm a little disappointed. I received 2 sleeveless tank tops and the other tshirt is sheer on the sides- all tops were so spring/summer and were going into the heart of winter.
Boo hoo so sad!


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just heard back from Pop-Up Pantry.  Here's their reply:
> 
> ...


----------



## AliMo (Dec 4, 2012)

The Pop-Up Pantry thing is ridiculous. If it helps, my meal sucked and was a big time waste because it does take time to prepare the meal and read through the directions. Also mine involved multiple pots and pans. The stove and the oven. I would contact PopSugar and let them know what is going on so that they can change and make it clear to future vendors how their program works, so that future vendors don't pull the codes again. The pop-up pantry code did not have an expiration date and actually was one of the reasons I think many of us rushed to use the Stylemint code (in case it got pulled all of a sudden).


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 4, 2012)

It didn't have an expiration? Then they can't pull this stuff. I think you ALL need to push for your meals and order them even if you don't want them. Give them to someone. So not cool.



> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Pop-Up Pantry thing is ridiculous. If it helps, my meal sucked and was a big time waste because it does take time to prepare the meal and read through the directions. Also mine involved multiple pots and pans. The stove and the oven. I would contact PopSugar and let them know what is going on so that they can change and make it clear to future vendors how their program works, so that future vendors don't pull the codes again. The pop-up pantry code did not have an expiration date and actually was one of the reasons I think many of us rushed to use the Stylemint code (in case it got pulled all of a sudden).


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It didn't have an expiration? Then they can't pull this stuff. I think you ALL need to push for your meals and order them even if you don't want them. Give them to someone. So not cool.


 I definitely feel that it's our right to receive the items since we did pay for the box and the coupon was in the box we paid for.  I replied to their response and declined their 20 dollar credit.  I also told them I could not support a business that handles resolutions the way they did.  I did notify them that I would contact PopSugar Must Have and I will be writing a review about my experience with their company on my blog. 

Strength is in numbers so I think contacting PopSugar would be important for anyone else in the same situation as well as posting on the Pop Up Pantry Facebook Page.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 4, 2012)

They need to give you a full credit. You guys should NOT let this go.



> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I definitely feel that it's our right to receive the items since we did pay for the box and the coupon was in the box we paid for.  I replied to their response and declined their 20 dollar credit.  I also told them I could not support a business that handles resolutions the way they did.  I did notify them that I would contact PopSugar Must Have and I will be writing a review about my experience with their company on my blog.
> ...


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 4, 2012)

Good information. I haven't used my pop pantry coupon yet either and I didn't realize it was limited to those months. I will have to send out an email too.


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow - just reading this BS about Pop-Up Pantry... absolutely ridiculous! Nowhere did it say that the coupon expired at the end of September - especially since most of us didn't get it til October, and then everything was sold out for another month and a half! Whatever - nothing on that site excited me at all, I'm over it.

On another note - I did the Yogalosophy DVD last night - totally kicked my butt! I'm so sore today, in such a good way.... highly reccomend it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 6, 2012)

Also - has anyone else noticed how many newbies are on the December thread?! kinda funny how big this forum has gotten!!


----------



## Marshie (Dec 6, 2012)

TY for your mini Yogalosophy review! I finally took it out of the PopSugar box last night &amp; put it near my DVD player. And now, you have def given me the push to try it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow - just reading this BS about Pop-Up Pantry... absolutely ridiculous! Nowhere did it say that the coupon expired at the end of September - especially since most of us didn't get it til October, and then everything was sold out for another month and a half! Whatever - nothing on that site excited me at all, I'm over it.
> 
> On another note - I did the Yogalosophy DVD last night - totally kicked my butt! I'm so sore today, in such a good way.... highly reccomend it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> TY for your mini Yogalosophy review! I finally took it out of the PopSugar box last night &amp; put it near my DVD player. And now, you have def given me the push to try it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 haha you are very welcome!! I did the 55 minute "fully loaded challenge" and it was pretty hard core! granted I'm pretty out of shape at the moment so that of course made it much more difficult, but I loved it! and the instructor is kinda funny, so it makes it more fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 6, 2012)

I am still waiting for two replacements from my November box =


----------



## Marshie (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the Mor Lip Macaron since mine came without one. They told me it would take 6 weeks. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am still waiting for two replacements from my November box =


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 6, 2012)

> I'm still waiting for the Mor Lip Macaron since mine came without one. They told me it would take 6 weeks. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow that's so long. They did not give me a time frame


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 6, 2012)

They told me 2 weeks for my melted lip macaron but haven't got anything yet..


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 6, 2012)

> They told me 2 weeks for my melted lip macaron but haven't got anything yet..


 Mine was melted as well.


----------



## PBandJilly (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was melted as well.


 I didn't even open my lip macaron  because I was going to give it away but maybe now I should just keep it for myself...I'd hate to give someone a melted one!


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 6, 2012)

JUST got the email from Jewelmint that my Black Friday mystery box shipped, only took two weeks......nice work, guys


----------



## AliMo (Dec 6, 2012)

Got inspired by your comments and I just did the yoga dvd, did the short version. I think I will have to do the version without her talking next time. She didn't really count off the repetitions and sometimes failed to mention when she was going to switch, so that was annoying when you are facing the floor and not knowing to switch. I wish she would have worn some longer shorts and it seems she wishes she had too. The dvd was only mediocre ok for me. I like Kristin McGee ones much more. I did like some of the moves she did and I may incorporate some of them into my normal routine.

The socks we got in October totally made it more enjoyable, no cold toes.

I just got my shipping notification for my Stylemint order I made last Tuesday.

I'm enjoying how this November box has entertained us well into December. Or maybe its just because I decided not to get December.


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 6, 2012)

I had to email Jewelmint cs and they responded pretty quickly, they said that my order was shipped on the 2nd and today my account just updated. I also live-chatted with one of their reps and they were able to give me another code that actually worked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm pretty happy with Jewelmint although I skipped this month.


----------



## dietblack (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello all!  I'm new to the thread.  November was my first Pop Sugar box.  I liked it, but it will never compare to the box they had in September.   Including the Stylemint credit was a great addition though.   I used mine to get an outfit -  the freemont sweatshirt in rumba red and a pair of the floral print leggings - using the coupon code B1G1.  After using the credit, I only had to pay $3 bucks!  I can't say I've ever purchased an outfit for that cheap!  I ordered on Nov. 24th and just received my package yesterday, so I think their shipping is WAY too slow. The sweatshirt was a bit baggy and the sleeves are too long (their sizing is weird), but overall I'm happy.  The color of the sweatshirt is phenomenal and goes perfectly with the leggings.  I was really surprised how soft the leggings were too. I  don't plan on continuing my subscription to Stylemint  (it's just a bit pricey to me), but I really enjoyed trying it out.


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Dec 7, 2012)

I ordered a mystery box on the 20th, and it just shipped on the 5th...only after I emailed them asking where it was.


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 7, 2012)

OMG hahaha so I was out at a bar last night in NYC and I see a girl with the brokedown scarf from September... having had a few drinks already I go up to her and grab it (scaring the crap out of her, obviously) and go OMG POPSUGAR?!?!?! She started cracking up.... that was exactly where she had gotten it!!


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered a mystery box on the 20th, and it just shipped on the 5th...only after I emailed them asking where it was.


 

My stylemint mystery box tracking says my box was delivered Monday night at 10:10pm which is crazy to me since i'm pretty sure there aren't any fedex drivers out and about delivering packages at that hour.  Needless to say I did not get the package.  I called Stylemint and they said they have to wait 10 days after it was "delivered" to check into the matter.


----------



## lolitam (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My stylemint mystery box tracking says my box was delivered Monday night at 10:10pm which is crazy to me since i'm pretty sure there aren't any fedex drivers out and about delivering packages at that hour.  Needless to say I did not get the package.  I called Stylemint and they said they have to wait 10 days after it was "delivered" to check into the matter.


 OMG, that sucks!  I am sure you'll get a replacement package if FedEx doesn't clear things up.   A lot of times they will have the driver come back and point out where they supposedly delivered it.   Maybe they left it at the wrong house (happened to me several times, for some reason FedEx cannot get my house address right.)

The real reason I'm replying is to say that during holiday season, the drivers really DO run super late.  I've gotten deliveries at 9PM before, from UPS and FedEx and even USPS.   Usually everything comes mid-afternoon but not in December!

Hope you get your order soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalisay (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 FedEx probably dropped it off at your post office. I know that's what usually happens when mine says delivered.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 7, 2012)

They deliver via "smart post" which means FedEx delivers it to our local post office.  Then your post office delivers it to your mail box.  It should only be a day or two later from when FedEx delivers and arrival at your place.


----------



## Lola Jean (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi ladies!  So I got my November box and the Mor lip macaron was missing




  I e-mailed them and they let me know that they would send me one out and apologized for the inconveince.  Today I got a package from them with the lip gloss and extra goodies and a hand written note apologizing for their mistake!  I'm very pleased with PopSugar right now, though I wish they would stick to a billing schedule...twice now I've gotten "oops there seems to be a billing error with your account," e-mail...I hope I fixed it in time!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lola Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies!  So I got my November box and the Mor lip macaron was missing
> 
> ...


 That's really nice to hear!

What were your goodies?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marshie (Dec 7, 2012)

Sweet! Just got my MOR Macaron in Peach Nectar &amp; an extra goodie from the PSMH team (Molly)! I love when they include handwritten notes. &lt;3


----------



## Marshie (Dec 7, 2012)

Yay me too! And yes, ITA on the billing. They are really bad at keeping a regular billing date. Other than that, PS is pretty awesome.



> Originally Posted by *Lola Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies!  So I got my November box and the Mor lip macaron was missing
> 
> ...


----------



## Lola Jean (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's really nice to hear!
> 
> What were your goodies?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got the MOR Lip Macaron in Peach Nectar, a box of RGB nail polish in the color Doll and a pack of Kitsch hair ties (These are my new obsession!)!  Very nice of PS, wasn't expecting this at all!


----------



## Lola Jean (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay me too! And yes, ITA on the billing. They are really bad at keeping a regular billing date. Other than that, PS is pretty awesome.


 Yea, I've learned that I should probally just write out $35 before the beginning of the new month so that I won't continue to run into this issue... The FAQ says they will bill by the 7th, so I thought I had till then to have the money in my account...I fixed the issue yesterday, so hopefully I still get my December box!


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 7, 2012)

I can't believe i'm still waiting for my stylemint box which i ordered November 21st.  I called them to complain and they said somebody had cancelled my order. So they had to reorder it 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marshie (Dec 7, 2012)

o_o What? Did they say who?



> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe i'm still waiting for my stylemint box which i ordered November 21st.  I called them to complain and they said somebody had cancelled my order. So they had to reorder it
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marshie (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh don't worry, I fixed my CC yesterday as well and mine processed for DEC.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But if you are worried, I would call. I think you'll be okay though.



> Originally Posted by *Lola Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea, I've learned that I should probally just write out $35 before the beginning of the new month so that I won't continue to run into this issue... The FAQ says they will bill by the 7th, so I thought I had till then to have the money in my account...I fixed the issue yesterday, so hopefully I still get my December box!


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 7, 2012)

No they don't know what happened and now i have to wait extra.


----------



## Lola Jean (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe i'm still waiting for my stylemint box which i ordered November 21st.  I called them to complain and they said somebody had cancelled my order. So they had to reorder it
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well that wasn't very nice of whoever did that...at least they fixed the issue though, sucks you have to wait even longer though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FedEx probably dropped it off at your post office. I know that's what usually happens when mine says delivered.


 
Actually I made a mistake when I said FedEx.   My tracking states that it was delivered to my local post office on December 2nd and then after "At U.S. Postal Service facility" "Out for Delivery" "In Transit" it says " Dec 3, 2012 10:10 PM Delivered RALEIGH, NC"  So it is USPS who claimed they delivered my package at 10:10pm not FedEx.  I'm pretty certain they aren't out working at 10 at night.


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 7, 2012)

Agreed now i just have to wait and see...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sweet! Just got my MOR Macaron in Peach Nectar &amp; an extra goodie from the PSMH team (Molly)! I love when they include handwritten notes. &lt;3
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 7, 2012)

If anyone isn't using their style mint voucher- I have an awesome trade list. Pm me and I'll respond with my list. Thanks!! Shauna


----------



## AliMo (Dec 7, 2012)

I just went to Joann's and DIY fixed my bracelet. There was only one thing I could find that works and I think its the same findings that others used. It looks really good in person with the fix and I kinda like it more than the front like someone else mentioned. For people still trying to fix it, its the Blue Moon Brand and it is a 3 pk of metal clasps. Also it has 3 jump rings on it, so you can just take off or add on more if you need it for length. They are soldered shut but can be undone easily with some pliers.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 7, 2012)

i sitll havent recieved my replacements. When i contact them they do not respond. I feel very left out right now lol


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'd love to get another StyleMint credit if anyone is looking to trade/sell theirs. I have a large trade list as well as gift cards and gift codes that I'd be willing to offer for it. Just PM me if interested. Also if anyone was able to argue to get their Popup pantry credits they currently have a promo for 51% of your order using the code 51OFF. You should be able to get 2 meals free! Previously I'd posted that I had complained on PopUp Pantrys Facebook wall and they emailed saying that they would honor the coupon and credit my account. Both my mother and I received boxes that month so I wrote back thanking them and making sure that my mother would receive her full credit also. The email that I received back was from a completely different person than who I'd been speaking to and they stated "Since the PopSugar code has expired, we are giving a $20 account credit to anyone who was trying to use it. " What the heck?!? The email theyd sent right before that had assured me that they would of course honor the code since they'd stated it was good through the end of the year!! This is infuriating! It shouldn't be so difficult to get then to honor this code. At this point for me I don't even care about the meals. But I'm going to continue fighting this because this whole situation is wrong. They need to be forced to do the right thing!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 8, 2012)

> I won't be using mine either if anyone wants to trade for the code. I don't trust these sites, i've heard they've had awful reviews.


 I love to get some more StyleMint codes. I sent you a message of my trade list. I also have movie tickets and several gift cards and gift code from various stores available as well.


----------



## Dots (Dec 8, 2012)

I didn't know much about this box, but I went to look at the "him" lux box info and was intrigued so spent some time watching unboxing videos and reading through the threads...I hear they are sold out through Dec, which is fine but I was thinking of getting this sub and cancelling some of my other ones. Yay!


----------



## kate739 (Dec 8, 2012)

I was told m



> I can't believe i'm still waiting for my stylemint box which i ordered November 21st. Â I called them to complain and they said somebody had cancelled my order. So they had to reorder itÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was told mine shipped on 11/28 after I ordered on 11/21. Valle yesterday and they told me it went out yesterday 12/7. I am NOT a happy camper. I called and complained. They have me $3 off my next purchase (which I won't be doing) I did get my jewlmint order on time tho. Love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AliMo (Dec 8, 2012)

> I'd love to get another StyleMint credit if anyone is looking to trade/sell theirs. I have a large trade list as well as gift cards and gift codes that I'd be willing to offer for it. Just PM me if interested. Also if anyone was able to argue to get their Popup pantry credits they currently have a promo for 51% of your order using the code 51OFF. You should be able to get 2 meals free! Previously I'd posted that I had complained on PopUp Pantrys Facebook wall and they emailed saying that they would honor the coupon and credit my account. Both my mother and I received boxes that month so I wrote back thanking them and making sure that my mother would receive her full credit also. The email that I received back was from a completely different person than who I'd been speaking to and they stated "Since the PopSugar code has expired, we are giving a $20 account credit to anyone who was trying to use it. " What the heck?!? The email theyd sent right before that had assured me that they would of course honor the code since they'd stated it was good through the end of the year!! This is infuriating! It shouldn't be so difficult to get then to honor this code. At this point for me I don't even care about the meals. But I'm going to continue fighting this because this whole situation is wrong. They need to be forced to do the right thing!


 Ugh. I would keep fighting too because I would feel unsettled. I feel for you. Same way I felt about Intimint.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'd love to get another StyleMint credit if anyone is looking to trade/sell theirs. I have a large trade list as well as gift cards and gift codes that I'd be willing to offer for it. Just PM me if interested.
> 
> Also if anyone was able to argue to get their Popup pantry credits they currently have a promo for 51% of your order using the code 51OFF. You should be able to get 2 meals free!
> ...


 It's not that I gave up fighting but I contacted Pop Up Pantry customer service numerous times and each time the only thing they have offered me was the 20 dollar credit.  I told them I can't support them as a company if this is the way they will handle customers.  After that I just contacted PopSugar and let them know what is going on at Pop Up Pantry and they offered to send me a box of goodies since Pop Up Pantry isn't honoring the promotion anymore.  I'm over it.  I plan to blog about my experience and post my blog link on subscriptionboxes.com as well as a few other places so others will know how this company handles business.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 9, 2012)

I just got mine yesterday 



it's ok not big on floral...the shirts are soft.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 9, 2012)

If you still have codes, I noticed that Stylemint and Jewelmint both have mystery boxes for sale again.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you still have codes, I noticed that Stylemint and Jewelmint both have mystery boxes for sale again.


I ordered the Jewelmint mystery box that they had up earlier and I just received it yesterday. I was pretty happy with the items and I will try to get some pictures posted later. I received three bracelets and a pair of earrings.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 9, 2012)

Exactly 7 days ago I used my jewelmint credit and purchased a bracelet and a pair of earrings.  I waited almost a week and emailed customer service because my status was still "processing".  Finally I received an email stating that my order shipped.  How long was the shipping for others who have ordered jewelmint and received their products?


----------



## musthave (Dec 9, 2012)

I just tried the Yogalosophy DVD and loved it!!! I definitely felt the burn but loved the relaxing yoga poses between more difficult moves. And I thought her mantra was great... "I have a great ass. I have a great ass." LOL!


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly 7 days ago I used my jewelmint credit and purchased a bracelet and a pair of earrings.  I waited almost a week and emailed customer service because my status was still "processing".  Finally I received an email stating that my order shipped.  How long was the shipping for others who have ordered jewelmint and received their products?


It took about a week and a half to actually get my product from the time I ordered. I didn't receive shipping information until Thursday and my box arrived on Saturday. It definitely took awhile.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 9, 2012)

It took a full two weeks from ordering my Stylemint mystery box to receive it.  There were four items - two pairs of earrings, a pin, and a pin/necklace hybrid.





I am very interested in swapping the yellow earrings and/or the rose gold pin for Jewelmint items that are any sort of silver metal - I don't wear gold (plus work in a corporate setting) so I can't really get any use out of either piece.  Happy to trade for makeup/beauty/other products (doughnut mix lol?) as well!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 10, 2012)

> It took a full two weeks from ordering my Stylemint mystery box to receive it.Â  There were four items - two pairs of earrings, a pin, and a pin/necklace hybrid.
> 
> I am very interested in swapping the yellow earrings and/or the rose gold pin for Jewelmint items that are any sort of silver metal - I don't wear gold (plus work in a corporate setting) so I can't really get any use out of either piece.Â  Happy to trade for makeup/beauty/other products (doughnut mix lol?) as well!


 I like what you got!! I'm still waiting on my mystery box.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It took a full two weeks from ordering my Stylemint mystery box to receive it.  There were four items - two pairs of earrings, a pin, and a pin/necklace hybrid.
> 
> ...


 Was this the StyleMint mystery box or the JewelMint box?


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It took a full two weeks from ordering my Stylemint mystery box to receive it.  There were four items - two pairs of earrings, a pin, and a pin/necklace hybrid.
> 
> ...


 I like the necklace and the silver earrings. I need to get my picture posted tonight, but I received a pair of earrings and three different bracelets. I was pretty pleased with the selection.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Was this the StyleMint mystery box or the JewelMint box?


Good catch, sorry!  It was the JewelMint mystery boxes.  Too many Mints.....


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 10, 2012)

I got my Jewelmint mystery box today, and am still waiting on my other orders from their site. The jewelry is not me, so I will need to figure out what to do with it. I hope I like the Stylemint items better, or I'll be canceling Stylemint for good. I do like the concept, and hope the other products are better


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my Jewelmint mystery box today, and am still waiting on my other orders from their site. The jewelry is not me, so I will need to figure out what to do with it. I hope I like the Stylemint items better, or I'll be canceling Stylemint for good. I do like the concept, and hope the other products are better


I got mine too and its not me eaither!


----------



## AliMo (Dec 10, 2012)

I got my styleming shirts (buy one get one free). They are good materials but not the best cuttings (stripes don't line up when sewn together, which would piss me off if I had paid $30 bucks for it, I'm ok with it for what we paid). I'm trying to exchange the larkin top (velvet with tied back) for another of the dalton (striped long T). I emailed stylemint but haven't gotten a response yet. The Larkin dipped way too low and would involve a tank under to hide back of bra. I do like the Dalton material, very thick and will not stretch out to awkward shapes after a few hours of wear. Also I like that it is thick enough as a white shirt that it isn't see through (So hard to find white shirts that are thick).


----------



## het226 (Dec 10, 2012)

I got my JewelMint Mystery Box today: I got a bunch of bracelets and a pair of earrings. Overall they are all pretty awesome quality, none of them felt cheap of easily breakable. I'm not to hot about the multicolored pastel bracelet, but the other pieces are cute!

























-hetal


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 10, 2012)

> I got my styleming shirts (buy one get one free). They are good materials but not the best cuttings (stripes don't line up when sewn together, which would piss me off if I had paid $30 bucks for it, I'm ok with it for what we paid). I'm trying to exchange the larkin top (velvet with tied back) for another of the dalton (striped long T). I emailed stylemint but haven't gotten a response yet. The Larkin dipped way too low and would involve a tank under to hide back of bra. I do like the Dalton material, very thick and will not stretch out to awkward shapes after a few hours of wear. Also I like that it is thick enough as a white shirt that it isn't see through (So hard to find white shirts that are thick).


 I had that same problem with one of my shirts too! I didn't mind too much since I didn't pay for them but definitely canceled right away.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Dec 11, 2012)

Got my Jewelmint mystery box too!  I like the bracelets and earrings.. the rest of it I was a little unsure about, but I tried them all on and I think I can work 'em!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *het226* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my JewelMint Mystery Box today: I got a bunch of bracelets and a pair of earrings. Overall they are all pretty awesome quality, none of them felt cheap of easily breakable. I'm not to hot about the multicolored pastel bracelet, but the other pieces are cute!
> 
> ...


this is the same box i got, and aside from the cuff and the earings i felt the other items looked like jewlery kids make at summer camp. =(


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *het226* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my JewelMint Mystery Box today: I got a bunch of bracelets and a pair of earrings. Overall they are all pretty awesome quality, none of them felt cheap of easily breakable. I'm not to hot about the multicolored pastel bracelet, but the other pieces are cute!
> 
> ...


 I think your multicolored bracelet is cute.  I will be receiving my mystery box soon.  I'll post it and if you see something you like maybe we can make a trade.


----------



## alilcheeky (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm new to subscription boxes and I'm loving POPSUGAR's Must Have Boxes.  December will be my 3rd box (and 4th with the Luxe edition).  I know everyone isn't gonna love every box each month, but isn't it the thought that counts?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Bums me out a bit when people talk about being all disappointed and wanting other things. They do a pretty good job considering they know not a thing about any of us except that we checkout the popsugar sites. 

Anyways, got my JewelMint mystery box a few days ago and while I may not have picked out everything for myself on my own, it's a funky box of two bracelets, a bow necklace and a pair of earrings.  Super fun! Clearly, I love getting stuff in the mail!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alilcheeky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to subscription boxes and I'm loving POPSUGAR's Must Have Boxes.  December will be my 3rd box (and 4th with the Luxe edition).  I know everyone isn't gonna love every box each month, but isn't it the thought that counts?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Bums me out a bit when people talk about being all disappointed and wanting other things. They do a pretty good job considering they know not a thing about any of us except that we checkout the popsugar sites.
> 
> Anyways, got my JewelMint mystery box a few days ago and while I may not have picked out everything for myself on my own, it's a funky box of two bracelets, a bow necklace and a pair of earrings.  Super fun! Clearly, I love getting stuff in the mail!


 i love love love your box!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 11, 2012)

> I'm new to subscription boxes and I'm loving POPSUGAR's Must Have Boxes.Â  December will be my 3rd box (and 4th with the Luxe edition).Â  I know everyone isn't gonna love every box each month, but isn't it the thought that counts?Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Bums me out a bit when people talk about being all disappointed and wanting other things.Â They do a pretty good job considering they know not a thing about any of us except that we checkout the popsugar sites.Â  Anyways, got my JewelMint mystery box a few days ago and while I may not have picked out everything for myself on my own, it's a funky box of two bracelets, a bow necklace and a pair of earrings.Â  Super fun!Â Clearly, I love getting stuff in the mail!


 This is the exact box I got! I've been wearing the flowered bracelet today but can't figure out what I will do with the rest. I did get sunglasses and a shirt from Stylemint that are terrific and some super soft pjs tha I think I love from Intimint. Once I was on their site on Cyber Monday, there was just a ton of stuff I was excited by. I'm glad I got more than just the jewelry to get a better taste of the company.


----------



## alilcheeky (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm surprised they had totally identical boxes to send out!


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 11, 2012)

This



> I got my JewelMint Mystery Box today: I got a bunch of bracelets and a pair of earrings. Overall they are all pretty awesome quality, none of them felt cheap of easily breakable. I'm not to hot about the multicolored pastel bracelet, but the other pieces are cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is the box I received too.


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 11, 2012)

It bums me out too... I mean in reality they are mystery boxes and you do get your money value and then some.  If you wanted to purchase exact things then you would... I love these boxes.


----------



## alilcheeky (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It bums me out too... I mean in reality they are mystery boxes and you do get your money value and then some.  If you wanted to purchase exact things then you would... I love these boxes.


 Cheers to that!


----------



## alilcheeky (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i love love love your box!


 The bow necklace and the earrings are currently on the JewelMint site (both sold out), but I don't see the other items there...maybe they're from old collections...


----------



## lolitam (Dec 11, 2012)

OMG, all of you with the Jewelmint mystery boxes have encouraged me to order that with my stylemint credit.  They are full of cute stuff, and while I may not be able to wear some of the pieces, my daughters love to play dress up!


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alilcheeky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to subscription boxes and I'm loving POPSUGAR's Must Have Boxes.  December will be my 3rd box (and 4th with the Luxe edition).  I know everyone isn't gonna love every box each month, but isn't it the thought that counts?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Bums me out a bit when people talk about being all disappointed and wanting other things. They do a pretty good job considering they know not a thing about any of us except that we checkout the popsugar sites.
> 
> Anyways, got my JewelMint mystery box a few days ago and while I may not have picked out everything for myself on my own, it's a funky box of two bracelets, a bow necklace and a pair of earrings.  Super fun! Clearly, I love getting stuff in the mail!


 I like your box a billion times better than mine!  It's more classic and feminine.  Oh well.. I will find a way to style mine and enjoy the funkiness!


----------



## AliMo (Dec 11, 2012)

Stylemint has slightly redeemed itself in my eyes. I emailed them about an exchange (don't chat them! its not a good idea, FB has tons of people saying no response) and got a response where she ordered me a new replacement and emailed me a USPS slip to send back the original top for free. Just in case anyone who got individual pieces (not mystery) and was wondering about exchanging.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 11, 2012)

i got my bracelet replacement today. It feels better then the one i first got, actually fits me, and is LONGER then the one they first sent! i am pleased but also kinda like, why didnt they send one that was better in the first place?


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Dec 12, 2012)

So this is an extreme longshot, but I'm going to try it anyway.

Remember how we got those Canvaspop vouchers in the Nov box?  I used mine on a canvas.  Except.. they accidentally sent me someone else's canvas and not mine!  Their customer service was SUPER helpful.  Here's the thing, though: they're re-printing my canvas as well as the other gal's canvas, so they told me to toss the one I received.

I feel really weird just tossing a great canvas.. it's already weird viewing someone else's printed pics.  If I knew how to contact this person, I'd love to send it to them so they can have two canvases if they wanted it.

So if you had a canvas printed, and some of the pics on it were of a couple at Tough Mudder, then let me know and I'll send it your way.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Stylemint has slightly redeemed itself in my eyes. I emailed them about an exchange (don't chat them! its not a good idea, FB has tons of people saying no response) and got a response where she ordered me a new replacement and emailed me a USPS slip to send back the original top for free. Just in case anyone who got individual pieces (not mystery) and was wondering about exchanging.


 Yay good to know! My shirts are too big but I hesitated to reach out. Does anyone know if they allow you to exchange sizes? Or do I have to exchange for whatever is available that month?


----------



## AliMo (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay good to know! My shirts are too big but I hesitated to reach out. Does anyone know if they allow you to exchange sizes? Or do I have to exchange for whatever is available that month?


You can exchange for anything they have in stock. So you can exchange sizes as long as they have it in stock on the website. They make it seem like they have a whole new collection every month and you can only buy it that month or something, when in reality its like a regular store and they have the same stock as the month before until they sell out (and add in new items every now and then). When I made my request I put down what I wanted to return and what I wanted in exchange.

I think you can also return it for credit but I don't know how they do that if you used a promotion like buy one get one free. If you return for money, then you have to pay a restocking fee, which does not apply here if you used the popsugar credit.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can exchange for anything they have in stock. So you can exchange sizes as long as they have it in stock on the website. They make it seem like they have a whole new collection every month and you can only buy it that month or something, when in reality its like a regular store and they have the same stock as the month before until they sell out (and add in new items every now and then). When I made my request I put down what I wanted to return and what I wanted in exchange.
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## lechatonrose (Dec 12, 2012)

I used my credit for the satin lapel pj set on intimint. I'm not impressed.

They took 10 days to let me know there was a problem with my order, but that it would be shipping soon. 4 days later they sent me the shipping email, without a tracking number, and yesterday it showed up. 

I'm 5'3", this set is huge! I showed my 6'3" husband and he agreed the proportions are more to fit his height. The highest button on the shirt falls where the bottom dip of a plunge line bra would hit. And the pant go just shy of that point on me 




. Luckily the material is thin and easily rolled down.  I wouldn't say the cloth is the best quality, but it is soft. There are snags on the satin part and threads hanging everywhere. 

The only redeeming factor is the gift they included, a lingerie bag, it has pink on it and is better quality than the pajamas lol.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *het226* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my JewelMint Mystery Box today: I got a bunch of bracelets and a pair of earrings. Overall they are all pretty awesome quality, none of them felt cheap of easily breakable. I'm not to hot about the multicolored pastel bracelet, but the other pieces are cute!
> 
> ...


I like those earrings! I got mine today. Unfortunately I didn't like any of the items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks like they'll be gifts for others


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Jewelmint mystery box too!  I like the bracelets and earrings.. the rest of it I was a little unsure about, but I tried them all on and I think I can work 'em!


 That's the box that I got, though the necklace had different colors. Unfortunately it's just not my style


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 13, 2012)

> I used my credit for the satin lapel pj setÂ on intimint. I'm not impressed. They took 10 days to let me know there was a problem with my order, but that it would be shipping soon. 4 days later they sent me the shipping email, without a tracking number, and yesterday it showed up.Â  I'm 5'3", this set is huge! I showed my 6'3" husband and he agreed the proportions are more to fit his height. The highest button on the shirt falls where the bottom dip of a plunge line bra would hit. And the pant go just shy of that point on meÂ :icon_eek: . Luckily the material is thin and easily rolled down. Â I wouldn't say the cloth is the best quality, but it is soft. There are snags on the satin part and threads hanging everywhere.Â  The only redeeming factor is the gift they included, a lingerieÂ bag, it has pink on it and is better quality than the pajamas lol.Â


 These are the same pjs I got, and at 5'9" they fit me great and are really comfy, though the neckline is a bit low. I hope they hold up okay. I called to cancel my subscriptions as I didn't want three charges each month and they entirely cancelled my accounts so I can no longer even look at their things online. I was kind of sad as I like the shirt, pjs and sunglasses I got, but didn't want to risk forgetting to skip an order.


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's the box that I got, though the necklace had different colors. Unfortunately it's just not my style


 
I got this box as well. I love the earrings, bracelets, and the silver necklace. As far as the other necklace, it will be a regift. Its not my style at all. I had to order the new mystery box though and I hope I like it as well.


----------



## AliMo (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are the same pjs I got, and at 5'9" they fit me great and are really comfy, though the neckline is a bit low. I hope they hold up okay.
> 
> I called to cancel my subscriptions as I didn't want three charges each month and they entirely cancelled my accounts so I can no longer even look at their things online. I was kind of sad as I like the shirt, pjs and sunglasses I got, but didn't want to risk forgetting to skip an order.


 A trick to looking at the Intimint items is to just google an item and then visit that page (like "Intimint Robe"). Once that page opens, you can click to see the other items offered. I think it bypasses their popup screen on the main page to get you to sign up.



> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used my credit for the satin lapel pj set on intimint. I'm not impressed.
> 
> ...


  I admit that I kind of wanted to order from Intimint just for the gift because I am a sucker for "extras."


----------



## cdelpercio (Dec 13, 2012)

does anyone want to trade their stylemint code for my RTR code?? pm me!!


----------



## ginginginger (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a canvas pop and RTR code that I am willing to trade for a stylemint code!


----------



## brokenship (Dec 14, 2012)

Finally got my November box! There was a mess up, all resolved, and it did arrive before my December box (which should be here tomorrow!). I love the Gorjana braclet, but its a lot cheaper feeling than I expected, but it fits perfectly. Moving on though, that means I have a canvas pop code I'm willing to trade if anyone, for whatever reason, doesn't want their stylemint. Just message me!


----------



## AShips (Dec 14, 2012)

Anyone want my Canvas Pop code? PM ME! =)


----------



## AShips (Dec 14, 2012)

That was quick! Just gave it away!


----------



## lolitam (Dec 15, 2012)

I wanted to let everyone know that I am very impressed with one aspect of Stylemint.   I ordered the mystery box with my credit and received three tees.  They aren't like, super stylish or anything but they are cute basics, even though one was too big and drapey.  The fabrics feel nice and I will get plenty of use from the two that fit well.

But I was folding the shirts today and saw that they are all MADE IN USA!  Which is super cool and my opinion of the company went up a great deal after seeing that.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 15, 2012)

For those of you that have been fighting with Popup pantry and were only given a $20 credit- they currently have an offer for $20 off of your first order. Which should make the meal free when combined with the $20 credit. The email stated "I'm upping the discount to $20 off your first order! But I can only get away with it for this weekend only, so you need to order by Sunday night to score this deal. Just enter code DECTWENTY at checkout and get $20 off."


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those of you that have been fighting with Popup pantry and were only given a $20 credit- they currently have an offer for $20 off of your first order. Which should make the meal free when combined with the $20 credit. The email stated
> 
> "I'm upping the discount to $20 off your first order! But I can only get away with it for this weekend only, so you need to order by Sunday night to score this deal. Just enter code DECTWENTY at checkout and get $20 off."


 I received the same email so I placed an order.  They were sold out of the meal I wanted so I'm going to try the Wild Boar Ragu with Truffled Polenta.  I'm still a bit sour about the whole ordeal.  I would never support this company but I feel that we are all entitled to take advantage of the PopSugar Promotion as monthly subscribers so that is the only reason why I placed an order.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the same email so I placed an order.  They were sold out of the meal I wanted so I'm going to try the Wild Boar Ragu with Truffled Polenta.  I'm still a bit sour about the whole ordeal.  I would never support this company but I feel that we are all entitled to take advantage of the PopSugar Promotion as monthly subscribers so that is the only reason why I placed an order.


 Same here, I'm so irritated with them. I'm tempted to keep fighting just because they are so wrong. But at this point I'm starting to feel like they just aren't even worth the frustrations. I'm just going to order and be done with it. I will certainly never support them and am happy to share my negative experience with anyone that asks. I think they really screwed up with how they handled the PopSugar codes


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 16, 2012)

Honestly girls I'm all about the fight but this fight is not worth it- IMO the meal was awful. Not even worth the time it took to unfreeze and prepare. I would've rather had a lean cuisine.


----------



## AliMo (Dec 16, 2012)

Don't forget to cancel Pop Up Pantry after it ships out and then happily delete them from your life after you eat the meal (don't want you to have the stupid subscription appear on your statement in the new year). I honestly don't think they will last in the long haul (maybe not in the short term either). The food alone was horrific. If I was a chef I would be embarrassed to have my name associated.

Interesting how when we first showed interest/concerns in Pop Up Pantry, the founder popped on here to make some remarks. But when there are direct posts on fb, they delete them as resolved and when people email directly, they brush them off with mediocre deals.

I kept their styrofoam box to reuse this holiday to haul something around or maybe use it to transport cold groceries in my car during the summer.....I will find a use for it because really don't want to throw it into the land fill. We aren't even allowed to use styrofoam containers in our local restaurants.

Quite enjoying my stylemint Dalton shirts, feeling trendy with my stripes but also comfy. They might be sorta right about this wider at the bottom cause it does hide the tummy.

I did have a reason behind this long post. Does anyone want my Canvas Pop code? Just message me and its yours. I rather give it to someone here who would appreciate it than let it expire. Plus I like the "friendliness" we have in the November board....


----------



## Katty De Lux (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a canvas pop code up for grabs if anyone wants to trade?


----------



## meaganS (Dec 18, 2012)

Here is my pop up pantry update. I posted on their facebook wall that I wasn't able to use the coupon code. They requested that I email their support desk. I did that on Dec 5th and STILL haven't heard back. A few days later, I emailed pop sugar about the issue and here was their response: Hi Meagan, Thank you for your email and I would like to apologize that PopUp Pantry is no longer honoring their voucher. Unfortunately now that we are well into December there is little we can do to enforce this and we would like to sincerely apologize that you were not able to use your voucher. We hope you have been having a wonderful Holiday season and please know that should you choose to resubscribe with us there are sure to be many more fun treats to try! Happy Holidays POPSUGAR Support -- I'm not sure if they weren't helpful because I canceled my subscription or not. But this is ridiculous! Especially since I only got the code at the end of October!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 18, 2012)

That Pop Up Pantry thing makes me SO MAD. You guys didn't did not get an expiration date on the code; therefore, they cannot say it is expired. What terrible business practices!


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is my pop up pantry update. I posted on their facebook wall that I wasn't able to use the coupon code. They requested that I email their support desk. I did that on Dec 5th and STILL haven't heard back. A few days later, I emailed pop sugar about the issue and here was their response:
> 
> Hi Meagan,
> ...


 I emailed PopSugar as well when Pop-Up Pantry was being so inconsistent - I didn't even want to deal with Pop Up Pantry after that and hearing that their meals weren't even that great.  I sent PopSugar a note mostly to tell them what was going on and that it was disappointing.  My response was similar - they apologized and said that it was pretty much out of their hands, but (I guess because I am still a subscriber) she offered me some goodies to make up for it (I don't know what, and nothing has shipped yet but it hasn't been very long).  It doesn't seem fair not to do more for you just because you cancelled your subscription - you still paid for or earned the box with the Pop-Up Pantry code and they should rectify that (especially when they throw in the bit about you resubscribing - they need to give you a reason to want to resub!)


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That Pop Up Pantry thing makes me SO MAD. You guys didn't did not get an expiration date on the code; therefore, they cannot say it is expired. What terrible business practices!


 Very poor business practices.  To send a card out that says nothing about "October only!" and not listing an expiration date ... even if it wasn't their intent to honor it longer, it's bad PR to not only tell people they can't use it, but to be so inconsistent with the way they are handling inquiries about it.  You would think it would be better on their bottom line to have all of these free meals spread over a few months rather than hundreds (thousands? idk) of free meals ordered in a short period of time.  Not to mention how many meals were sold out before many people had even received their PopSugar box.  Surely PopSugar told them how many subscribers would be receiving the code?  And they had a bit of notice?  Pop-Up Pantry does not seem like they were prepared at all for handling the promotion.  I'm just glad that it didn't cost me any money to find out that this is NOT a company that I want to do business with.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 18, 2012)

I think all of the negative reviews of Pop Up Pantry contributed to them not honoring the coupons longer. I'm sure that they gave the codes out hoping to get subscribers, but it all turned into a bit of a fiasco for them.  Clearly there wasn't a lot of overlap between PopSugar subscribers and people who loved their meals and would buy them (at least here on MUT).  If less complaining had happened, or if there had been even one positive review, they might have honored the codes for longer.  I do think that companies give their goods to PopSugar (free or greatly discounted) hoping for great reviews and purchases.  While we should all be honest in our beliefs and reviews, clamoring on a bandwagon of hating a company that sent out a code months ago and is no longer honoring it doesn't help PopSugar be able to get great things for us in the future.


----------



## meaganS (Dec 18, 2012)

> I emailed PopSugar as well when Pop-Up Pantry was being so inconsistent - I didn't even want to deal with Pop Up Pantry after that and hearing that their meals weren't even that great. Â I sent PopSugar a note mostly to tell them what was going on and that it was disappointing. Â My response was similar - they apologized and said that it was pretty much out of their hands, but (I guess because I am still a subscriber) she offered me some goodies to make up for it (I don't know what, and nothing has shipped yet but it hasn't been very long). Â It doesn't seem fair not to do more for you just because you cancelled your subscription - you still paid for or earned the box with the Pop-Up Pantry code and they should rectify that (especially when they throw in the bit about you resubscribing - they need to give you a reason to want to resub!)


 I think that's kinda crappy that they are doing something extra for you because you are currently a subscriber. I'm going to email them back and see if there is anything they will do for me. I posted ANOTHER message on pop-up pantry's facebook page stating that I emailed their customer service Dec 5th and no one has gotten back to me and got a reply to PM them. I'll let you know if anything come from it (highly doubtful).


----------



## meaganS (Dec 19, 2012)

I got a reply back from pop sugar yesterday. Here is what they said:

Hi Meagan,

Thank you for your email and please know that this feedback is not falling on deaf ears. Since our customers' experiences have been less than positive with PopUp Pantry, we have been working hard to ensure that all of the coupons we include have all the necessary information included on them. Again, I would like to apologize that you are not able to redeem your PopUp Pantry coupon and aside from having you email them to see if they can offer you a discount, which you have already done, there is not much we can to to enforce this. Since your experience with the PopUp Pantry voucher has been so negative, I would be more than happy to ship you a package of goodies for this disappointment. Can you please confirm your address for me?

Thank you!
POPSUGAR Support

---

So hopefully in the future, expiration dates won't be a problem. I'm still trying to work with pop-up pantry. If I get anywhere, I will post it.


----------



## Rynnegade (Dec 19, 2012)

Did the people who emailed to cancel stylemint subs all get an emailed response?  I emailed to cancel weeks ago and have not heard anything.


----------



## Rynnegade (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a Canvas Pop and two RTR codes I am willing to trade.  Thanks!  PM is fine.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 19, 2012)

I also have the Canvas Pop code and two different RTR codes. One is from Birchbox. Willing to trade too.


----------



## katieann (Dec 19, 2012)

I am not sure how many of you still have your stylemint credit from November but I wanted to let you know of a great way to spend it I just stumbled on today. InitMint is offering mystery boxes for $19.99 that include at least 4 panties and up to 10! Then there is a 60% off every item promotion going on at IntiMint. To use a credit you have to use it in full so:

4 IntiMint Mystery Box at $20 each = $80

60% off each item brings it down to = $32

$30 StyleMint Credit from PS brings my grand total down to 

*$2!!! **For at least 16 items!*


----------



## brokenship (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katieann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am not sure how many of you still have your stylemint credit from November but I wanted to let you know of a great way to spend it I just stumbled on today. InitMint is offering mystery boxes for $19.99 that include at least 4 panties and up to 10! Then there is a 60% off every item promotion going on at IntiMint. To use a credit you have to use it in full so:
> 
> ...


 That's an amazing deal! I wish I had waited to use my code! My stylemint mystery box is STILL a week later. I'm in no real rush to receive it, but I also don't appreciate it taking so long to ship out.

Again if anyone still have their SM code I would be willing to trade it for my canvas pop and both RTR codes I have!

Edit: Just tried to do this deal anyway ($32 is such a steal) and it wont allow me to use the promo code of 60% off.


----------



## katieann (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's an amazing deal! I wish I had waited to use my code! My stylemint mystery box is STILL a week later. I'm in no real rush to receive it, but I also don't appreciate it taking so long to ship out.
> ...


 Blah that sucks. I figured they would catch on and fix it quickly. I did it the instant I got the mystery box email.


----------



## AliMo (Dec 21, 2012)

I just got a survey from Pop-Up Pantry regarding my opinions and why I cancelled.... I almost didn't fill it out just to not help them out....Also none of their choices about where I heard it included PopSugar or subscription service or coupon etc. So I put down "from a friend" and then put down PopSugar in the box below. I mean you are all my "friends" sorta and I did hear about it here too. I gave them honest answers and just told them what I really thought. Seems they are aware of some of our concerns: Non Eco friendly packaging, preparation difficulty, customer service, price etc.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 22, 2012)

I finally have all my Jewelmint items.  Perhaps someone can help me identify one of the items.  I received two stylemint credits so with one I purchased a bracelet and a pair of drop earrings using their 2 for 1 code.  The earrings were $60 and the bracelet was $30 so $90 in total.  I ended up paying $30 out of pocket.  I'm okay with that because I really love the earrings.

I've never posted pictures so here goes nothing...









With the next credit I purchased their winter mystery box. 





The earrings aren't necessarily my style but I can work with them.  The necklace is cute but I'll never wear it.  I guess it will go up for trade.  The hair comb is okay but I'll never wear that either, I suppose I would trade that too.  The next items is where things get tricky.









I don't know what this is but I think it's butt ugly.  Its not a necklace because the ends are loose and as you can see each end has like tassles on them.  It's long like a scarf.  I just don't know.  What do you guys think?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 22, 2012)

> I finally have all my Jewelmint items.Â  Perhaps someone can help me identify one of the items.Â  I received two stylemint credits so with one I purchased a bracelet and a pair of drop earrings using their 2 for 1 code.Â  The earrings were $60 and the bracelet was $30 so $90 in total.Â  I ended up paying $30 out of pocket.Â  I'm okay with that because I really love the earrings. I've never posted pictures so here goes nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I believe that's a belt. Their belts don't really look like belts, and that looks like what they list as belts.


----------



## Jflopez (Dec 22, 2012)

> I finally have all my Jewelmint items.Â  Perhaps someone can help me identify one of the items.Â  I received two stylemint credits so with one I purchased a bracelet and a pair of drop earrings using their 2 for 1 code.Â  The earrings were $60 and the bracelet was $30 so $90 in total.Â  I ended up paying $30 out of pocket.Â  I'm okay with that because I really love the earrings. I've never posted pictures so here goes nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It is the Sahara Blush Belt. Here is their description: This knotted, blush-colored belt instantly pulls together any outfit. The 95â€ threaded accessory features tassel detail and Moroccan inspired beads for a free-spirited look. Wear it through summer with colorful tunic tops, floor grazing maxis, and swinging skirts for a beautiful silhouette and stylish nomadic movement.


----------



## Lori Harp (Dec 24, 2012)

For anyone who liked the Gorjana bracelet you can find that line on Hautelook today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 25, 2012)

I stillDepartment have a canvas pop code that i am willing to trade for well anything. Pm me. Also the rtr code from december.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Dec 25, 2012)

I was going to take the plunge and redeem my Stylemint code but when I did and entered all my CC info I keep getting an error saying "Unable to authorize credit card", anyone else had this problem with them?


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 25, 2012)

> I was going to take the plunge and redeem my Stylemint code but when I did and entered all my CC info I keep getting an error saying "Unable to authorize credit card", anyone else had this problem with them?Â  Â


 A lot of us had this problem- somewhere within this forum there's pages of us all talking about it. I called them and they couldn't really help- they told me to try a different a different browser- bc I was using my iPad. I tried all my credit cards and then eventually found one that worked in their system- I think it was my debit card that eventually worked. Oh and if for some reason you decided you want to trade your stylemint code- lmk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Dec 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A lot of us had this problem- somewhere within this forum there's pages of us all talking about it. I called them and they couldn't really help- they told me to try a different a different browser- bc I was using my iPad. I tried all my credit cards and then eventually found one that worked in their system- I think it was my debit card that eventually worked.
> 
> Oh and if for some reason you decided you want to trade your stylemint code- lmk


Ugh that sounds like such a hassle I have only had this happen one other time and it was becuase the site was on a list of sites that my CC company didn't authorize or some mumbo jumbo. It's too much of a headache for me to deal with I only have the one card /sigh! I will PM you my code, I don't want anything in return for it


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 26, 2012)

How nice of you to offer your code up! It was a real hassle for me to get my code to work but it was worth it, I ordered three rings and got them for free with my credit 




 BTW, does anyone know how to wear this ring? I just really liked the earrings in this set and haven't figured the ring out at all... 









http://www.jewelmint.com/jewelry/casino-royale-set


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 26, 2012)

I gifted the Gorjana bracelet to my sister for xmas, she loved it.  It fit her perfectly (it was slightly too small for me).  She wore it all day and loved the wrap style.  That made the November box worth it to me!


----------



## PaulaG (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How nice of you to offer your code up! It was a real hassle for me to get my code to work but it was worth it, I ordered three rings and got them for free with my credit
> 
> ...


 Would the ring frame your knuckle?  So one bar would be below the knuckle and the other above?


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 26, 2012)

It does fit that way but the sharp points kind of dig into the side of my finger so maybe I'll find a pretty necklace to put it on


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 31, 2012)

> Ugh that sounds like such a hassle I have only had this happen one other time and it was becuase the site was on a list of sites that my CC company didn't authorize or some mumbo jumbo. It's too much of a headache for me to deal with I only have the one card /sigh! I will PM you my code, I don't want anything in return for itÂ  :santa:


 I ended up having to call them. The customer service rep couldn't even get it to work. They ended up having to give me a new code. I'm sorry you had issues with yours. That's incredibly generous of you to give yours away. And man I'm jealous !!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think I remember someone saying that the StyleMint codes expires today. So make sure to use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone has a code available still, I'd love to trade for it. There are a few JewelMint pieces that I'd love to get!


----------



## meaganS (Dec 31, 2012)

I got my "We're Sorry" package from Pop Sugar for the Pop Up Pantry issues I've had (where the won't honor the code anymore). Basically, they threw the MOR lip gloss and a package of the Thank You cards we received a couple of months ago in a fed ex envelope. Ugh! Stay classy, pop sugar.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my "We're Sorry" package from Pop Sugar for the Pop Up Pantry issues I've had (where the won't honor the code anymore). Basically, they threw the MOR lip gloss and a package of the Thank You cards we received a couple of months ago in a fed ex envelope. Ugh! Stay classy, pop sugar.


 I just received my goodies from the Pop Up Pantry issues as well but mine is a bit different.  I have the brokedown scarf from September, the socks from October and the Gorjana bracelet and MOR lip gloss from November along with a hand written note.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 31, 2012)

That stuff is worth  quite a bit. Wow. What a difference!



> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my goodies from the Pop Up Pantry issues as well but mine is a bit different.  I have the brokedown scarf from September, the socks from October and the Gorjana bracelet and MOR lip gloss from November along with a hand written note.


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my goodies from the Pop Up Pantry issues as well but mine is a bit different.  I have the brokedown scarf from September, the socks from October and the Gorjana bracelet and MOR lip gloss from November along with a hand written note.


 I haven't received mine yet ... interested to see what I get - I see that PopSugar is still not consistent with their conflict resolution!  I'd like another Mor gloss, I got a flavor I don't like the first go-round so I gave it to a friend.  If the Gorjana would fit this time around I'd be happy to get it.


----------



## meaganS (Jan 1, 2013)

> I just received my goodies from the Pop Up Pantry issuesÂ as well but mine is a bit different.Â  I have the brokedown scarf from September, the socks from October and the Gorjana bracelet and MOR lip gloss from November along with a hand written note.


 Good grief! Yours is a LOT better than mine. Especially because it had a note. Let me know if you don't want the socks- they've been my favorite. Oh and you probably got a much better package from Pop Sugar because I canceled my subscription in November. I told them in my email that there was a possibility that I would re-subscribe but the obviously didn't care.


----------



## Nicole Rae (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year, gals!

Does anyone want my canvass pop code? Message me. I think it was in November PS must have. It expires 1/31/2012.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good grief! Yours is a LOT better than mine. Especially because it had a note. Let me know if you don't want the socks- they've been my favorite. Oh and you probably got a much better package from Pop Sugar because I canceled my subscription in November. I told them in my email that there was a possibility that I would re-subscribe but the obviously didn't care.


 Yeah, I would imagine the difference has to do with the fact you cancelled.


----------



## Christy327 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'll gladly take that canvas pop code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

